# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كتاب ... البخلاء  للجاحظ

## أحمد طه

*
______________________
 رب أنعمت فزدتولاك الله بحفظه وأعانك على شكره ووفقك لطاعته وجعلك من الفائزين برحمته ذكرت - حفظك الله أنك قرأت كتابي في تصنيف حيل لصوص النهار وفي تفصيل حيل سراق الليل وأنك سددت به كل خلل وحصنت به كل عورة وتقدمت بما أفادك من لطائف الخدع ونبهك عليه من غرائب الحيل فيما عسى ألا يبلغه كيد ولا يحوزه مكر وذكرت أن موقع نفعه عظيم وأن التقدم في درسه واجب وقلت‏:‏ اذكر لي نوادر البخلاء واحتجاج الأشحاء وما يجوز من ذلك في باب الهزل وما يجوز منه في باب الجد لأجعل الهزل مستراحا والراحة جماما فإن للجد كدا يمنع من معاودته ولا بد لمن التمس نفعه من مراجعته‏.‏وذكرت ملح الحزامي واحتجاج الكندي ورسالة سهل بن هارون وكلام ابن غزوان وخطبة الحارثي وكل ما حضرني من أعاجيبهم ولم سموا البخل صلاحاً والشح اقتصاداً ولم حاموا على المنع ونسبوه إلى الحزم ولم نصبوا للمواساة وقرنوها بالتضييع ولم جعلوا الجود سرفاً والأثرة جهلاً ولم زهدوا في الحمد وقل احتفالهم بالذم ولم استضعفوا من هش للذكر وارتاح للبذل ولم حكموا بالقوة لمن لا يميل إلى ثناء ولا ينحرف عن هجاء ولم احتجوا بظلف العيش على لينه وبحلوه على مره ولم لم يستحيوا من رفض الطيبات في رحالهم مع استهتارهم بها في رحال غيرهم ولم تتايعوا في البخل ولم اختاروا ما يوجب ذلك الاسم مع أنفتهم من ذلك الاسم ولم رغبوا في الكسب مع زهدهم في الإنفاق ولم عملوا في الغنى عمل الخائف من زوال الغنى ولم يفعلوا في الغنى عمل الراجي لدوام الغنى ولم وفروا نصيب الخوف وبخسوا نصيب الرجاء مع طول السلامة وشمول العافية والمعافى أكثر من المبتلى وليست الحوائج أقل من الفوائد‏.‏فكيف يدعوا إلى السعادة من خص نفسه بالشقوة بل كيف ينتحل نصيحة العامة من بدأ بغش الخاصة ولم احتجوا مع شدة عقولهم بما أجمعت الأمة على تقبيحه ولم فخروا مع اتساع معرفتهم بما أطبقوا على تهجينه وكيف يفطن عند الاعتلال له ويتغلغل عند الاحتجاج عنه إلى الغابات البعيدة والمعاني اللطيفة ولا يفطن لظاهر قبحه وشناعة اسمه وخمول ذكره وسوء أثره على أهله وكيف وهو الذي يجمع له بين الكد وقلة المرفق وبين السهر وخشونة المضجع وبين طول الاغتراب وطول قلة الانتفاع ومع علمه لأن وارثه أعدى له من عدوه وأنه أحق بما له من وليه أو ليس لو أظهر الجهل والغباوة وانتحل الغفلة والحماقة ثم احتج بتلك المعاني الشداد وبالألفاظ الحسان وجودة الاختصار وبتقريب المعنى وبسهولة المخرج وإصابة الموضع لكان ما ظهر من معانيه وبيانه مكذباً لما ظهر من جهله ونقصانه ولم جاز أن يبصر بعقله البعيد الغامض ويعيا عن القريب الجليل وقلت‏:‏ فبين لي ما الشيء الذي خبل عقولهم وأفسد أذهانهم وأغشى تلك الأبصار ونقض ذلك الاعتدال وما الشيء الذي له عاندوا الحق وخالفوا الأمم وما هذا التركيب المتضاد والمزاج المتنافي وما هذا الغباء الشديد الذي إلى جنبه فطنة عجيبة وما هذا السبب الذي خفي به الجليل الواضح وأدرك به الدقيق الغامض وقلت‏:‏ وليس عجبي ممن خلع عذاره في البخل وأبدى صفحته للذم ولم يرض من القول إلا بمقارعة الخصم ولا من الاحتجاج إلا بما رسم في الكتب ولا عجبي من مغلوب على عقله مسخر لإظهار عيبه كعجبي ممن قد فطن لبخله وعرف إفراط شحه وهو في ذلك يجاهد نفسه ويغلب طبعه‏.‏ولربما ظن أن قد فطن له وعرف ما عنده فموه شيئاً لا يقبل التمويه ورقع خرقاً لا يقبل الرقع‏.‏فلوا أنه كما فطن لعيبه وفطن لمن فطن لعيبه فطن لضعفه عن علاج نفسه وعن تقويم أخلاطه وعن استرجاع ما سلف من عاداته وعن قلبه أخلاقه المدخولة إلى أن تعود سليمة لترك تكلف ما لا يستطيعه ولربح الإنفاق على من يذمه ولما وضع على نفسه الرقباء ولا أحضر مائدته الشعراء ولا خالط برد الآفاق ولا لابس الموكلين بالأخبار ولا استراح من كد الكلفة ودخل في غمار الأمة‏.‏وبعد فما باله يفطن لعيوب الناس إذا أطعموه ولا يفطن لعيب نفسه إذا أطعمهم وإن كان عيبه مكشوفاً وعيب من أطعمه مستوراً ولم سخت نفس أحدهم بالكثير من التبر وشحت بالقليل من الطعم وقد علم أن الذي منع يسير في جنب ما بذل وأنه لو شاء أن يحصل بالقليل مما جاد به أضعاف ما بخل به كان ذلك عتيداً ويسيرا موجوداً وقلت‏:‏ ولا بد من أن تعرفني الهنات التي نمت على المتكلفين ودلت على حقائق المتموهين وهتكت عن أستار الأدعياء وفرقت بين الحقيقة والرياء وفصلت بين البهرج المتزخرف والمطبوع المبتهل لتقف - زعمت - عندها ولتعرض نفسك عليها ولتتوهم مواقعها وعواقبها‏.‏فإن نبهك التصفح لها على عيب قد أغفلته عرفت مكانه فاجتنبته‏.‏فإن كان عتيداً ظاهراً معروفاً عندك نظرت‏:‏ فأن كان احتمالك فاضلاً على بخلك دمت على إطعامهم وعلى اكتساب المحبة بمؤاكلتهم وإن كان اكترائك غامر الاجتهاد سترت نفسك وانفردت يطيب زادك ودخلت مع الغمار وعشت عيش المستورين‏.‏وإن كانت الحروب بينك وبين طباعك سجالاً وكانت أسبابكما أمثالاً وأشكالاً أجبت الحزم إلى ترك التعرض وأجبت الاحتياط إلى رفض التكلف ورأيت أن من حصل السلامة من الذم فقد غنم وأن من آثر الثقة على التغرير فقد حزم‏.‏وذكرت أنك إلى معرفة هذا الباب أحوج وأن ذا المروءة إلى هذا العلم أفقر وأنى إن حصنت من الذم عرضك بعد أن حصنت من اللصوص مالك فقد بلغت لك ما لم يبلغه أب بار ولا أم رءوم‏.‏وسألت أن أكتب لك علة أن الرجل أحق ببيته من الغريب وأولى بأخيه من البعيد وأن البعيد أحق بالغيرة والقريب أولى بالأنفة وأن الاستزادة في النسل كالاستزادة في الحرث إلا أن العادة هي التي أوحشت منه والديانة هي التي حرمته ولأن الناس يتزيدن أيضاً في استعظامه وينتحلون أكثر مما عندهم في استشناعه‏.‏وعلة الجهجاه في تحسين الكذب بمرتبة الصدق في مواضع وفي تقبيح الصدق في مواضع وفي إلحاق الكذب بمرتبة الصدق وفي حط الصدق إلى موضع الكذب وأن الناس يظلمون الكذب بتناسي مناقبه وتذكر مثالبه ويحابون الصدق بتذكر منافعه وبتناسي مضاره وإنهم لو وازنوا بين مرافقهما وعدلوا بين خصالهما لما فرقوا بينهما هذا التفريق ولما رأوهما بهذه العيون‏.‏ومذهب صحصح في تفضيل النسيان على كثير من الذكر وأن الغباء في الجملة أنفع من الفطنة في الجملة وأن عيش البهائم أحسن موقعاً من النفوس من عيش العقلاء وإنك لو أسمنت بهيمة ورجلاً ذا مروءةً أو امرأةً ذات عقل وهمة وأخرى ذات غباء وغفلة لكان الشحم إلى البهيمة أسرع وعن ذات العقل والهمة أبطأ‏.‏ولأن العقل مقرون بالحذر والاهتمام ولأن الغباء مقرون بفراغ البال والأمن فلذلك البهيمة تقنو شحماً في الأيام اليسيرة‏.‏ولا تجد ذلك لذي الهمة البعيدة‏.‏ومتوقع البلاء في البلاء وإن سلم منه‏.‏والعاقل في الرجاء إلى أن يدركه البلاء‏.‏ولولا أنك تجد هذه الأبواب وأكثر منها مصورة في كتابي الذي سمي كتاب المسائل لأتيت على كثير منه في هذا الكتاب‏.‏فأما ما سألت من احتجاج الأشحاء ونوادر أحاديث البخلاء فسأوجدك ذلك في قصصهم - إن شاء الله تعالى - مفرقاً وفي احتجاجاتهم مجملاً فهو أجمع لهذا الباب من وصف ما عندي دون ما انتهى إلى من أخبارهم على وجهها وعلى أن الكتاب أيضاً يصير أقصر ويصير العار فيه أقل‏.‏ولك في هذا الكتاب ثلاثة أشياء‏:‏ تبين حجة طريفة أو تعرف حيلة لطيفة أو استفادة نادرة عجيبة‏.‏وأنت في ضحك منه إذا شئت وفي لهو إذا مللت الجد‏.‏وأنا أزعم أن البكاء صالح للطبائع ومحمود المغبة إذا وافق الموضع ولم يجاوز المقدار ولم يعدل عن الجهة ودليل على الرقة والبعد من القسوة‏.‏وربما عد من الوفاة وشدة الوجد على الأولياء‏.‏وهو من أعظم ما تقرب به العابدون واسترحم به الخائفون‏.‏وقال بعض الحكماء لرجل اشتد جزعه من بكاء صبي له‏:‏ لا تجزع فإنه أفتح لجرمه وأصح لبصره‏.‏وضرب عامر بن قيس بيده على عينه فقال‏:‏ جامدة شاخصة لا تندى‏!‏ وقيل لصفوان بن محرز عند طول بكائه وتذكر أحزانه‏:‏ إن طول البكاء يورث العمى‏.‏فقال‏:‏ ذلك لها شهادة‏.‏فبكى حتى عمى‏.‏وقد مدح بالبكاء ناس كثير‏:‏ منهم يحيى البكاء وهيثم البكاء‏.‏وكان صفوان بن محرز يسمى البكاء‏.‏وإذا كان البكاء الذي ما دام صاحبه فيه فإنه في بلاء - وربما أعمى البصر وأفسد الدماغ ودل على السخف وقضى على صاحبه بالهلع وشبه بالأمة اللكعاء وبالحدث الضرع - ولو كان الضحك قبيحاً من الضاحك وقبيحاً من المضحك لما قيل للزهرة والحبرة والحلي والقصر المبنى‏:‏ كأنه يضحك ضحكاً‏.‏وقد قال الله جل ذكره‏:‏ ‏{‏وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَضْحَكَ وَأَبْكَى وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَمَاتَ وَأَحْيَا‏}‏‏.‏فوضع الضحك بحذاء الموت‏.‏وإنه لا يضيف الله إلى نفسه القبيح ولا يمن على خلقه بالنقص‏.‏وكيف لا يكون موقعه من سرور النفس عظيماً ومن مصلحة الطباع كبيراً وهو شيء في أصل الطباع وفي أساس التركيب‏.‏لأن الضحك أول خير يظهر من الصبي‏.‏وقد تطيب نفسه وعليه ينبت شحمه ويكثر دمه الذي هو علة سروره ومادة قوته‏.‏ولفضل خصال الضحك عند العرب تسمى أولادها بالضحاك وببسام وبطلق وبطليق‏.‏وقد ضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومزح‏.‏وضحك الصالحون ومزحوا‏.‏وإذا مدحوا قالوا‏:‏ هو ضحوك السن وبسام العشيات وهش إلى الضيف وذو أريحية واهتزاز‏.‏وإذا قالوا‏:‏ هو عبوس وهو كالح وهو قطوب وهو شتيم المحيا وهو مكفهر أبداً وهو كريه ومقبض الوجه وحامض الوجه وكأنما وجهه بالخل منضوح‏!‏ وللمزح موضع وله مقدار متى جازها أحد وقصر عنهما أحد صار الفاضل خطلاً والتقصير نقصاً‏.‏ومتى أريد بالمزح النفع وبالضحك الشيء الذي له جعل الضحك صار المزح جداً والضحك وقاراً‏.‏وهذا كتاب لا أغرك منه ولا أستر عنك عيبه‏.‏لأنه لا يجوز أن يكمل لما تريده ولا يجوز أن يوفى حقه كما ينبغي له‏:‏ لأن هاهنا أحاديث كثيرة متى أطلعنا منها حرفاً عرف أصحابها وإن لم نسمهم ولم نرد ذلك بهم‏.‏وسواء سميناهم أو ذكرنا ما يدل على أسمائهم‏.‏منهم الصديق والولي والمستور والمتجمل‏.‏وليس يفي حسن الفائدة لكم بقبح الجناية عليهم‏.‏فهذا باب يسقط البتة ويختل به الكتاب لا محالة‏.‏وهو أكثرها باباً وأعجبها منك موقعاً - وأحاديث أخر ليس لها شهرة ولو شهرت لما كان فيها دليل على أربابها ولا هي مفيدة أصحابها‏.‏وليس يتوفر أبداً حسنها إلا بأن تعرف أهلها وحتى تتصل بمستحقها وبمعادنها واللائقين بها‏.‏وفي قطع ما بينها وبين عناصرها ومعانيها سقوط نصف الملحة وذهاب شطر النادرة‏.‏ولو أن رجلاً ألزق نادرة بأبي الحارث جمين والهيثم بن مطهر وبمزيد وابن الأحمر ثم كانت باردة لجرت على أحسن ما يكون‏.‏ولو ولد نادرة حارة في نفسها مليحة في معناها ثم أضافها إلى صالح بن حنين وإلى ابن النواء وإلى بعض البغضاء لعادت باردة ولصارت فاترة فإن الفاتر شر من البارد‏.‏وكما أنك لو ولدت كلاماً في الزهد وموعظة للناس ثم قلت‏:‏ هذا من كلام بكر بن عبد الله المزني وعامر بن عبد قيس العنبري ومورق العجلي ويزيد الرقاشي لتضاعف حسنه ولأحدث له ذلك النسب نضارة ورفعة لم تكن له‏.‏ولو قلت‏:‏ قالها أبو كعب الصوفي أو عبد المؤمن أو أبي نواس الشاعر أو حسين الخليع لما كان لها إلا مالها في نفسها‏.‏وبالحرى أن تغلط في مقدارها فتبخس من حقها‏.‏وقد كتبنا لك أحاديث كثيرة مضافة إلى أربابها وأحاديث كثيرة غير مضافة إلى أربابها إما بالخوف منهم وإما بالإكرام لهم‏.‏ولولا أنك سألتني هذا الكتاب لما تكلفته ولما وضعت كلامي موضع الضيم والنقمة‏.‏فإن كانت لائمة أو عجز فعليك وإن عذر فلي دونك‏.‏ رسالة سهل بن هارون أبي محمد بن راهبون إلى عمهمن آل راهبون حين ذموا مذهبه في البخل وتتبعوا كلامه في الكتب‏:‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أصلح الله أمركم وجمع شملكم وعلمكم الخير وجعلكم من أهله‏!‏ قال الأحنف بن قيس‏:‏ يا معشر بني تميم لا تسرعوا إلى الفتنة فإن أسرع الناس إلى القتال أقلهم حياء من الفرار‏.‏وقد كانوا يقولون‏:‏ إذا أردت أن ترى العيوب جمة فتأمل عياباً فإنه يعيب بفضل ما فيه من العيب‏.‏وأول العيب أن تعيب ما ليس بعيب‏.‏وقبيح أن تنهى عن مرشد أو تغري بمشفق‏.‏وما أردنا بما قلنا إلا هدايتكم وتقويمكم وإلا إصلاح فسادكم وإبقاء النعمة عليكم ولئن أخطأنا سبيل إرشادكم فما أخطأنا سبيل حسن النية فيما بيننا وبينكم‏.‏ثم قد تعلمون أنا ما أوصيناكم إلا بما قد اخترناه لأنفسنا قبلكم وشهرنا به في الآفاق دونكم‏.‏فما أحقكم في تقديم حرمتنا بكم أن ترعوا حق قصدنا بذلك إليكم وتنبيهنا على ذكر العيوب براً وفضلاً لرأينا أن في أنفسنا عن ذلك شغلاً‏.‏وإن من أعظم الشقوة وأبعد من السعادة أن لا يزال يتذكر زلل المعلمين ويتناسى سوء استماع المتعلمين ويستعظم غلط العاذلين ولا يحفل بتعمد المعذولين‏.‏عبتموني بقولي لخادمي‏:‏ أجيدي عجنه خميراً كما أجدته فطيراً ليكون أطيب لطعمه وأزيد في ريعه‏.‏وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه ورحمه - لأهله‏:‏ أملكوا العجين فإنه أريع الطحنتين‏.‏وعبتم على قولي‏:‏ من لم يعرف مواقع السرف في الموجود الرخيص لم يعرف مواقع الاقتصاد في الممتنع الغالي‏:‏ فلقد أتيت من ماء الوضوء بكيلة يدل حجمها على مبلغ الكفاية وأشف من الكفاية‏.‏فلما صرت إلى تفريق أجزائه على الأعضاء وإلى التوفير عليها من وظيفة الماء وجدت في الأعضاء فضلاً على الماء فعلمت أن لو كنت مكنت الاقتصاد في أوائله ورغبت عن التهاون به في ابتدائه لخرج آخره على كفاية أوله ولكان نصيب العضو الأول كنصيب الآخر‏.‏فعبتموني بذلك وشنعتموه بجهدكم وقبحتموه‏.‏وقد قال الحسن عند ذكر السرف‏:‏ إنه ليكون في الماعونين الماء والكلإ‏.‏فلم يرض بذكر الماء حتى أردفه بالكلإ‏.‏وعبتموني حين ختمت على سد عظيم وفيه شيء ثمين من فاكهة نفيسة ومن رطبة غريبة على عبدنهم وصبي جشع وأمة لكعاء وزوجة خرقاء‏.‏وليس من أصل الأدب ولا في ترتيب الحكم ولا في عادات القادة ولا في تدبير السادة أن يستوي في نفيس المأكول وغريب المشروب وثمين الملبوس وخطير المركوب والناعم من كل فن واللباب من كل شكل التابع والمتبوع والسيد والمسود‏.‏كما لا تستوي مواضعهم في المجلس ومواقع أسمائهم في العنوانات وما يستقبلون به من التحيات‏.‏وكيف وهم لا يفقدون من ذلك ما يفقد القادر ولا يكترثون له اكتراث العارف من شاء أطعم كلبه الدجاج المسمن وأعلف حماره السمسم المقشر‏!‏ فعبتموني بالختم وقد ختم بعض الأئمة على مزود سويق‏.‏وختم على كيس فارغ وقال‏:‏ طينة وعبتموني حين قلت للغلام‏:‏ إذا زدت في الرق فزد في الإنضاج لتجمع بين التأدم باللحم والمرق ولتجمع مع الإرتفاق بالمرق الطيب‏.‏وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ إذا طبختم لحماً فزيدوا في الماء فإن لم يصب أحدكم لحماً أصاب مرقاً ‏)‏‏.‏وعبتموني بخصف النعال وبتصدير القميص وحين زعمت أن المخصوفة أبقى وأوطأ وأوقى وأنفى للكبر وأشبه بالنسك وأن الترقيع من الحزم وأن الاجتماع مع الحفظ وأن التفرق مع التصنيع‏.‏وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخصف نعله ويرقع ثوبه‏.‏ولقد لفقت سعدى بنت عواف إزار طلحة وهو جواد قريش وهو طلحة الفياض‏.‏وكان في ثوب عمر رقاع أدم‏.‏وقال‏:‏ من لم يستحى من الخلال خفت مؤنته وقل كبره‏.‏وقالوا‏:‏ لا جديد لمن لا يلبس الخلق‏.‏وبعث زياد رجلاً يرتاد له محدثاً واشترط على الرائد أن يكون عاقلاً مسدداً‏.‏فأتاه به موافقاً‏.‏فقال‏:‏ أكنت ذا معرفة به قال‏:‏ لا ولا رأيته قبل ساعته‏.‏قال‏:‏ أفناقلته الكلام وفاتحته الأمور قبل أن توصله إلي قال‏:‏ لا‏.‏قال‏:‏ فلم اخترته على جميع من رأيته قال‏:‏ يومنا يوم قائظ ولم أزل أتعرف عقول الناس بطعامهم ولباسهم في مثل هذا اليوم‏.‏ورأيت ثياب الناس جددا وثيابه لبسا فظننت به الحزم‏.‏وقد علمنا أن الخلق في موضعه مثل الجديد في موضعه‏.‏وقد جعل الله عز وجل لكل شيء قدرا وبوأ له موضعاً كما جعل لكل دهر رجالا ولكل مقام مقالا‏.‏وقد أحيا بالسم ومات بالغذاء وأغص بالماء وقتل بالدواء‏.‏فترقيع الثوب يجمع مع الإصلاح التواضع‏.‏وخلاف ذلك يجمع مع الإسراف التكبر‏.‏وقد زعموا أن الإصلاح أحد الكسبين كما زعموا أن قلة العيال أحد اليسارتين‏.‏وقد جبر الأحنف يد عنز‏.‏وأمر بذلك النعمان‏.‏وقال عمر‏:‏ من أكل بيضة فقد أكل دجاجة‏.‏وقال رجل لبعض السادة‏:‏ أهدي إليك دجاجة فقال‏:‏ إن كان لا بد فاجعلها بياضة‏.‏وعد أبو الدرداء العراق حر البهيمة‏.‏وعبتموني حين قلت‏:‏ لا يغترن أحد بطول عمره وتقيس ظهره ورقة عظمه ووهن قوته أن يرى أكرومته ولا يحرجه ذلك إلى إخراج ماله من يديه وتحويله إلى ملك غيره وإلى تحكيم السرف فيه وتسليط الشهوات عليه فلعله أن يكون معمراً وهو لا يدري وممدوداً له في السن وهو لا يشعر‏.‏ولعله أن يرزق الولد على اليأس أو يحدث عليه بعض مخبآت الدهور مما لا يخطر على البال ولا تدركه العقول فيسترده ممن لا يرده ويظهر الشكوى إلى من لا يرحمه أضعف ما كان عن الطلب واقبح ما يكون به الكسب‏.‏فعبتموني بذلك وقد قال عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ اعمل لدنياك عمل من يعيش أبدأ واعمل لآخرتك عمل من يموت غداً‏.‏وعبتموني حين زعمت أن التبذير إلى أن التبذير إلى مال القمار ومال الميراث وإلى مال الالتقاط وحباء الملوك أسرع وأن الحفظ إلى المال المكتسب والغنى المجتلب وإلى ما يعرض فيه لذهاب الدين واهتضام العرض ونصب البدن واهتمام القلب أسرع وأن من لم يحسب ذهاب نفقته لم يحسب دخله ومن لم يحسب الدخل فقد أضاع الأصل وأن من لم يعرف للغنى قدره فقد أذن بالفقر وطاب نفساً بالذل‏.‏وزعمت أن كسب الحلال مضمن بالإنفاق في الحلال وأن الخبيث ينزع إلى الخبيث وأن الطيب يدعو إلى الطيب وأن الإنفاق في الهوى حجاب دون الحقوق وأن الإنفاق في الحقوق حجاز دون الهوى‏.‏فعبتم على هذا القول‏.‏وقد قال معاوية‏:‏ لم أر تبذيراً قط إلا وإلى جانبه حق مضيع‏.‏وقد قال الحسن‏:‏ إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا من أين أصاب ماله فانظروا في أي شيء ينفقه فإن الخبيث ينفق في السرف‏.‏وقلت لكم بالشفقة مني عليكم وبحسن النظر لكم وبحفظكم لآبائكم ولما يجب في جواركم وفي ممالحتكم وملابستكم‏:‏ أنتم في دار الآفات والجوائح غير مأمونات‏.‏حنيفة من طريق فإن أحاطت بمال أحدكم آفة لم يرجع إلى بقية فأحرزوا النعمة باختلاف الأمكنة حنيفة من طريق فإن البلية لا تجري في الجميع إلا مع موت الجميع‏.‏وقد قال عمر رضي الله عنه في العبد والأمة وفي ملك الشاة والبعير وفي الشيء الحقير اليسير‏:‏ فرقوا بين المنايا‏.‏وقال ابن سيرين لبعض البحريين‏:‏ كيف تصنعون بأموالكم قال‏:‏ نفرقها في السفن فإن عطب بعض سلم بعض‏.‏ولولا أن السلامة أكثر لما حملنا خزائننا في البحر‏.‏قال ابن سيرين‏:‏ تحسبها خرقاء وهي صناع‏.‏وقلت لكم عند إشفاقي عليكم‏:‏ إن للغنى سكراً وإن للمال لنزوةً‏.‏فمن لم يحفظ الغنى من سكر العنى فقد أضاعه ومن لم يرتبط المال بخوف الفقر فقد أهمله‏.‏فعبتموني بذلك‏.‏وقال زيد بن جبلة‏:‏ ليس أحد أفقر من غني أمن الفقر‏.‏وسكر الغنى أشد من سكر الخمر‏.‏وقلتم‏:‏ قد لزم الحث على الحقوق والتزهيد في الفضول حتى صار يستعمل ذلك في أشعاره بعد رسائله وفي خطبه بعد سائر كلامه‏.‏فمن ذلك قوله في يحيى بن خالد‏:‏ عدو تلاد المال فيما ينوبه منوع إذا ما منعه كان أحزما ومن ذلك قوله في محمد بن زياد‏:‏ وخليقتان تقى وفضل تحرم وإهانة في حقه للمال وعبتموني حين زعمت أني أقدم المال على العلم لأن المال به يغاث العالم وبه تقوم النفوس قبل أن تعرف فضيلة العلم وأن الأصل أحق بالتفضيل من الفرع وأني قلت‏:‏ وإن كنا نستبين الأمور بالنفوس فإنا بالكفاية نستبين وبالخلة نعمى‏.‏وقلتم‏:‏ وكيف تقول هذا وقد قيل لرئيس الحكماء ومقدم الأدباء‏:‏ آلعلماء أفضل أم الأغنياء قال‏:‏ بل العلماء‏.‏قيل‏:‏ فما بال العلماء يأتون أبواب الأغنياء أكثر مما يأتي الأغنياء أبواب العلماء قال‏:‏ لمعرفة العلماء بفضل الغنى ولجهل الأغنياء بفضل العلم‏.‏فقلت‏:‏ حالهما هي القاضية بينهما‏.‏وكيف يستوي شيء ترى حاجة الجميع إليه وشيء يغي بعضهم فيه عن بعض وعبتموني حين قلت‏:‏ إن فضل الغني على القوت إنما هو كفضل الآلة حنيفة الدار إن احتيج إليها استعملت وإن استغنى عنها كانت عدة‏.‏وقد قال الحضين بن المنذر‏:‏ وددت أن لي مثل أحد ذهباً لا أنتفع منه بشيء‏.‏قيل‏:‏ فما ينفعك من ذلك قال‏:‏ لكثرة من يخدمني عليه‏.‏وقال أيضاً‏:‏ عليك بطلب الغنى فلو لم يكن لك فيه إلا أنه عز في قلبك وذل في قلب غيرك لكان الحظ فيه جسيماً والنفع فيه عظيماً‏.‏ولسنا ندع سيرة الأنبياء وتعليم الخلفاء وتأديب الحكماء لأصحاب الأهواء‏:‏ كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر الأغنياء باتخاذ الغنم والفقراء باتخاذ الدجاج‏.‏وقال‏:‏ درهمك لمعاشك ودينك لمعادك ‏"‏‏.‏فقسموا الأمور كلها على الدين والدنيا‏.‏ثم جعلوا أحد قسمي الجميع الدرهم‏.‏وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه‏:‏ إني لأبغض أهل البيت ينفقون رزق الأيام في اليوم‏.‏وكانوا يبغضون أهل البيت اللحمين‏.‏وكان هشام يقول‏:‏ ضع الدرهم على الدرهم يكون مالاً‏.‏ونهى أبو الأسود الدؤلي وكان حكيماً أديباً وداهياً أريباً عن جودكم هذا المولد وعن كرمكم هذا المستحدث‏.‏فقال لابنه‏:‏ إذا بسط الله لك الرزق فابسط وإذا قبض فاقبض‏.‏ولا تجاود الله فإن الله أجود منك‏.‏وقال‏:‏ درهم من حل يخرج في حق خير من عشرة آلاف قبضاً‏.‏وتلقط عرنداً من بزيم فقال‏:‏ تضيعون مثل هذا وهو قوت امرئ مسلم يوماً إلى الليل‏!‏ وتلقط أبو الدرداء حبات حنطة فنهاه بعض المسرفين‏.‏فقال‏:‏ ليهن ابن العبسية‏!‏ إن مرفقة المرء رفقه في معيشته‏.‏فلستم علي تردون ولا رأي تفندون‏.‏فقدموا النظر قبل العزم‏.‏وتذكروا ما عليكم قبل أن تذكروا ما لكم‏.‏والسلام‏.‏نبدأ بأهل خراسان لإكثار الناس في أهل خراسان‏.‏ونخص بذلك أهل مرو بقدر ما خصوا به‏.‏قال أصحابنا‏:‏ يقول المروزي للزائر إذا أتاه وللجليس إذا طال جلوسه‏:‏ تغذيت اليوم فإن قال‏:‏ نعم قال‏:‏ لولا أنك تغديت لغديتك بغداء طيب‏.‏وإن قال‏:‏ لا قال‏:‏ لو كنت تغديت لسقيتك خمس أقداح‏.‏فلا يصير في يده على الوجهين قليل ولا كثير‏.‏وكنت في منزل ابن أبي كريمة وأصله من مرو‏.‏فرآني أتوضأ من كوز خزف فقال‏:‏ سبحان الله تتوضأ بالعذب والبئر لك معرضة‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ ليس بعذب إنما هو من ماء البئر‏.‏قال‏:‏ فتفسد علينا كوزنا بالملوحة‏!‏ فلم أدر كيف أتخلص منه وحدثني عمرو بن نهيوي قال‏:‏ تغديت يوماً عند الكندي‏.‏فدخل عليه رجل كان له جاراً وكان لي صديقاً‏.‏فلم يعرض عليه الطعام ونحن نأكل‏.‏وكان أبخل من خلق الله‏.‏قال‏:‏ فاستحييت منه فقلت‏:‏ سبحان الله لو دنوت فأصبت معنا مما نأكل‏!‏ قال‏:‏ قد والله فعلت‏.‏فقال الكندي‏:‏ ما بعد الله شيء‏!‏ قال عمر‏:‏ فكتفه والله كتفاً لا يستطيع معه قبضاً ولا بسطاً وتركه‏.‏ولو مد يده لكان كافراً ولو مد يده لكان كافراً أو لكان قد جعل مع الله - جل ذكره - شيئاً‏!‏ وليس هذا الحديث لأهل مرو ولكنه من شكل الحديث الأول‏.‏وقال ثمامة‏:‏ لم أر الديك في بلدة قط فلا وهو لاقط يأخذ الحبة بمنقاره ثم يلفظها قدام الدجاجة فلا ديكة مرو فإني رأيت ديكة مرو تسلب الدجاج ما في مناقيرها من الحب‏!‏ قال‏:‏ فعلمت أن بخلهم شيء في طبع البلاد وفي جواهر الماء‏.‏فمن ثم عتم جميع حيوانهم‏.‏فحدثت بهذا الحديث أحمد بن رشيد فقال‏:‏ كنت عند شيخ من أهل مرو وصبي له صغير يلعب بين يديه فقلت له إما عابثاً وإما ممتحناً‏:‏ أطعمني من خبزكم قال‏:‏ لا تريده هو مر‏!‏ فقلت‏:‏ فاسقني من مائكم قال‏:‏ لا تريده هو مالح‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ هات من كذا وكذا قال‏:‏ لا تريده هو كذا وكذا‏!‏ إلى أن عددت أصنافاً كثيرة‏.‏كل ذلك يمنعنيه ويبغضه إلي‏!‏ فضحك أبوه وقال‏:‏ ما ذنبنا هذا من علمه ما تسمع‏!‏ يعني أن البخل طبع فيهم وفي أعراقهم وطينتهم‏.‏وزعم أصحابنا أن خراسانية ترافقوا في منزل وصبروا عن الإرتفاق بالمصباح ما أمكن الصبر ثم إنهم تناهدوا وتخارجوا‏.‏وأبى واحد منهم أن يغينهم وأن يدخل في العزم معهم‏.‏فكانوا إذا جاء المصباح شدوا عينيه بمنديل‏!‏ ولا يزال ولا يزالون كذلك إلى أن يناموا ويطفئوا المصباح‏.‏فإذا أطفئوا أطلقوا عينيه‏!‏ ورأيت أنا حمارة منهم زهاء خمسين رجلاً يتغدون على مباقل بحضرة قرية الأعراب في طريق الكوفة وهم حجاج‏.‏فلم أر من جميع الخمسين رجلين يأكلان معاً وهم في ذلك متقاربون يحدث بعضهم بعضاً‏.‏وهذا الذي رأيته منهم من غريب ما يتفق للناس‏.‏حدثني مويس بن عمران قال رجل منهم لصاحبه وكانا إما متزاملين وإما مترافقين‏:‏ لم لا نتطاعم فإن لم نتطاعم فإن يد الله مع الجماعة وفي الاجتماع البركة‏.‏وما زالوا يقولون‏:‏ طعام الإثنين يكفي ثلاثة وطعام الثلاثة يكفي الأربعة‏.‏فقال له صاحبه‏:‏ لولا أني أعلم أنك آكل مني لأدخلت لك هذا الكلام في باب النصيحة‏.‏فلما كان الغد وأعاد عليه القول قال له‏:‏ يا عبد الله معك رغيف ومعي رغيف‏.‏ولولا أنك تريد أكثر ما كان حرصك على مؤاكلتي‏!‏ تريد الحديث والمؤانسة اجعل الطبق واحداً ويكون رغيف كل منا قدام صاحبه‏.‏وما أشك أنك إذا أكلت رغيفك ونصف رغيفي ستجده مباركاً‏!‏ غنما كان ينبغي أن أكون أجده أنا لا أنت‏.‏وقال خاقان بن صبيح‏:‏ دخلت على رجل من أهل خراسان ليلاً وإذا هو قد أتانا بمسرجة فيها فتيلة في غاية الدقة وإذا هو قد ألقى في دهن المسرجة شيئاً من ملح وقد علق على عمود المنارة عوداً بخيط وقد حز فيه حتى صار فيه مكان للرباط‏.‏فكان المصباح إذا كاد ينطفئ أشخص رأس الفتيلة بذلك‏.‏قال‏:‏ فقلت له‏:‏ ما بال العود مربوطاً قال‏:‏ هذا عود قد تشرب الدهن‏.‏فإن ضاع ولم يحفظ احتجنا إلى واحد عطشان‏.‏فإذا كان هذا دأبنا ودأبه ضاع من دهننا في الشهر بقدر كفاية ليلة‏.‏قال‏:‏ فبينا أنا أتعجب في نفسي وأسأل الله - جل ذكره - العافية والستر إذ دخل شيخ من أهل مرو فنظر إلى العود فقال‏:‏ يا أبا فلان فررت من شيء ووقعت في شبيه به‏.‏أما تعلم أن الريح والشمس تأخذان من سائر الأشياء أو ليس قد كان البارحة عند إطفاء السراج أروى وهو عند إسراجك الليلة أعطش قد كنت أنا جاهلاً مثلك حتى وفقني الله إلى ما هو أرشد‏.‏- عافاك الله‏!‏ - بدل العود إبرة أو مسلة صغيرة‏.‏وعلى أن العود والخلال والقصبة ربما تعلقت بها الشعرة من قطن الفتيلة إذا سويناها بها فتشخص معها‏.‏وربما كان ذلك سبباً لانطفاء السراج‏.‏والحديد أملس‏.‏وهو مع ذلك غير نشاف‏.‏قال خاقان‏:‏ ففي تلك الليلة عرفت فضل أهل خراسان على سائر الناس وفضل أهل مرو على أهل خراسان‏!‏ قال مثنى بن بشير‏:‏ دخل أبو عبد الله المروزي على شيخ من أهل خراسان وإذا هو قد استصبح في مسرجة خزف من هذه الخزفية الخضر‏.‏فقال له الشيخ‏:‏ لا يجيء والله منك أمر صالح أبداً‏!‏ عاتبتك في مسارج الحجارة فأعتبتني بالخزف‏.‏أو علمت أن الخزف والحجارة يحسوان الدهن حسواً قال‏:‏ جعلت فداك‏!‏ دفعتها إلى صديق لي دهان فألقاها في المصفاة شهراً حتى رويت من الدهن رياً لا تحتاج معه أبداً إلى شيء‏.‏قال‏:‏ ليس هذا أريد هذا دواؤه يسير‏.‏وقد وقعت عليه‏.‏ولكن ما علمت أن موضع النار من المسجة في طرف الفتيلة لا ينفك من إحراق النار وتجفيفه وتنشيف ما فيه ومتى ابتل بالدهن وتسقاه عادت النار عليه فأكلته‏.‏هذا دأبهما‏.‏فلو قست ما يشرب ذلك المكان من الدهن بما يستمده طرف الفتيلة منه لعلمت أن ذلك أكثره‏.‏وبعد هذا فإن ذلك الموضع من الفتيلة والمسرجة لا يزال سائلاً جارياً‏.‏ويقال‏:‏ إنك متى وضعت مسرجة فيها مصباح وأخرى لا مصباح فيها لم تلبث إلا ليلة أو ليلتين حتى ترى السفلى ملآنة دهناً‏.‏واعتبر أيضاً ذلك بالملح الذي يوضع تحت المسرجة والنخالة التي توضع هناك لتسويتها وتصويبها كيف تجدهما ينعصران دهناً‏.‏وهذا كله خسران وغبن لا يتهاون به إلا أصحاب الفساد‏.‏على أن المفسدين غنما يطعمون الناس ويسقون الناس وهم على حال يستخلفون شيئاً وإن كان روثاً‏.‏وأنت إنما تطعم النار وتسقي النار‏.‏ومن أطعم النار جعله الله يوم القيامة طعاماً للنار‏!‏ قال الشيخ‏:‏ فكيف أصنع جعلت فداك‏!‏ قال‏:‏ تتخذ قنديلاً‏.‏فإن الزجاج أحفظ من غيره‏.‏والزجاج لا يعرف الرشح ولا النشف ولا يقبل الأوساخ التي لا تزول إلا بالدلك الشديد أو بإحراق النار‏.‏وأيهما كان فإنه يعيد المسرجة إلى العطش الأول‏.‏وازجاج أبقى على الماء والتراب من الذهب الإبريز‏.‏وهو مع ذلك مصنوع والذهب مخلوق‏.‏فإن فضلت الذهب بالصلابة فضلت الزجاج بالصفاء‏.‏والزجاج مجل والذهب ستار‏.‏ولأن الفتيلة إنما تكون في وسطه فلا تحمي جوانبه بوهج المصباح كما تحمي بموضع النار من المسرجة‏.‏وإذا وقع شعاع النار على جوهر الزجاج صار المصباح والقنديل مصباحاً واحداً ورد الضياء كل واحد منهما على صاحبه‏.‏واعتبر ذلك بالشعاع الذي يسقط على وجه المرآة أو على وجه الماء أو على الزجاجة ثم انظر كيف يتضاعف نوره‏.‏وإن كان سقوطه على عين إنسان أعشاه وربما أعماه‏.‏وقال جل ذكره‏:‏ ‏{‏اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لَّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء‏}‏‏.‏والزيت في الزجاجة نور على نور وضوء على ضوء مضاعف‏.‏هذا مع فضل حسن القنديل على حسن مسارج الحجارة والخزف‏.‏وأبو عبد الله هذا كان من أطيب الخلق وأملحهم بخلاً وأشدهم أدباً‏.‏دخل على ذي اليمينين طاهر بن الحسن وقد كان يعرفه بخراسان بسبب الكلام‏.‏فقال له‏:‏ منذ كم أنت مقيم بالعراق يا أبا عبد الله فقال‏:‏ أنا بالعراق منذ عشرين سنةً‏.‏وأنا أصوم الدهر منذ أربعين سنة‏.‏قال‏:‏ فضحك طاهر وقال‏:‏ سألناك يا أبا عبد الله عن مسألة وأجبتنا عن مسألتين‏!‏ ومن أعاجيب أهل مرو ما سمعناه من مشايخنا على وجه الدهر‏.‏وذلك أن رجلاً من أهل مرو كان لا يزال يحج ويتجر وينزل على رجل من أهل العراق فيكرمه ويكفيه مؤنته‏.‏ثم كان كثيراً ما يقول لذلك العراقي‏:‏ ليت أني رأيتك بمرو حتى أكافئك لقديم إحسانك وما تجدد لي من البر في كل قدمة‏.‏فأما هاهنا فقد أغناك الله عني‏.‏قال‏:‏ فعرضت لذلك العراقي بعد دهر طويل حاجة في تلك الناحية‏.‏فكان مما هون عليه مكابدة السفر ووحشة الاغتراب مكان المروزي هناك‏.‏فلما قدم مضى نحوه في ثياب سفره وفي عمامته وقلنسوته وكسائه ليحط رحله عنده كما يصنع الرجل بثقته وموضع أنسه‏.‏فلما وجده قاعداً في أصحابه أكب عليه وعانقه‏.‏فلم يره أثبته وسأل به سؤال من رآه قط‏.‏قال العراقي في نفسه‏:‏ لعل إنكاره إياي لمكان القناع‏.‏فرمى بقناعته وابتدأ مسألته‏.‏فكان له أنكر‏.‏فقال‏:‏ لعله أن يكون إنما أتي من قبل العمامة فنزعها‏.‏ثم انتسب وجدد مسألته فوجده أشد ما كان إنكاراً‏.‏قال‏:‏ فلعله إنما أتي من قبل القلنسوة‏.‏وعلم المروزي أنه لم يبق شيء يتعلق به المتغافل والمتجاهل‏.‏قال‏:‏ لو خرجت من جلدك لم أعرفك‏!‏‏.‏وزعموا أنهم ربما ترافقوا وتزاملوا فتناهدوا وتلازقوا في شراء اللحم‏.‏وإذا اشتروا اللحم قسموه قبل الطبخ وأخذ كل إنسان منهم نصيبه فشكه بخوصة أو بخيط ثم أرسله في خل القدر والتوابل‏.‏فإذا طبخوا تناول كل إنسان خيطه وقد علمه بعلامة‏.‏ثم اقتسموا المرق‏.‏ثم لا يزال أحدهم يسل من الخيط القطعة بعد القطعة حتى يبقى الحبل لا شيء فيه‏.‏ثم يجمعون خيوطهم‏.‏فإن أعادوا الملازقة أعادوا تلك الخيوط لأنها قد تشربت الدسم ورويت‏.‏وليس تناهدهم من طريق الرغبة في المشاركة ولكن لأن بضاعة كل واحد منهم لا تبلغ مقدار الذي يحتمل أن يطبخ وحده ولأن المؤنة تخف أيضاً في الحطب والخل والثوم والتوابل‏.‏ولأن القدر الواحدة أمكن من أن يقدر كل واحد منهم على قدر‏.‏فإنما يختارون السكباج لأنه أبقى على الأيام وأبعد من الفساد‏.‏حدثني أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن سيار النظام قال‏:‏ قلت مرة لجار كان لي من أهل خراسان‏:‏ أعرني مقلاكم فإني أحتاج إليه‏.‏قال‏:‏ قد كان لنا مقلى ولكنه سرق‏.‏فاستعرت من جار لي آخر فلم يلبث الخراساني أن سمع نشيش اللحم في المقلى وشم الطباهج‏.‏فقال لي كالمغضب‏:‏ ما في الأرض أعجب منك‏:‏ لو كنت خبرتني أنك خبرتني أنك تريده للحم أو لشحم لوجدتني أسرع‏!‏ إنما خشيتك تريده للباقلى‏.‏وحديد المقلى يحترق إذا كان الذي يقلى فيه ليس بدسم‏.‏وكيف لا أعيرك إذا أردت الطباهج والمقلى بعد الرد من وقال أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن سيار النظام‏:‏ دعانا جار لنا فأطعمنا تمراً وسمناً سلاءً ونحن على خوان ليس عليه إلا ما ذكرت والخراساني معنا يأكل‏.‏فرايته يقطر السمن على الخوان حتى أكثر من ذلك‏.‏فقلت لرجل إلى جنبي‏:‏ ما لأبي فلان يضيع سمن القوم ويسيء المؤاكلة ويغرف فوق الحق قال‏:‏ وما عرفت علته قلت‏:‏ لا والله‏!‏ قال‏:‏ الخوان خوانه فهو يريد أن يدسمه ليكون كالدبغ له‏.‏ولقد طلق امرأته وهي أم أولاده لأنه رآها غسلت خواناً له بماء حار‏.‏فقال لها‏:‏ هلا مسحته‏!‏ وقال أبو نواس‏:‏ كان معنا في السفينة ونحن نريد بغداد رجل من أهل خراسان‏.‏وكان من عقلائهم وفهمائهم‏.‏وكان يأكل وحده فقلت له‏:‏ لم تأكل لوحدك قال‏:‏ ليس علي في هذا الموضع مسألة‏.‏إنما المسألة على من أكل مع الجماعة لأن ذلك هو التكلف‏.‏وأكلي وحدي هو الأصل‏.‏وأكلي مع غيري زيادة في الأصل‏.‏وحدثني إبراهيم بن السندي قال‏:‏ كان على ربع الشاذروان شيخ لنا من أهل خراسان‏.‏وكان مصححاً بعيداً من الفساد ومن الرشا ومن الحكم بالهوى‏.‏وكان حفياً جداً‏.‏وكذلك كان في إمساكه وفي بخله وتدنيقه في نفقاته وكلن لا يأكل إلا ما لابد منه ولا يشرب إلا ونشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله لابد منه‏.‏غير أنه كان في غداة كل جمعة يحمل معه منديلاً فيه جردقتان وقطع لحم سكباج مبرد وقطع جبن وزيتونات وصرة فيها ملح وأخرى فيها أشنان وأربع بيضات ليس منها بد‏.‏ومعه خلال‏.‏ويمضي وحده حتى يدخل بعض بساتين الكرخ‏.‏ويطلب موضعاً تحت شجرة وسط خضرة وعلى ماء جار‏.‏فإذا وجد ذلك جلس وبسط بين يديه المنديل وأكل من هذا مرة ومن هذا مرة‏.‏فإن وجد قيم ذلك البستان رمى إليه بدرهم ثم قال‏:‏ اشتر لي بهذا أو أعطني بهذا رطباً إن كان في زمان الرطب أو عنباً إن كان في زمان العنب‏.‏ويقول له‏:‏ إياك إياك أن تحابيني ولكن تجود لي فإنك إن فعلت لم آكله ولم أعد إليك‏.‏واحذر الغبن فإن المغبون لا محمود ولا مأجور‏.‏فإن أتاه به أكل كل سيء معه وكل شيء أتى به‏.‏ثم تخلل وغسل يديه‏.‏ثم يمشي مقدار مائة خطوة‏.‏ثم يضع جنبه فينام إلى وقت الجمعة‏.‏ثم ينتبه فيغتسل ويمضي إلى المسجد‏.‏هذا كان دأبه كل جمعة‏.‏قال إبراهيم‏:‏ فبينا هو يوماً من أيامه يأكل في بعض المواضع إذ مر به رجل فسلم عليه فرد السلام‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ هلم - عافاك الله‏!‏ فلما نظر إلى الرجل قد انثنى راجعاً يريد أن يطفر الجدول أو يعدي النهر قال له‏:‏ مكانك فإن العجلة من عمل الشيطان‏!‏ فوقف الرجل فأقبل عليه الخراساني وقال‏:‏ تريد ماذا قال‏:‏ أريد أن أتغدى‏.‏قال‏:‏ ولم ذلك وكيف طمعت في هذا ومن أباح لك مالي قال الرجل‏:‏ أو ليس قد دعوتني قال‏:‏ ويلك‏!‏ لو ظننت أنك هكذا أحمق ما رددت عليك السلام‏.‏الآيين فيما نحن فيه أن نكون إذا كنت أنا الجالس وأنت المار تبدأ أنت فتسلم‏.‏فأقول أنا حينئذ مجيباً لك‏:‏ وعليكم السلام‏.‏فإن كنت لا آكل شيئاً أنا وسكت أنتن ومضيت أنت وقعدت أنا على حالي‏!‏ وإن كنت آكل فهاهنا بيان آخر‏:‏ وهو أن أبدأ أنا فأقول‏:‏ هلم وتجيب أنت فتقول‏:‏ هنيئاً‏.‏فيكون كلام بكلام‏.‏فأما كلام بفعال وقول بأكل فهذا ليس من الإنصاف‏!‏ وهذا يخرج علينا فضلاً كثيراً‏!‏ قال‏:‏ فورد على الرجل شيء لم يكن في حسابه‏.‏فشهر بذلك في تلك الناحية وقيل له‏:‏ قد أعفيناك من السلام ومن تكلف الرد‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما بي إلى ذلك حاجة‏.‏إنما هو أن أعفي أنا نفسي من هلم وقد استقام الأمر‏!‏ ومثل هذا الحديث ما حدثني به محمد بن يسير عن وال كان بفارس إما أن يكون جالداً أخا مهرويه أو غيره‏.‏قال‏:‏ بينا هو يوماً في مجلس وهو مشغول بحسابه وأمره وقد احتجب جهده إذ نجم شاعر من بين يديه فأنشده شعراً مدحه فيه وقرظه ومجده‏.‏فلما فرغ قال‏:‏ قد أحسنت‏.‏ثم أقبل على كاتبه فقال‏:‏ أعطه عشرة آلاف درهم‏.‏ففرح الشاعر فرحاً قد يستطار له‏.‏فلما رأى حاله قال‏:‏ وإني لأرى هذا القول قد وقع منك هذا الموقع اجعلها عشرين ألف درهم‏.‏وكاد الشاعر يخرج من جلده‏!‏ فلما رأى فرحه قد تضاعف قال‏:‏ وإن فرحك ليتضاعف على قدر تضاعف القول‏!‏ أعطه يا فلان أربعين ألفاً‏.‏فكاد الفرح يقتله‏.‏فلما رجعت إليه نفسه قال له‏:‏ أنت - جعلت فداك‏!‏ - رجل كريم‏.‏وأنا أعلم أنك كلما رأيتني قد ازددت فرحاً زدتني في الجائزة‏.‏وقبول هذا منك لا يكون إلا من قلة الشكر له‏!‏ ثم دعا له وخرج‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأقبل عليه كاتبه فقال‏:‏ سبحان الله‏!‏ هذا كان يرضى منك بأربعين درهماً تأمر له بأربعين ألف درهم‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ويلك‏!‏ وتريد أن تعطيه شيئاً قال‏:‏ ومن إنفاذ أمرك بد قال‏:‏ يا أحمق إنما هذا رجل سرنا بكلام‏!‏ هو حين زعم أني أحسن من القمر وأشد من الأسد وأن لساني أقطع من السيف وأن أمري أنفذ من السنان جعل في يدي من هذا شيئاً أرجع به إلى شيء نعلم أنه قد كذب ولكنه قد سرنا حين كذب لنا‏.‏فنحن أيضاً نسره بالقول ونأمر له بالجوائز وإن كان كذباً‏.‏فيكون كذب بكذب وقول بقول‏.‏فأما أن يكون كذب بصدق وقول ويقال إن هذا المثل الذي قد جرى على ألسنة العوام من قولهم‏:‏ ينظر إلي شزراً كأني أكلت اثنين وأطعمته واحداً إنما هو لأهل مرو‏.‏قال‏:‏ وقال المروزي‏:‏ لو لا أنني أبني مدينة لبنيت آرياً لدابتي‏.‏قال‏:‏ وقلت لأحمد بن هشام وهو يبني داره ببغداد‏:‏ إذا أراد الله ذهاب مال رجل سلط عليه الطين والماء‏.‏قال‏:‏ لا بل إذا أراد الله ذهاب مال رجل جعله يرجو الخلف‏!‏ والله ما أهلك الناس ولا أقفر بيوتهم ولا ترك دورهم بلاقع إلا الإيمان بالخلف‏!‏ وما رأيت جنة قط أوقى من اليأس‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وسمع رجل من المراوزة الحسن وهو يحث الناس على المعروف ويأمر بالصدقة ويقول‏:‏ ما نقص مال قط من زكاة ويعدهم سرعة الخلف‏.‏فتصدق بماله كله فافتقر‏.‏فانتظر سنة وسنة‏.‏فلما لم ير شيئاً بكر على الحسن فقال‏:‏ حسن ما صنعت بي‏!‏ ضمنت لي الخلف فأنفقت على عدتك‏.‏وأنا اليوم مذ كذا وكذا سنة أنتظر ما وعدت لا أرى منه قليلاً ولا كثيراً‏!‏ هذا يحل لك آللص كان يصنع بي أكثر من هذا والخلف يكون معجلاً ومؤجلاً‏.‏ومن تصدق وتشرط الشروط استحق الحرمان‏.‏ولو كان هذا على ما توهمه المروزي لكانت المحنة فيه ساقطة ولترك الناس التجارة ولما بقي فقير أصبح ثمامة شديد الغم حين احترقت داره‏.‏وكان كلما دخل عليه إنسان قال‏:‏ الحريق سريع الخلف‏!‏ فلما كثر ذلك القول منهم قال‏:‏ فلنستحرق الله‏!‏ اللهم إني أستحرقك فأحرق كل شيء لنا‏!‏‏.‏وليس هذا الحديث من حديث المراوزة ولكنا ضممناه إلى ما يشاكله‏.‏قال سجادة وهو أبو سعيد سجادة‏:‏ إن من المراوزة إذا لبسوا الخفاف في الستة الأشهر التي لا ينزعون فيها خفافهم يمشون على صدور أقدامهم ثلاثة أشهر مخافة أن تنجرد نعال خفافهم أو تنقب‏.‏وحكى أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن سيار النظام عن جاره المروزي أنه كان لا يلبس خفاً ولا نعلاً إلى أن يذهب النبق اليابس لكثرة النوى في الطريق والأسواق‏.‏قال‏:‏ ورآني مرة مصصت قصب سكر فجمعت ما مصصت ماءه لأرمي به‏.‏فقال‏:‏ إن كنت لا ينور لك ولا عيال فهبه لمن تنور وعليه عيال‏.‏وإياك أن تعود نفسك هذه العادة في أيام خفة ظهرك فإنك لا تدري ما يأتيك من العيال‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*قصة أهل البصرة من المسجديينقال أصحابنا منة المسجديين‏:‏ اجتمع ناس في المسجد ممن ينتحل الاقتصاد في النفقة والتنمية للمال من أصحاب الجمع والمنع‏.‏وقد كان هذا المذهب صار عندهم كالنسب الذي يجمع على التحاب وكان الذي يجمع على التناصر‏.‏وكانوا إذا التقوا في حلقهم تذاكروا هذا الباب وتطارحوة وتدارسوه‏.‏فقال شيخ منهم‏:‏ ماء بئرنا - كما قد علمتم - ملح أجاج لا يقربه الحمار ولا تسيغه الإبل وتموت عليه النخل‏.‏والنهر منا بعيد‏.‏وفي تكلف العذب علينا مؤنة‏.‏فكنا نمزج منه للحمار فاعتل عنه وانتفض علينا من أجله‏.‏فصرنا بعد ذلك نسقيه العذب صرفاً‏.‏وكنت أنا والنعجة كثيراً ما نغتسل بالعذب مخافة أن يعتري جلودنا منه مثل ما اعترى جوف الحمار‏.‏فكان ذلك الماء العذب الصافي يذهب باطلاً‏.‏ثم انفتح لي باب من الإصلاح فعمدت إلى ذلك المتوضأ فجعلت في ناحية منه حفرة وصهرجتها وملستها حتى صارت كأنها صخرة منقورة‏.‏وصوبت إليها المسيل‏.‏فنحن الآن إذا اغتسلنا صار الماء إليها صافياً لم يخالطه شيء‏.‏والحمار أيضاً لا تقزز له منه‏.‏وليس علينا حرج في سقيه منه‏.‏وما علمنا أن كتاباً حرمه ولا سنة نهت عنه‏.‏فربحنا هذه منذ أيام وأسقطنا مؤنة عن النفس والمال مال القوم‏.‏وهذا بتوفيق الله ومنه‏.‏فأقبل عليهم شيخ فقال‏:‏ هل شعرتم بموت مريم الصناع فإنها كانت من ذوات الاقتصاد وصاحبة إصلاح‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ فحدثنا عنها‏.‏قال‏:‏ نوادرها كثيرة وحديثها طويل‏.‏ولكني أخبركم عن واحدة فيها كفاية‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وما هي قال‏:‏ زوجت ابنتها وهي بنت اثنتي عشرة فحلتها الذهب والفضة وكستها المروى والوشي والقز والخز وعلقت المعصفر ودقت الطيب وعظمت أمرها من قدرها عند الأحماء‏.‏فقال لها زوجها‏:‏ أنى هذا يا مريم قالت‏:‏ هو من عند الله‏.‏قال‏:‏ دعي عنك الجملة وهاتي التفسير‏.‏والله ما كنت ذات مال قديماً ولا ورثته حديثاً‏.‏وما أنت بخائنة في نفسك ولا في مال بعلك‏.‏إلا أن تكوني قد وقعت على كنز‏!‏ وكيف دار الأمر فقد أسقطت عني مؤنة وكفيتني هذه النائبة‏.‏قالت‏:‏ اعلم أني منذ يوم ولدتها إلى أن زوجتها كنت أرفع من دقيق كل عجنة حفنة‏.‏وكنا - كما قد علمت - نخبز في كل يوم مرة‏.‏فإذا اجتمع من ذلك مكوك بعته‏.‏قال زوجها‏:‏ ثبت الله رأيك وأرشدك‏!‏ ولقد أسعد الله من كنت له سكناً وبارك لمن جعلت له إلفاً‏!‏ ولهذا وشبهه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ من الذود إلى الذود إبل‏.‏وإني لأرجو أن يخرج ولدك على عرقك الصالح وعلى مذهبك المحمود‏.‏فنهض القوم بأجمعهم إلى جنازتها وصلوا عليها‏.‏ثم انكفؤا إلى زوجها فعزوه على مصيبته وشاركوه في حزنه‏.‏ثم اندفع شيخ منهم فقال‏:‏ يا قوم لا تحقروا صغار الأمور فإن كل كبير صغير‏.‏ومتى شاء الله أن يعظم صغيراً عظمه وأن يكثر قليلاً كثره‏.‏وهل بيوت الأموال إلا درهم إلى درهم وهم الذهب إلا قيراط إلى جنب قيراط وليس كذلك رمل عالج وماء البحر وهل اجتمعت أموال بيوت إلا بدرهم من هاهنا ودرهم من هاهنا فقد رأيت صاحب سفط قد اعتقد مائة جريب في أرض العرب ولربما رأيته يبيع الفلفل بقيراط الحمص بقيراط فأعلم أنه لم يربح في ذلك الفلفل إلا الحبة والحبتين من خشب الفلفل‏.‏فلم يزل يجمع من الصغار الكبار حتى اجتمع ما اشترى به مائة جريب‏!‏‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ اشتكيت أياماً صدري من سعال كان أصابني فأمرني قوم بالفانيذ السكري‏.‏وأشار على آخرون بالحريرة تتخذ من النشاستج والسكر ودهن اللوز وأشباه ذلك‏.‏فاستثقلت المؤنة وكرهت الكلفة ورجوت العافية‏.‏فبينا أنا أدافع اِلأيام إذ قال لي بعض الموفقين‏:‏ عليك بماء النخالة فاحسه حاراً‏.‏فحسوت فإذا هو طيب جداً وإذا هو يعصم‏:‏ فما جعت ولا اشتهيت الغذاء في ذلك اليوم إلى الظهر‏.‏ثم ما فرعت من غدائي وغسل يدي حتى فقلت للعجوز‏:‏ لم لا تطبخين لعيالنا في كل غداة نخالة فإن ماءها جلاء للصدر وقوتها غذاء وعصمة ثم تجففين بعد النخالة فتعود كما كانت‏.‏فتبيعين إذا الجميع بمثل الثمن الأول ونكون قد ربحنا فضل ما بين الحالين‏!‏ قالت‏:‏ أرجو أن يكون الله قد جمع بهذا السعال مصالح كثيرة لما فتح الله لك بهذه النخالة التي فيها صلاح بدنك معاشك‏!‏ وما أشك أن تلك المشهورة كانت من التوفيق‏!‏ قال القوم‏:‏ صدقت مثل هذا لا يكتسب بالرأي ولا يكون إلا سماويا‏.‏‏!‏ ثم أقبل عليهم شيخ فقال‏:‏ كنا نلقي من الحراق والقداحة جهداً لأن الحجارة كانت إذا انكسرت حروفها واستدارت كلت ولم تقدح قدح خير وأصلدت فلم تور وربما أعجلنا المطر والوكف‏.‏وقد كان الحجر أيضاً يأخذ من حروف القداحة حتى يدعها كالقوس‏.‏فكنت أشتري المرقشيتا بالغلاء والقداحة الغليظة بالثمن الموجع‏.‏وكان علينا أيضاً في صنعة الحراق وفي معالجة القطنة مؤنة وله ريح كريهة‏.‏والحراق لا يجيء من الحرق المصبوغة ولا من الحرق الوسخة ولا من الكتان ولا من الخلقان‏.‏فكنا نشتريه بأغلى الثمن‏.‏فتذاكرنا منذ أيام أهل البدو والأعراب وقدحهم النار بالمرخ والعفار‏.‏فزعم لنا صديقنا الثوري وهو - ما علمت - أحد المرشدين أن عراجين الأعذاق تنوب عن ذلك أجمع‏.‏وعلمني كيف تعالج‏.‏ونحن نؤتى بها من أرضنا بلا كلفة‏.‏فالخادم اليوم لا تقدح ولا توري إلا بالعرجون‏.‏قال القوم‏:‏ قد مرت بنا اليوم فوائد كثيرة‏.‏ولهذا قال الأول‏:‏ مذاكرة الرجال تلقح الألباب‏.‏ثم اندفع شيخ منهم فقال‏:‏ لم أرى في وضع الأمور في مواضعها وفي توفيتها غاية حقوقها كمعاذة العنبرية‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وما شان معاذة هذه قال‏:‏ أهدى إليها العام ابن عم لها أضحية‏.‏فرأيتها كئيبة حزينة مفكرة مطرقة‏.‏فقلت لها‏:‏ مالك يا معاذة قالت‏:‏ أنا امرأة أرملة وليس لي قيم‏.‏ولا عهد لي بتدبير لحم الأضاحي‏.‏وقد ذهب الذين كانوا يدبرونه ويقومون بحقه‏.‏وقد خفت أن يضيع بعض هذه الشاة‏.‏ولست أعرف وضع جميع أجزائها في أماكنها‏.‏وقد علمت أن الله لم يخلق فيها ولا غيرها شيئاً لا منفعة فيه‏.‏ولكن المرء يعجز لا محالة‏.‏ولست أخاف من تضييع القليل إلا أنه يجر تضييع الكثير‏.‏أما القرن فالوجه فيه معروف وهو أن يجعل كالخطاف ويسمر في جذع من جذوع السقف فيعلق عليه الزبل والكيران وكل ما خيف عليه من الفأر والنمل والسنانير وبنات وردان والحيات وغير ذلك‏.‏وأما المصران فإنه لأوتار المندفة‏.‏وبنا إلى ذلك أعظم الحاجة‏.‏وأما قحف الرأس واللحيان وسائر العظام فسبيله أن يكسر بعد أن يعرق ثم يطبخ‏.‏فما ارتفع من الدسم كان للمصباح وللإدام وللعصيدة ولغير ذلك‏.‏ثم تؤخذ تلك العظام فيوقد بها‏.‏فلم يرى الناس وقوداً قط أصفى ولا أحسن لهباً منها‏.‏وإذا كانت كذلك فهي أسرع في القدر لقلة ما يخالطها من الدخان‏.‏وأما الإهاب فالجلد نفسه حراب‏.‏وللصوف وجوه لا تدفع‏.‏وأما الفرث والبعر فحطب إذا جفف عجيب‏.‏ثم قالت‏:‏ بقي الآن علينا الانتفاع بالدم‏.‏وقد علمت أن الله عز وجل لم يحرم من الدم المسفوح إلا أكله وشربه وأن له مواضع يجوز فيها ولا يمنع منها‏.‏وإن أنا لم أقع على علم ذلك حتى يوضع موضع الانتفاع به صار كية في قلبي وقدي في عيني وهما لا يزال يعاودني‏.‏فلم ألبث أن رأيتها قد تطلقت وتبسمت‏.‏فقلت‏:‏ ينبغي أن يكون قد انفتح لك باب الرأي في الدم‏.‏قالت‏:‏ أجل ذكرت أن عندي قدوراً شامية جدداً‏.‏وقد زعموا أنه ليس شيء أدبغ ولا أزيد في قوتها من التلطيخ بالدم الحار الدسم‏.‏وقد استرحت الآن إذ وقع كل شيء موقعه‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ثم لقيتها بعد ستة أشهر فقلت لها‏:‏ كيف كان قديد تلك الشاة قالت‏:‏ بأبي أنت‏!‏ لم يجيء وقت القديد بعد‏!‏ لنا في الشحم والألية والجنوب والعظم المعروق وغير ذلك معاش‏!‏ ولكل شيء إبان‏!‏ فقبض صاحب الحمار والماء العذب قبضة من حصى ثم ضرب بها الأرض‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ لا تعلم قصة زبيدة بن حميد‏:‏ وأما زبيدة بن حميد الصيرفي فإنه استلف من بقال كان على باب داره درهمين وقيراطاً‏.‏فلما قضاه بعد ستة أشهر قضاه درهمين وثلاث حبات شعير‏.‏فاغتاظ البقال فقال‏:‏ سبحان الله‏!‏ أنت رب مائة ألف دينار وأنا بقال لا أملك مائة فلس وإنما أعيش بكدي وباستفضال الحبة والحبتين‏.‏صاح على بابك حمال والمال لم يحضرك وغاب وكيلك فنقدت عنك درهمين وأربع شعيرات‏.‏فقضيتني بعد ستة أشهر درهمين وثلاث شعيرات‏.‏فقال زبيدة‏:‏ يا مجنون‏!‏ أسلفتني في الصيف فقضيتك في الشتاء‏.‏وثلاث شعيرات شتوية ندية أرزن من أربع شعيرات يابسة صيفية‏.‏وما أشك أن معك فضلاً‏!‏ وحدثني أبو الأصبغ بن ربعي قال‏:‏ دخلت عليه بعد أن ضرب غلمانه بيوم فقلت له‏:‏ ما هذا الضرب المبرح وهذا الخلق السيء هؤلاء غلمان ولهم حرمة وكفاية وتربية‏.‏وإنما هم ولد‏.‏هؤلاء كانوا إلى غير هذا أحوج‏.‏قال‏:‏ إنك لست تدري أنهم أكلوا كل جوارشن كان عندي‏!‏ قال أبو الأصبغ‏:‏ فخرجت إلى رئيس غلمانه فقلت‏:‏ ويلك‏!‏ مالك وللجوارشن وما رغبتك فيه قال‏:‏ جعلت فداك‏!‏ ما أقدر أن أكلمك من الجوع إلا وأنا متكئ‏!‏ الجوارشن‏!‏ ما أصنع به هو نفسه ليس يشبع ولا نحتاج إلى الجوارشن ونحن الذين إنما نسمع بالشبع سماعاً من أفواه الناس‏!‏ ما نصنع بالجوارشن واشتد على غلمانه في تصفية الماء وفي تبريده وتزميله لأصحابه وزواره‏.‏فقال له غازي أبو مجاهد‏:‏ جعلت فداك‏!‏ مر بتزميل الخبز وتكثيره فإن الطعام قبل الشراب‏.‏وقال مرة‏:‏ يا غلام هات خوان النرد وهو يريد تحت النرد فقال له غازي‏:‏ نحن إلى خوان الخبز أحوج‏.‏وسكر زبيدة ليلة فكسا صديقاً له قميصاً‏.‏فلما صار القميص على النديم خاف البدوات وعلم أن ذلك من هفوات السكر‏.‏فمضى من ساعته إلى منزله فجعله بركاناً لامرأته‏.‏فلما أصبح سأل عن القميص وتفقده فقيل له‏:‏ إنك قد كسوته فلاناً‏.‏فبعث إليه ثم أقبل عليه فقال‏:‏ ما علمت أن هبة السكران وشراءه وبيعه وصدقته وطلاقه لا يجوز وبعد فإني أكره ألا يكون لي حمد وأن يوجه الناس هذا مني السكر‏.‏فرده علي حتى أهبه لك صاحياً عن طيب نفس فإني أكره أن يذهب شيء من مالي باطلاً‏.‏فلما رآه قد صمم أقبل عليه فقال‏:‏ يا هناه‏!‏ إن الناس يمزحون ويلعبون ولا يؤاخذون بشيء من ذلك‏.‏فرد القميص عافاك الله‏!‏ قال له الرجل‏:‏ إني والله قد خفت هذا بعينه فلم أضع جنبي إلى الأرض حتى جيبته لامرأتي‏.‏وقد زدت في الكمين وحذفت المقاديم‏.‏فإن أردت بعد هذا كله أن تأخذه فخذه‏.‏فقال‏:‏ نعم آخذه لأنه يصلح لامرأتي كما يصلح لامرأتك‏.‏قال‏:‏ فإنه عند الصباغ‏.‏قال‏:‏ فهاته‏.‏قال‏:‏ ليس أنا أسلمته إليه‏.‏فلما علم أنه قد وقع قال‏:‏ بأبي وأمي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث يقول‏:‏ جمع السر كله في بيت عليه فكان مفتاحه السكر‏.‏قصة ليلى الناعطية‏:‏ وأما ليلى الناعطية صاحبة الغالية من الشيعة فإنها ما زالت ترقع قميصاً لها وتلبسه حتى صار القميص الرقاع وذهب القميص الأول‏.‏ورفت كساءها ولبسته حتى صارت لا تلبس إلا الرفو وذهب جميع الكساء‏.‏وسمعت قول الشاعر‏:‏ البس قميصك ما اهتديت لجيبه فإذا أضلك جيبه فاستبدل فقالت‏:‏ إني إذا الخرقاء‏!‏ أنا والله أحوص الفتق وأرقع الخرق وخرق الخرق‏!‏ ومضيت أنا وأبو إسحاق النظام وعمرو بن نهيوي نريد الحديث في الجبان ولنتناظر في شيء فلما جاوزنا الخندق جلسنا في فناء حائطه‏.‏وله ظل شديد السواد بارد ناعم‏.‏وذلك لثخن الساتر واكتناز الأجزاء ولبعد مسقط الشمس من أصل حائطه‏.‏فطال بنا الحديث فجرينا في ضروب من الكلام‏.‏فما شعرنا إلا والنهار قد انتصف ونحن في يوم قائظ‏.‏فلما صرنا في الرجوع ووجدت مس الشمس وقعها على الرأس أيقنت بالبرسام‏.‏فقلت لأبي إسحاق والوليد إلى جنبي يسمع كلامي‏:‏ الباطنة منا بعيدة وهذا يوم منكر ونحن في ساعة تذيب كل شيء‏.‏والرأي أن نميل إلى منزل الوليد فنقيل فيه ونأكل ما حضر فإنه يوم تخفيف‏.‏فإذا أبردنا تفرقنا وإلا فهو الموت ليس دونه شيء‏.‏قال الوليد رافعاً صوته‏:‏ أما على هذا الوجه الذي أنكرته علينا - رحمك الله هل ها هنا إلا الحاجة والضرورة قال‏:‏ إنك أخرجته مخرج الهزء‏.‏وقلت‏:‏ وكيف أخرجه مخرج الهزء وحياتي في يدك مع معرفتي بك فغضب ونتر يده من أيدينا وفارقنا‏.‏ولا والله ما اعتذر إلينا مما ركبنا به إلى الساعة‏.‏ولم أر من يجعل الأسى حجة في المنع إلا هو وإلا من أبي مازن إلى جبل الغمر‏.‏وكان جبل خرج ليلاً من موضع كان فيه فخاف الطائف ولم يأمن المستقفي فقال‏:‏ لو دققت الباب على أبي مازن فبت عنده في أدنى بيت أو في دهليزه ولم ألزمه من مؤنتي شيئاً‏.‏حتى إذا انصدع عمود الصبح خرجت في أوائل المدلجين‏.‏فدق عليه الباب دق واثق ودق مدل ودق من يخاف أن يدركه الطائف أو يقفوه المستقفي وفي قلبه عز الكفاية والثقة بإسقاط المؤنة‏.‏فلم يشك أبو مازن أنه دق صاحب هدية‏.‏فنزل سريعاً‏.‏فلما فتح الباب وبصر بجبل بصر بملك الموت‏!‏ فلما رآه جبل واجماً لا يحير كلمة قال له‏:‏ إني خفت معرة الطائف وعجلة المستقفي فملت إليك لأبيت عندك‏.‏فتساكر أبو مازن وأراه أن وجومه إنما كان بسبب السكر‏.‏فخلع جوارحه وخبل لسانه وقال‏:‏ سكران والله أنا والله سكران‏!‏ قال له جبل‏:‏ كن كيف شئت‏.‏نحن في أيام الفصل لا شتاء ولا صيف‏.‏ولست أحتاج إلى سطح فأغم عيالك بالحر ولست أحتاج إلى لحاف فأكلفك أن تؤثرني بالدثار‏.‏وأنا كما ترى ثمل من الشراب شبعان من الطعام‏.‏ومن منزل فلان خرجت وهو أخصب الناس دخلاً‏.‏وإنما أريد أن تدعني أغفي في دهليزك إغفاءة واحدة ثم أقوم في أوائل المبكرين‏.‏قال أبو مازن وأرخى عينيه وفكيه ولسانه ثم قال‏:‏ سكران والله‏!‏ أنا سكران‏!‏ لا والله ما أعقل أين أنا‏!‏ والله إن أفهم ما تقول‏!‏ ثم أغلق الباب في وجهه ودخل لا يشك أن عذره قد وضح وأنه قد ألطف النظر حتى وقع على هذه الحيلة‏!‏ وإن وجدتم في هذا الكتاب لحناً أو كلاماً غير معرب ولفظاً معدولاً عن جهته فاعلموا أنا إنما تركنا ذلك لأن الإعراب يبغض هذا الباب ويخرجه من حده‏.‏إلا أن أحكي كلاماً من كلام متعاقلي البخلاء وأشحاء العلماء كسهل بن هارون وأشباهه‏.‏قصة أحمد بن خلف‏:‏ ومن طياب البخلاء أحمد بن خلف اليزيدي‏.‏ترك أبوه في منزله يوم مات ألفي ألف درهم وستمائة ألف درهم وأربعين ومائة ألف دينار‏.‏فاقتسمها هو وأخوه حاتم قبل دفنه‏.‏وأخذ أحمد وحده ألف ألف وثلثمائة ألف درهم وسبعين ألف دينار ذهباً عيناً مثاقيل وازنة جياداً سوى العروض‏.‏فقلت له وقد ورث هذا المال كله‏:‏ ما أبطأ بك الليلة قال لا والله إلا أني تعيشت البارحة في البيت‏!‏ فقلت لأصحابنا‏:‏ لولا أنه بعيد العهد بالأكل في بيته وأن ذلك غريب منه لما احتاج إلى هذا الاستثناء وإلى هذه الشريطة‏.‏وأين يتعشى الناس إلا في منازلهم وإنما يقول الرجل عند مثل هذه المسألة‏:‏ لا والله إلا أن فلاناً حبسني ولا والله إلا أن فلاناً عزم علي‏.‏فأما ما يستثنى ويشترط فهذا ما لا يكون إلا على ما ذكرناه قبل‏.‏وقال لي مبتدئاً مرة عن غير مشورة وعن غير سبب جرى‏:‏ انظر أن تتخذ لعيالك في الشتاء من هذه المثلثة فإنها عظيمة البركة كثيرة النزل‏.‏وهي تنوب عن الغداء‏.‏ولها نفخة تغني عن العشاء‏.‏وكل شيء من الأحساء فهو يغني عن طلب النبيذ وشرب الماء‏.‏ومن تحسى الحار عرق‏.‏والعرق يبيض الجلد ويخرج من الجوف‏.‏وهي تملأ النفس وتمنع من التشهي‏.‏وهي أيضاً تدفئ فتقوم لك في أجوافهم مقام فحم الكانون من خارج‏.‏وحسو طار يغني عن الوقود وعن لبس الحشو‏.‏والوقود يسود كل شيء وييبسه‏.‏وهو سريع في الهضم وصاحبه معرض للحريق ويذهب في ثمنه المال العظيم‏.‏وشر شيء فيه أن من تعوده لم يدفئه شيء سواه‏.‏فعليك يا أبا عثمان بالمثلثة‏!‏ واعلم أنها لا تكون إلا في منازل المشيخة وأصحاب التجربة‏.‏فخذها من حكيم مجرب ومن ناصح مشفق‏.‏وكان لا يفارق منازل إخوانه‏.‏وإخوانه مخاصيب مناويب أصحاب نفح وترف‏.‏وكانوا يتحفونه ويدللونه ويفكهونه ويحكمونه‏.‏ولم يشكوا أنه سيدعوهم مرة وأن يجعلوا بيته نزهة ونشوة‏.‏فلما طال تغافله وطالت مدافعته وعرضوا له بذلك فتغافل صرحوا له‏.‏فلما امتنع قالوا‏:‏ اجعلها دعوة ليس لها أخت‏.‏فلما أكلوا وغسلوا أيديهم أقبل عليهم فقال‏:‏ أسألكم بالله الذي لا شيء أعظم منه أنا الساعة أيسر وأغنى أو قبل أن تأكلوا طعامي قالوا‏:‏ ما نشك أنك حين كنت والطعام في ملكك أغنى وأيسر‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأنا الساعة أقرب إلى الفقر أم تلك الساعة قالوا‏:‏ بل أنت الساعة أقرب إلى الفقر‏.‏قال‏:‏ فمن يلومني على ترك دعوة قوم قربوني من الفقر وباعدوني من الغنى وكلما دعوتهم أكثر كنت من الفقر أقرب ومن الغنى أبعد وفي قياسه هذا أن من رأيه أن يهجر كل من استسقاه شربة ماء أو تناول من حائطه لبنة ومن خليط دابته عوداً‏.‏ومر بأصحاب الجداء وذلك في زمان التوليد‏.‏فأطعمه الزمان في الرخص وتحركت شهوته على قدر إمكانه عنده‏.‏فبعث غلاماً له يقال له ثقف وهو معروف ليشتري له جدياً‏.‏فوقف غير بعيد‏.‏فلم يلبث أن رجع الغلام يحضر وهو يشير بيده ويومئ برأسه‏:‏ أن اذهب ولا تقف‏.‏فلم يبرح‏.‏فلما دنا منه قال‏:‏ ويلك تهزأ بي كأني مطلوب‏!‏ قال‏:‏ هذا أطرفه‏!‏ الجدي بعشرة‏!‏ أنت من ذي البابة مر الآن مرمر‏!‏ فإذا غلامه يرى أن من المنكر أن يشتري جدي بعشرة دراهم‏!‏ والجدي بعشرة إنما ينكر عندنا بالبصرة لكثرة الخير ورخص السعر‏.‏فأما في العساكر فإن أنكر ذلك منكر فإنما ينكره من ولا تقولوا الآن‏:‏ قد والله أساء أبو عثمان إلى صديقه بل تناوله بالسوء حتى بدأ بنفسه‏.‏ومن كانت هذه صفته وهذا مذهبه فغير مأمون على جليسه‏.‏وأي الرجال المهذب هذا والله الشيوع والتبوع والبذاء وقلة الوفاء‏.‏اعلموا أني لم ألتمس بهذه الأحاديث عنه إلا موافقته وطلب رضاه ومحبته‏.‏ولقد خفت أن أكون عند كثير من الناس دسيساً من قبله وكميناً من كمائنه‏.‏وذلك أن أحب الأصحاب إله أبلغهم قولاً في إياس الناس مما قبله وأجودهم حسماً لأسباب الطمع في ماله‏.‏على أني إن أحسنت بجهدي فسيجعل شكري موقوفاً‏.‏وإن جاوز كتابي هذا حدود العراق شكر وإلا أمسك‏.‏لأن شهرته بالقبيح عند نفسه في هذا الإقليم قد أغنته عن التنويه والتنبيه على مذهبه‏.‏وكيف وهو يرى أن سهل بن هارون وإسماعيل بن غزوان كانا من المسرفين وأن الثوري والكندي يستوجبان الحجر‏.‏وبلغني أنه قال‏:‏ لو لم تعرفوا من كرامة الملائكة على الله إلا أنه لم يبتلهم بالنفقة ولا بقول العيال‏:‏ هات لعرفتم حالهم ومنزلتهم‏.‏وحدثني صاحب لي قال‏:‏ دخلت على فلان بن فلان وإذا المائدة موضوعة بعد وإذا القوم قد أكلوا ورفعوا أيديهم‏.‏فمددت يدي لآكل فقال‏:‏ أجهز على الجرحى ولا تتعرض للأصحاء‏!‏ يقول‏:‏ اعرض للدجاجة التي قد نيل منها وللفرخ المنزوع الفخذ‏.‏فأما الصحيح فلا تتعرض له‏.‏وكذلك الرغيف الذي قد نيل منها وللفرخ المنزوع الفخذ‏.‏فأما الصحيح فلا تتعرض له‏.‏وكذلك الرغيف الذي قد نيل منه وأصابه بعض المرق‏.‏وقال لي الرجل‏:‏ أكلنا عنده يوماً وأبوه حاضر وبني له يجيئ ويذهب‏.‏فاختلف مراراً‏.‏كل ذلك يرانا نأكل‏.‏فقال الصبي‏:‏ كم تأكلون لا أطعم الله بطونكم‏!‏ فقال أبوه وهو جد الصبي‏:‏ ابني ورب الكعبة‏!‏ وحدثني صاحب مسلحة باب الكرخ قال‏:‏ قال لي صاحب الحمام‏:‏ ألا أعجبك من صالح بن عفان كان يجئ كل سحر فيدخل الحمام‏.‏فإذا غبت عن إجانة النورة مسح أرفاغه‏.‏ثم يتستر بالمئزر‏.‏ثم يقوم فيغسله في غمار الناس‏.‏ثم يجئ بعد في مثل تلك الساعة فيطلي ساقيه وبعض فخذيه‏.‏ثم يجلس ويتزر بالمئزر‏.‏فإذا وجد غفلة غسله‏.‏ثم يعود في مثل ذلك الوقت فيمسح قطعة أخرى من جسده‏.‏فلا يزال يطلي في كل سحر حتى ذهب مني بطلية‏.‏قال‏:‏ ولقد رأيته وإن في زيق سراويله نورة‏.‏وكان لا يرى الطبخ في القدور الشامية ولا تبريد الماء في الجرار المذارية لأن هذه ترشح وتلك تنشف‏.‏حدثني أبو الجهجاه النوشرواني قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو الأحوص الشاعر قال‏:‏ كنا نفطر عند الباسياني‏.‏فكان يرفع يديه قبلنا ويستلقي على فراشه ويقول‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لَا نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَاء وَلَا شُكُورًا‏}‏‏.‏حديث خالد بن يزيد‏:‏ وهذا خالد بن يزيد مولى المهالبة‏.‏هو خالويه المكدى‏.‏وكان قد بلغ في البخل والتكدية وفي كثرة المال المبالغ التي لم يبلغها أحد‏.‏وكان ينزل في شق بني تميم فلم يعرفوه‏.‏فوقف عليه ذات يوم سال وهو في مجلس من مجالسهم‏.‏فأدخل يده في الكيس ليخرج فلساً وفلوس البصرة كبار‏.‏فغلط بدرهم بغلى‏.‏فلم يفطن حتى وضعه في يد السائل‏.‏فلما فطن استرده وأعطاه الفلس‏.‏فقيل له‏:‏ هذا لا نظنه يحل‏.‏وهو بهد قبيح‏!‏ قال‏:‏ قبيح عند من إني لم أجمع هذا المال بعقولكم فأفرقه بعقولكم‏!‏ ليس هذا من مساكين الدراهم‏.‏هذا من مساكين الفلوس‏!‏ والله ما أعرفه إلا بالفراسة‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وإنك لتعرف المكدين قال‏:‏ وكيف لا أعرفهم‏!‏ لم يبق في الأرض مخطراني ولا مستعرض الأقفية ولا شحاذ ولا كاغاني ولا بانوان ولا قرسي ولا عواء ولا مشعب ولا مزيدي ولا إسطيل إلا وقد كان تحت يدي‏.‏ولقد أكلت الزكوري ثلاثين سنة‏.‏ولم يبق في الأرض كعبي ولا مكد إلا وقد أخذت العرافة عليه‏.‏وإنما أراد بهذا أن يؤيسهم من ماله حين عرف حرصهم وجشعهم وسوء جوارهم‏.‏وكان قاصاً متكلماً بليغاً داهياً‏.‏وكان أبو سليمان الأعور وأبو سعيد المدائني القاصان من غلمانه‏.‏وهو الذي قال لابنه عند موته‏:‏ إني قد تركت لك ما تأكله إن حفظته وما لا تأكله إن ضيعته‏.‏ولما ورثتك من العرف الصالح وأشهدتك من صواب التدبير وعودتك من عيش المقتصدين خير لك معين من هذا المال‏.‏وقد دفعت إليك آلة لحفظ المال عليك بكل حيلة‏.‏ثم إن لم يكن لك معين من نفسك ما انتفعت بشيء من ذلك‏.‏بل يعود ذلك النهي كله إغراء لك وذلك المنع تهجينا لطاعتك‏.‏قد بلغت في البر منقطع التراب وفي البحر أقصى مبلغ السفن‏.‏فلا عليك ألا ترى ذا القرنين‏.‏ودع عنك مذاهب ابن شرية فإنه لا يعرف إلا ظاهر الخبر‏.‏ولو رآني تميم الداري لأخذ عني صفة الروم‏.‏ولا أنا أهدى من القطا ومن دعيميص ومن رافع المخش‏.‏إني قد بت بالقفز مع الغول وتزوجت السعلاة وجاوبت الهاتف ورغت عن الجن إلى الجن واصطدت الشق وجاوبت النسناس وصحبني الرئي‏.‏وعرفت خدع الكاهن وتدسيس العراف وإلام يذهب الخطاط والعياف وما يقول أصحاب الأكتاف‏.‏وعرفت التنجيم والزجر والطرق والفكر‏.‏إن هذا المال لم أجمعه من القصص والتكدية ومن احتيال النهار ومكابدة الليل‏.‏ولا يجمع مثله أبداً إلا من معاناة ركوب البحر ومن عمل السلطان أو من كيمياء الذهب والفضة‏.‏قد عرفت الرأس حق معرفته وفهمت كسر الإكسير على حقيقته‏.‏ولولا علمي بضيق صدرك ولولا أن أكون سبباً لتلف نفسك لعلمتك الساعة الشيء الذي بلغ بقارون وبه تبنكت خاتون‏.‏والله ما يتسع صدرك عندي لسر صديق فكيف ما لا يحتمله عزم ولا يتسع له صدر وحرز سر الحديث وحبس كنوز الجواهر أهون من خزن العلم‏.‏ولو كنت عندي مأموناً على نفسك لأجريت الأرواح في الأجساد وأنت تبصر ما كنت لا تفهمه بالوصف ولا تحقه بالذكر‏.‏ولكني سألقي عليك علم الإدراك وسبك الرخام وصنعة الفسيفساء وأسرار السيوف القلعية وعقاقير السيوف اليمانية وعمل الفرعوني وصنعة التلطيف على وجهه إن أقامني الله من صرعتي هذه‏.‏ولست أرضاك وإن كنت فوق البنين ولا أثق بك وإن كنت لاحقاً بالآباء لأني لم أبالغ في محبتك‏.‏ني قد لابست السلاطين والمساكين وخدمت الخلفاء والمكدين وخالطت النساك والفتاك وعمرت السجون كما عمرت مجالس الذكر وحلبت الدهر أشطره وصادفت دهراً كثير الأعاجيب‏.‏فلولا أني دخلت من كل باب وجريت مع كل ريح وعرفت السراء والضراء حتى مثلت لي التجارب عواقب الأمور وقربتني من غوامض التدبير لما أمكنني جمع ما أخلفه لك ولا حفظ ما حبسته عليك‏.‏ولم أحمد نفسي على جمعه كما حمدتها على حفظه لأن بعض هذا المال لم أنله بالحزم والكيس‏.‏قد حفظته عليك من فتنة الأبناء ومن فتنة النساء ومن فتنة الثناء ومن فتنة الرياء ومن أيدي الوكلاء فإنهم الداء العياء‏.‏ولست أوصيك بحفظه لفضل حبي لك ولكن لفضل بغضي للقاضي‏:‏ إن الله - جل ذكره - لم يسلط القضاة على أموال الأولاد إلا عقوبة للأولاد لأن أباه إن كان غنياً قادراً أحب أن يريه غناه وقدرته وإن كان فقيراً عاجزاً أحب أن يستريح من شينه ومن حمل مؤنته‏.‏وإن كان فلا هم شكروا من جمع لهم وكفاهم ووقاهم وغرسهم ولا هم صبروا على من أوجب الله حقه عليهم‏.‏والحق لا يوصف عاجله بالحلاوة كما لا يوصف عاجل الباطل بالمرارة‏.‏فإن كنت فالقاضي لك‏.‏وإن لم تكن منهم فالله لك‏.‏فإن سلكت سبيلي صار مال غيرك وديعةً عندك وصرت الحافظ على غيرك‏.‏وإن خالفت سبيلي صار مالك وديعةً عند غيرك وصار غيرك الحافظ‏.‏وإنك يوم تطمع أن تضيع مالك ويحفظه غيرك لجشع الطمع مخذول الأمل‏.‏احتال الآباء في حبس الأموال على أولادهم بالوقف فاحتالت القضاة على أولادهم بالإستحجار‏.‏ما أسرعهم إلى إطلاق الحجر وإلى إيناس الرشد إذا أرادوا الشراء منهم‏!‏ وأبطأهم عنهم إذا أرادوا أن تكون أموالهم جائزة لصنائعهم‏!‏ يا بن الخبيثة‏!‏ إنك وإن كنت فوق أبناء هذا الزمان فإن الكفاية قد مسختك ومعرفتك بكثرة ما أخلف قد أفسدتك‏.‏وزاد في ذلك أن كنت بكرى وعجزة أمك‏.‏أنا لو ذهب مالي لجلست قاصاً أو طفت في الآفاق - كما كنت - مكدياً‏:‏ اللحية وافرة بيضاء والحلق جهير طل والسمت حسن والقبول على واقع‏!‏ إن سألت عيني الدمع أجابت‏.‏والقليل من رحمة الناس خير من المال الكثير‏.‏وصرت محتالاً بالنهار واستعملت صناعة سل عني صعاليك الجبل وزواقيل الشام وزط الآجام ورؤس الأكراد ومردة الأعراب وفتاك نهر بط ولصوص القفص‏!‏ وسل عني القيقانية والقطرية‏.‏وسل عني المتشبهة وذباجي الجزيرة‏:‏ كيف بطشي ساعة البطش وكيف حيلتي ساعة الحيلة وكيف أنا عند الجولة وكيف ثبات جناني عند رؤية الطليعة وكيف يقظتي إذا كنت ربيئة وكيف كلامي عند السلطان إذا أخذت وكيف صبري إذا جلدت وكيف قلة ضجري إذا حبست وكيف رسفاني‏.‏في القيد إذا أثقلت‏!‏ فكم من ديماس قد نقبته وكم من مطبق قد أفضيته وكم من سجن قد كابدته‏.‏وأنت غلام لسانك فوق عقلك وذكاؤك فوق حزمك‏.‏لم تعجمك الضراء ولم تزل في السراء‏.‏والمال واسع وذرعك ضيق‏.‏وليس شيء أخوف عليك عندي من حسن الظن بالناس فإنهم شمالك على يمينك وسمعك على بصرك‏.‏وخف عباد الله على حسب ما ترجو الله فأول ما وقع في روعي أن مالي محفوظ علي وأن النماء لازم لي وأن الله سيحفظ عقبي من بعدي‏.‏إني لما غلبتني يوماً شهوتي وأخرجت يوماً درهماً لقضاء وطري ووقعت عني على سكت وعلى اسم الله المكتوب عليه قلت في نفسي‏:‏ إني إذاً لمن الخاسرين الضالين‏:‏ لئن أنا أخرجت من يدي ومن بيتي شيئاً عليه لا إله إلا الله أخذت بدله شيئاً ليس عليه شيء‏!‏ والله إن المؤمن لينزع خاتمه للأمر يريده وعليه حسبي الله أو توكلت على الله فيظن أنه قد خرج من كنف الله - جل ذكره - حتى يرد الخاتم في موضعه‏!‏ وإنما هو خاتم واحد‏.‏وأنا أريد أن أخرج في كل يوم درهماً عليه الإسلام كما هو‏!‏ إن هذا لعظيم‏!‏‏.‏ومات من ساعته‏.‏وكفنه ابنه ببعض خلقانه وغسله بماء البئر ودفنه من غير أن يصرخ له أو يلحد له ورجع‏.‏فلما صار في المنزل نظر إلى جرة خضراء معلقة‏.‏قال‏:‏ أي شيء في هذه الجرة قالوا‏:‏ ليس اليوم فيها شيء‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأي شيء فيها قبل اليوم قالوا‏:‏ سمن‏.‏قال‏:‏ وما كان يصنه به قالوا‏:‏ كنا في الشتاء نلقي له في البرمة شيئاً من دقيق نعمله له فكان ربما برقه بشيء من سمن‏.‏قال‏:‏ تقولون ولا تفعلون‏!‏ السمن أخو العسل‏.‏وهل أفسد الناس أموالهم إلا في السمن والعسل والله إني لولا أن للجرة ثمناً لما كسرتها إلا على قبره‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ فخرج فوق أبيه وما كنا نظن أن فوقه مزيداً‏!‏ المخطراني الذي يأتيك في زي ناسك ويريك أن بابك قد قور لسانه من أصله لأنه كان مؤذناً هناك‏.‏ثم يفتح فاه كما يصنع من تثاءب فلا ترى له لساناً البتة‏!‏ ولسانه في الحقيقة كلسان الثور‏!‏ وأنا أحد من خدع بذلك‏.‏ولابد للمخطراني أن يكون معه واحد يعبر عنه أو لوح أو والكاغاني الذي يتجنن ويتصارع ويزبد حتى لا يشك أنه مجنون لا دواء له لشدة ما ينزل بنفسه وحتى يتعجب من بقاء مثله على مثل علته‏.‏والبانوان الذي يقف على الباب ويسل الغلق ويقول‏:‏ بانوا‏!‏ وتفسير ذلك بالعربية‏:‏ يا مولاي‏!‏ والقرسي الذي يعصب ساقه وذراعه عصباً شديداً ويبيت على ذلك ليلة‏.‏فإذا تورم واختنق الدم مسحه بشيء من صابون ودم الأخوين وقطر عليه شيئاً من سمن وأطبق عليه خرقة وكشف بعضه‏.‏فلا يشك من رآه أن به الإكلة أو بلية شبه الإكلة‏.‏والمشعب الذي يحتال للصبي حين يولد‏:‏ بأن يعميه أو يجعله أعسم أو أعضد ليسأل الناس به أهله‏.‏وربما جاءت به أمه وأبوه ليتولى ذلك منه بالغرم الثقيل‏.‏لأنه يصير حينئذ عقدة وغلة‏:‏ فإما أن يكتسبا به وإما أن يكرياه بكراء معلوم‏.‏وربما أكروا أولادهم ممن يمضي إلى إفريقية فيسأل بهم الطريق أجمع بالمال العظيم‏.‏فإن كان ثقة مليئاً وإلا أقام بالأولاد والأجرة كفيلاً‏.‏والعواء الذي يسأل بين المغرب والعشاء‏.‏وربما طرب إن كان له صوت حسن وحلق شجي‏.‏والإسطيل هو المتعامي‏:‏ إن شاء أراك أنه منخسف العينين وإن شاء أراك أن بهما ماء وإن شاء أراك أنه لا يبصر للخسف ولريح السبل‏.‏والمزيدي الذي يعارضك وهو ذو هيئة وفي ثياب صالحة‏.‏وكأنه قد هاب من الحياء والمعدس الذي يقف على الميت يسأل في كفنه ويقف في طريق مكة على الحمار الميت والبعير الميت يدعى أنه كان له ويزعم أنه قد أحصر وقد تعلم لغة الخراسانية واليمانية والإفريقية وتعرف تلك المدن والسكك والرجال‏.‏وهو متى شاء كان من إفريقية ومتى شاء كان من أهل فرغانة ومتى شاء كان من أي مخاليف اليمن شاء‏!‏ والمكدى صاحب الكداء‏.‏والكعبي أضيف إلى أبي كعب الموصلي وكان عريفهم بعد خالويه سنة على ماء‏.‏والزكوري هو خبز الصدقة كان على سجني أو على سائل‏.‏هذا تفسير ما ذكر خالويه فقط‏.‏وهم أضعاف ما ذكرنا في العدد‏.‏ولم يكن يجوز أن نتكلف شيئاً ليس من الكتاب في شيء‏.‏رفع يحيى بن عبد الله بن خالد بن أمية بن عبد الله بن خالد بن أسيد رغيفاً من خوانه بيده ثم رطله والقوم يأكلون‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ يزعمون أن خبزي صغار‏.‏أي ابن‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏يأكل من هذا الخبز رغيفين وكنت أنا وأبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن سيار النظام وقطرب النحوي وأبو الفتح مؤدب منصور ابن زياد على خوان فلان بن فلان‏.‏والخوان من جزعة‏.‏والغضار صيني ملمع أو خلنجية كيماكية‏.‏والألوان طيبة شهية وغذية قدية‏.‏وكل رغيف في بياض الفضة كأنه البدر وكأنه مرآة مجلوة‏.‏ولكنه على قدر عدد الرءوس‏.‏فأكل كل إنسان رغيفه إلا كسرة‏.‏ولم يشبعوا فيرفعوا أيديهم‏.‏ولم يغدوا بشيء فيتموا أكلهم‏.‏والأيدي معلقة‏.‏وإنما هم في تنقير وتنتيف‏!‏ فلما طال ذلك عليهم أقبل الرجل على أبي الفتح وتحت القصعة رقاقة فقال‏:‏ يا أبا الفتح خذ ذلك الرغيف فقطعه وقسمه على أصحابنا‏.‏فتغافل أبو الفتح‏.‏فلما أعاد عليه القول الرابعة قال‏:‏ مالك - ويلك‏!‏ - لا تقطعه بينهم قطع الله أوصالك‏!‏ قال‏:‏ يبتلي على يدي غيري أصلحك الله‏!‏ فخجلناه مرة وضحكنا مرة وما ضحكنا صاحبنا ولا خجل‏.‏وزرته أنا والمكي‏.‏وكنت أنا على حمار مكار والمكي على حمار مستعار‏.‏فصار الحمار إلى أسوأ من حال المذود‏!‏ فكلم المكي غلمانه فقال‏:‏ لا أريد منكم التبن فما فوقه‏.‏اسقوه ماء فقط‏.‏فسقوه ماء بئر فلم يشربه الحمار وقد مات عطشاً‏.‏فأقبل المكي عليه فقال‏:‏ أصلحك الله‏!‏ إنهم يسقون حماري ماء بئر ومنزل صاحب الحمار على شارع دجلة فهو لا يعرف إلا العذب‏.‏قال‏:‏ فامزجوه له يا غلام‏!‏ فمزجوه فلم يشربه‏.‏فأعاد المسألة فأمكنه من أذن من لا يسمع إلا ما يشتهي‏.‏وقال لي مرة‏:‏ يا أخي إن ناساً من الناس يغمسون اللقمة إلى أصبارها في المري‏.‏فأقول‏:‏ هؤلاء قوم يحبون الملوحة ولا يحبون الحامض‏!‏ فما ألبث أن أرى أحدهم يأخذ حرف الجردقة فيغمسها في الخل الحاذق ويغرقها فيه‏!‏ وربما رأيت أحدهم يمسكها في الخل بعد التغريق ساعة فأقول‏:‏ هؤلاء قوم يجمعون حب الحموضة إلى حب الملوحة‏.‏ثم لا ألبث أنة أراهم يصنعون مثل ذلك بالخردل والخردل لا يرام‏!‏ قل لي‏:‏ أي شيء طبائع هؤلاء وأي ضرب هم وما دواؤهم وأي شيء علاجهم فلما رأيت مذهبه وحمقه وغلبة البخل عليه وقهره له قلت‏:‏ ما لهم عندي علاج هو أنجع فيهم من أن يمنعوا الصباغ كله‏!‏ لا والله إن هو غيره‏!‏ وصديق كنا قد ابتلينا بمؤاكلته‏.‏وقد كان ظن أنا قد عرفناه بالبخل على الطعام‏.‏وهجس ذلك في نفسه وتوهم أنا قد تذاكرناه أمره‏.‏فكان يتزيد في تكثير الطعام وفي إظهار الحرص على أن يؤكل‏.‏حتى قال‏:‏ من رفع يده قبل القوم غرمناه ديناراً‏.‏فترى بغضه إن غرمناه ديناراً‏.‏وظاهر لا ئمته محتمل في رضا قلبه وما يرجو من نفع ذلك له‏.‏ولقد خبرني خباز لبعض أصحابنا أنه جلده على إنضاج الخبز وأنه قال له‏:‏ أنضج خبزي الذي يوضع بين يدي واجعل خبز من يأكل معي على مقدار بين المقدارين‏.‏وأما خبز العيال والضيف فلا تقربنه من النار إلا بقدر ما يصير العجين رغيفاً وبقدر ما يتماسك فقط‏!‏ فكلفه العويص‏.‏فلما أعجزه ذلك جلده حد الزاني الحر‏!‏ فحدثت بهذا الحديث عبد الله العروضي فقال‏:‏ ألم تعرف شأن الجدي ضرب الشواء ثمانين سوطاً لمكان الإنضاج‏!‏ وذلك أنه قال له‏:‏ ضع الجدي في التنور حين تضع الخوان حتى أستبطئك أنا في إنضاجه‏.‏وتقول أنت‏:‏ بقي قليل‏!‏ ثم تجيئنا به وكأني قد أعجلتك‏!‏ فإذا وضع بين أيديهم غير منضج احتسبت عليهم بإحضار الجدي‏.‏فإذا لم يأكلوه أعدته إلى التنور ثم أحضرتناه الغد بارداً‏.‏فيقوم الجدي الواحد مقام جديين‏!‏ فجاء به الشواء يوماً نضيجاً فعمل فيه القوم‏.‏فجلده ثمانين جلدة جلد القاذف الحر‏!‏ وحدثني أحمد بن المثنى عن صديق لي وله ضخم البدن كثير العلم فاشي الغلة عظيم الولايات أنه إذا دعا على مائدته بفضل دجاجة أو بفضل رقاق أو غير ذلك رد الخادم مع الخباز إلى القهرمان حتى يصك له بذلك إلى صاحب المطبخ‏!‏ ولقد رأيته مرة وقد تناول دجاجة فشقها نصفين فألقى نصفها إلى الذي عن يمينه ونصفها إلى الذي عن شماله‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ يا غلام‏!‏ جئني بواحدة رخصة فإن هذه كانت عضلة جداً‏.‏فحسبت أن أقل ما عند الرجلين ألا يعودا إلى مائدته أبداً‏.‏فوجدتهما قد فخرا علي بما وكانوا ربما خصوه فوضعوه بين يديه الدراجة السمينة والدجاجة الرخصة‏.‏فانطفأت الشمعة في ليلة من تلك الليالي‏.‏فأغار على الأسواري على بعض ما بين يديه واغتنم الظلمة‏.‏وعمل على أن الليل أخفى للويل‏!‏ ففطن له وما هو بالفطن إلا في هذا الباب‏.‏وقال‏:‏ كذلك الملوك كانت لا تأكل مع السوقة‏!‏ وحثني أحمد بن المثنى أنهم كانوا يعمدون إلى الجرادق التي ترفع عن مائدته‏:‏ فما كان منها ملطخاً دلك دلكاً شديداً وما كان منها قد ذهب جانب منه قطع بسكين من ترابيع الرغيف مثل ذلك لئلا يشك من رآه أنهم قد تعمدوا ذلك‏.‏وما كان من الأنصاف والأرباع جعل بعضه للثريد وقطع بعضه كالأصابع وجعل مع بعض القلايا‏.‏ولقد رأيت رجلاً ضخماً فخم اللفظ فخم المعاني تربية في ظل ملك مع علوهم ولسان عضب ومعرفة بالغامض من العيوب والدقيق من المحاسن مع شدة تسرع إلى أعراض الناس وضيق صدر بما تعرف من عيوبهم‏.‏وإن ثريدته لبلقاء إلا أن بياضها ناصع ولونها الآخر أصهب‏!‏ ما رأيت ذلك مرة ولا مرتين‏.‏وكنت قد هممت قبل ذلك لأن أعاتبه على الشيء يستأثر به ويختص به وأن أحتمل ثقل تلك النصيحة وبشاعتها في حظه وفي النظر له‏.‏ورأيت أن ذلك لا يكون إلا من حاق الإخلاص ومن فرط الإخاء من الإخوان‏.‏فلما رأيت البلقة هان علي التحجيل والغرة‏.‏ورأيت أن ترك الكلام أفضل وأن الموعظة لغو‏.‏وقد زعم أبو الحسن المدائني أن ثريدة مالك بن المنذر كانت بلقاء‏.‏ولعل ذلك أن يكون باطلاً‏.‏وأما أنا فقد رأيت بعيني من هذا الرجل ما لا أخبرك به وهو شيء لم أره إلا فيه ولا سمعت به في غيره‏.‏ولسنا من تسمية الأصحاب المتهتكين ولا غيرهم من المستورين في شيء‏.‏أما الصاحب فإنا لا نسميه لحرمته وواجب حقه‏.‏والآخر لا نسميه ليستر الله عليه ولما يجب لمن كان في مثل حاله‏.‏وإنما نسمي من خرج من هاتين الحالتين‏.‏ولربما سمينا الصاحب إذا كان ممن يمازج بهذا ورأيناه يتظرف ويحمل ذلك الظرف سلماً إلى منع شينه‏.‏قصة أبي جعفر‏:‏ ولم أر مثل أبي جعفر الطرسوسي‏:‏ زار قوماً فأكرموه وطيبوه وجعلوا في شاربه وسبلته غالية‏.‏فحكته شفته العليا فأدخل إصبعه فحكها من باطن الشفة مخافة أن تأخذ إصبعه من الغالية شيئاً إذا حكها من فوق‏!‏ وهذا وشبهه إنما يطيب جداً إذا رأيت الحكاية بعينك لأن الكتاب لا يصور لك كل شيء ولا يأتي لك على كنهه وعلى حدوده وحقائقه‏.‏قصة الحزامي‏:‏ وأما أبو محمد الحزامي عبد الله بن كاسب كاتب مويس وكاتب داود بن أبي داود فإنه كان أبخل من برأ الله وأطيب من برأ الله‏.‏وكان له في البخل كلام‏.‏وهو أحد من ينصره ويفضله ويحتج له ويدعو إليه‏.‏وإنه رآني مرة في تشرين الأول وقد بكر البرد شيئاً‏.‏فلبست كساء لي قومسياً خفيفاً قد نيل منه‏.‏فقال لي‏:‏ ما أقبح السرف بالعاقل وأسمج الجهل بالحكيم‏!‏ ما ضننت أن إهمال النفس وسوء السياسة بلغ بك ما أرى‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ وأي شيء أنكرت منا مذ اليوم وما كان هذا قولك فينا بالأمس‏.‏فقال‏:‏ لبسك هذا الكساء قبل أوانه‏.‏قلت‏:‏ قد حدث من البرد بمقداره‏.‏ولو كان هذا البرد الحادث في تموز وآب لكان إباناً لهذا الكساء‏.‏قال‏:‏ إن كان ذلك كذلك فاجعل بدل هذه المبطنة جبة محشوة فإنها تقوم هذا المقام وتكون قد خرجت من الخطأ‏.‏فأما لبس الصوف اليوم فهو اليوم غير جائز‏.‏قلت‏:‏ ولم قال‏:‏ لأن غبار آخر الصيف يتداخله ويسكن في خلله‏.‏فإذا أمطر الناس وندى الهواء وابتل كل شيء ابتل ذلك الغبار‏.‏وإنما الغبار تراب إلا أنه لباب التراب‏.‏وهو مالح ويتقبض عند ذلك عليه الكساء ويتكرش لأنه صوف فينضم أجزاؤه عليه فيأكله أكل القادح ويعمل فيه عمل السوس‏.‏ولهو أسرع فيه من الأرضة في الجذوع النجرانية‏!‏ ولكن أخر لبسه حتى إذا أمطر الناس وسكن الغبار وتلبد التراب وحط المطر ما كان في الهواء من الغبار وغسله وصفاه فالبسه حينئذ على بركة الله‏!‏ وكان يقع إلى عياله بالكوفة كل سنة مرة فيشتري لهم من الحب مقدار طبيخهم وقوت سنتهم‏.‏فإذا نظر إلى حب هذا وإلى حب هذا وقام على سعر اكتال من كل واحد منها كيلة معلومة ثم وزنها بالميزان واشترى أثقلها وزناً‏.‏وكان لا يختار على البلدي والموصلي شيئاً إلا أن يتقارب السعر‏.‏وكان على كل حال يفر من الميساني إلا أن يضطر إليه ويقول‏:‏ هو ناعم ضعيف ونار المعدة شيطان‏!‏ فإنما ينبغي لنا أن نطعم الحجر وما أشبه الحجر‏!‏ وقلت له مرة‏:‏ أعلمت أن خبز البلدي ينبت عليه شيء شبيه بالطين والتراب والغبار المتراكم قال‏:‏ حبذا ذلك من خبز‏!‏ وليته قد أشبه الأرض بأكثر من هذا المقدار‏!‏ وكان إذا كان جديد القميص ومغسوله ثم أتوه بكل بخور في الأرض لم يتبخر مخافة أن يسود دخان العود بياض قميصه‏.‏فإن اتسخ فأتى بالبخور لم يرض بالتبخر واستقصاء ما في العود من القتار حتى يدعو بدهن فيمسح به صدره وبطنه وداخلة إزاره‏.‏ثم يتبخر ليكون أعلق للبخور‏!‏ وكان يقول‏:‏ حبذا الشتاء فإنه يحفظ عليك رائحة البخور ولا يحمض فيه النبيذ إن ترك مفتوحاً ولا يفسد فيه مرق إن بقي أياماً‏.‏وكان لا يتبخر إلا في منازل أصحابه‏.‏فإذا كان في الصيف دعا بثيابه فلبسها على قميصه لكيلا يضيع من البخور شيء‏.‏وقال مرة‏:‏ إن للشيب سهكة‏.‏وبياض الشعر هو موته وسواده حياته‏:‏ ألا ترى أن موضع دبرة الحمار الأسود لا ينبت إلا أبيض‏!‏ والناس لا يرضون منا في هذا العسكر إلا بالعناق واللثام والطيب غال وعادته رديئة‏!‏ وينبغي لمن كان أيضاً عنده أن يحرسه ويحفظه من عياله‏.‏وإن العطار ليختمه على أخص غلمانه به‏.‏فلست أرى شيئاً هو خير من اتخاذ مشط صندل فإن ريحه طيبة‏.‏والشعر سريع القبول منه‏!‏ وأقل ما يصنع أن ينفي سهك الشيب‏.‏فصرنا في حال لنا ولا علينا‏.‏واستلف منه على الأسواري مائة درهم‏.‏فجاءني وهو حزين منكسر‏.‏فقلت له‏:‏ إنما يحزن من لا يجد بداً من إسلاف الصديق مخافة ألا يرجع إليه ماله ولا يعد ذلك هبة منه أو رجل يخاف الشكية فهو إن لم يسلف كرماً أسلف خوفاً‏.‏وهذا باب الشهرة فيه قرة عينك‏.‏وأنا واثق باعتزامك وتصميمك وبقلة المبالاة بتخيل الناس لك‏.‏فما وجه انكسارك واغتمامك قال‏:‏ اللهم غفراً‏!‏ ليس ذاك بي‏.‏إنما في أني قد كنت أظن أن أطماع الناس قد صارت بمعزل عني وآيسة مني وأني قد أحكمت هذا الباب وأتقنته وأودعت قلوبهم اليأس وقطعت أسباب الخواطر‏.‏فأراني واحداً منهم‏!‏ إن من أسباب إفلاس المرء طمع الناس فيه لأنهم إذا طمعوا فيه احتالوا له الحيل ونصبوا له الشرك‏.‏وإذا يئسوا منه فقد أمن‏.‏وهذا المذهب من على استضعاف شديد‏.‏وما أشك أني عنده غمر وأني كبعض من يأكل ماله وهو مع هذا خليط وعشير‏.‏وإذا كان مثله لم يعرفني ولم يتقرر عنده مذهبي فما ظنك بالجيران بل ما ظنك بالمعارف أراني أنفخ في غير فحم وأقدح بزند مصلد‏!‏ ما أخوفني أن أكون قد قصد إلي بقول‏!‏ ما أخوفني أن يكون الله في سمائه قد قصد إلى أن يفقرني‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ويقولون‏:‏ ثوبك على صاحبك أحسن منه عليك‏!‏ فما يقولون إن كان أقصر مني أليس يتخيل في قميصي وإن كان طويلاً جداً وأنا قصير جداً فلبسه أليس يصير آية للسابلين فمن أسوأ أثراً على صديقه ممن جعله ضحكة للناس ما ينبغي لي أن أكسوه حتى أعلم أنه فيه مثلي‏.‏ومتى يتفق هذا وإلى ذلك محيى وممات‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ أشتهي اللحم الذي قد تهرأ وأشتهي أيضاً الذي فيه بعض الصلابة‏.‏وقلت له مرة‏:‏ ما أشبهك بالذي قال‏:‏ أشتهي لحم دجاجتين‏.‏قال‏:‏ وما تصنع بذلك القائل هو ذا أنا أشتهي لحم دجاجتين واحدة خلاسية مسمنة وأخرى خوامزكه رخصة‏.‏وقلت له مرة‏:‏ قد رضيت بأن يقال‏:‏ عبد الله بخيل قال‏:‏ لا أعدمني الله هذا الاسم‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ وكيف قال‏:‏ لا يقال‏:‏ فلان بخيل إلا وهو ذو مال‏.‏فسلم إلى المال وادعني بأي اسم شئت‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ ولا يقال أيضاً‏:‏ فلا سخي إلا وهو ذو مال‏.‏فقد جمع هذا الاسم الحمد والمال واسم البخل يجمع المال والذم‏.‏فقد أخذت أخسهما وأوضعهما‏.‏قال‏:‏ وبينهما فرق‏.‏قلت‏:‏ فهاته‏.‏قال‏:‏ في قولهم‏:‏ بخيل تثبيت لإقامة المال في ملكه‏.‏وفي قولهم‏:‏ سخي إخبار عن خروج المال من ملكه‏.‏واسم البخيل اسم فيه حفظ وذم واسم السخي اسم فيه تضييع وحمد‏.‏والمال زاهر نافع مكرم لأهله معز‏.‏والحمد ريح وسخرية واستماعك له ضعف وفسولة‏.‏وما أقل غناء الحمد والله عنه إذا جاع وكنا عند داود بن أبي داود بواسط أيام ولايته كسكر‏!‏ فأتته من البصرة هدايا فيها زقاق دبس‏.‏فقسمها بيننا‏.‏فكل ما أخذ منها الحزامى أعطى غيره‏.‏فأنكرت ذلك من مذهبه ولم أعرف جهة تدبيره‏.‏فقلت للمكي‏:‏ قد علمت أن الحزامى إنما يجزع من الإعطاء وهو عدو‏.‏فأما الأخذ فهو ضالته وأمنيته‏!‏ وإنه لو أعطى أفاعى سجستان وثعابين مصر وحيات الأهواز لأخذها إذا كان اسم الأخذ واقعاً عليها‏!‏ فعساه أراد التفضيل في القسمة‏.‏قال‏:‏ أنا كاتبه وصداقتي أقدم‏.‏وما ذلك به‏.‏هاهنا أمرا ما نقع عليه‏.‏فلم يلبث أن دخل علينا‏.‏فسألته عن ذلك‏.‏فتعصر قليلاً‏.‏ثم باح بسره‏.‏قال‏:‏ وضيعته أضعاف ربحه‏.‏وأخذه عندي من أسباب الإدبار‏.‏قلت‏:‏ أول وضائعه احتمال السكر‏.‏قال‏:‏ هذا لم يخطر لي قط على بال‏.‏قلت‏:‏ فهات إذا ما عندك‏.‏قال‏:‏ أول ذلك كراء الحمال‏.‏ثم هو على خطر حتى يصير إلى المنزل‏.‏فإذا صار إلى المنزل صار سبباً لطلب العصيدة والأرز والبستندود‏.‏فإن بعته فراراً من هذا صيرتموني شهرة وتركتموني عنده آية‏.‏وإن أنا حبسته ذهب في العصائد وأشباه العصائد‏.‏وجذب ذلك شراء السمن ثم جذب السمن غيره وصار هذا الدبس أضر علينا من العيال‏.‏وإن أنا جعلته نبيذاً احتجت إلى كراء القدور وإلى شراء الحب وإلى شراء الماء وإلى كراء من يوقد تحته وإلى التفرغ له‏.‏فإن وليت ذلك الخادم اسود ثوبها وغرمنا ثمن الأشنان والصابون وازدادت في الطمع على قدر الزيادة في العمل‏.‏فإن فسد ذهبت النفقة باطلاً ولم نستخلف منها عوضاً بوجه من جميع الوجوه‏.‏لأن خل الداذي يخضب اللحم ويغير الطعم ويسود المرق ولا يصلح إلا للاصطباغ‏.‏وهذا إذا استحال خلاً‏.‏وأكثر ذلك أن يحول عن النبيذ ولا يصير إلى الخل‏.‏وإن سليم - وأعوذ بالله‏!‏ - وجاد وصفا لم نجد بداً من شربه ولم تطب أنفسنا بتركه‏.‏فإن قعدت في البيت أشرب منه لم يمكن إلا بترك سلاف الفارسي المعسل والدجاج المسمن وجداء كسكر وفاكهة الجبل والنقل الهش والريحان الغض عند من لا يغيض ماله ولا تنقطع مادته وعند من لا أبالي على أي قطرية سقط مع فوت الحديث المؤنس والسماع الحسن‏.‏وعلى أني إن جلست في البيت أشربه لم يكن لي بد من واحد‏.‏وذلك الواحد لابد له من دريهم لحم ومن طسوج نقل وقيراط ريحان ومن أبزار للقدر ومن حطب للوقود‏.‏وهذا كله غرم‏.‏وهو بعد هذا شؤم وحرفة وخروج من العادة الحسنة‏.‏فإن كان ذلك النديم غير موافق فأهل الحبس أحسن حالاً مني‏.‏وإن كان - وأعوذ بالله‏!‏ - موافقاً فقد فتح الله على مالي باباً من التلف لأنه حينئذ يسير في مالي كسيري في مال من هو وإذا علم الصديق أن عندي داذياً أو نبيذاً دق الباب دق المدل‏.‏فإن حجبناه فبلاء وإن أدخلناه فشقاء‏.‏وإن بدا لي في استحسان حديث الناس كما يستحسن مني من أكون عنده فقد شاركت المسرفين وفارقت إخواني من المصلحين وصرت من ألوان الشياطين‏.‏فإذا صرت كذلك فقد ذهب كسبي من مال غيري وصار غيري يكتسب مني‏.‏وأنا لو ابتليت بأحدهما لم أقم له فكيف إذا ابتليت بأن أعطي ولا آخذ‏!‏ أعوذ بالله من الخذلان بعد العصمة ومن الحور بعد الكور‏!‏ لو كان هذا في الحداثة كان أهون‏.‏هذا الدوشاب دسيس من الحرفة وكيد من الشيطان وخدعة من الحسود‏!‏ وهو الحلاوة التي تعقب المرارة‏!‏ ما أخوفني أن يكون أبو سليمان قد مل منادمتي فهو يحتال لي الحيل‏!‏ وكنا مرة في موضع حشمة وفي جماعة كثيرة والقوم سكوت والمجلس كبير وهو بعيد المكان مني‏.‏وأقبل على المكي وقال والقوم يسمعون فقال‏:‏ يا أبا عثمان من أبخل أصحابنا قلت‏:‏ أبو الهذيل‏.‏قال‏:‏ ثم من قلت‏:‏ صاحب لنا لا أسميه‏.‏قال الحزامي من بعيد‏:‏ إنما يعنيني‏!‏ ثم قال‏:‏ حسدتم للمقتصدين تدبيرهم ونماء أموالهم ودوام نعمتهم‏.‏فالتمستم تهجينهم بهذا اللقب وأدخلتم المكر عليهم بهذا النبز‏.‏تظلمون المتلف لماله باسم الجود إدارة له عن شينه وتظلمون المصلح لماله باسم البخل حسدا منكم لنعمته‏.‏فلا المفسد ينجو ولا المصلح يسلم‏.‏فتكلم يوماً فما زال يدخل كلاماً في كلام حتى أدخل الاعتذار من ذلك في عرض كلامه‏.‏فكان مما احتج به في شدة رؤية الأكيل عليه وفي نفوره منه أن قال‏:‏ نظر خالد المهزول في الجاهلية يوماً إلى ناس يأكلون وإلى إبل تجتر‏.‏فقال لأصحابه‏:‏ أتروني بمثل هذه العين التي أرى بها الناس والإبل قالوا‏:‏ نعم‏.‏فحلف بإلهه ألا يأكل بقلاً وإن مات هزالاً‏.‏وكان يغتذى اللبن ويصيب من الشراب‏.‏فأضمره ذلك وأيبسه‏.‏فلما دق جسمه واشتد هزاله سمي المهزول‏.‏ثم قال خالد‏:‏ هأنذا مبتلي بالمضغ ومحمول على تحريك اللحيين ومضطر إلى مناسبة البهائم ومحتمل ما في ذلك من السخف والعجز‏.‏ما أبالي‏!‏ احتمله فيمن ليس لي منه بد ولي عنه مذهب‏.‏ليأكل كل امرئ في منزله وفي موضع أمنه وأنسه ودون ستره وبابه‏.‏هذا ما بلغنا عن خالد بن عبد الله القسري واحتجاجه‏.‏فأما خالد المهزول فهو أحد الخالدين‏.‏وهما سيدا بني أسد‏.‏وفيه وفي خالد بن نضلة يقول الأسود بن يعفر‏:‏ وقبلك مات الخالدان كلاهما‏.‏عميد بني جحوان وابن المضلل‏.‏وقيل الحارثي بالأمس‏:‏ والله إنك لتضع الطعام فتجيده وتعظم عليك النفقة وتكثر منه‏.‏وإنك لتغالي بالخباز والطباخ والشواء والخباص ثم أنت مع هذا كله لا تشهده عدوا لتغمه ولا ولياً فتسره ولا جاهلاً لتعرفه ولا زائر لتعظمه ولا شاكراً لتثبته‏.‏وأنت تعلم أنه حين يتنحى من بين يديك ويغيب عن عينيك فقد صار نهباً مقسماً ومتوزعاً مستهلكاً‏.‏فلو أحضرته من ينفع شكره ويبقي على الأيام ذكره ومن يمتعك بالحديث الحسن والاستماع ومن يمتد به الأكل ويقصر به الدهر - لكان ذلك أولى بك وأشبه بالذي قدمته يدك‏.‏وبعد فلم تبيح مصون الطعام لمن لا يحمدك ومن إن حمدك لم يحسن أن يحمدك ومن لا يفضل بين الشهي الغذى وبين الغليظ الزهم قال‏:‏ يمنعني من ذلك ما قال أبو الفاتك‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ ومن أبو الفاتك قال‏:‏ قاضي الفتيان‏.‏وإني لم آكل مع أحد قط إلا رأيت منه بعض ماذمه وبعض ما شنعه وقبحه‏.‏فشيء يقبح بالشطار فما ظنك به إذا كان في أصحابه المروءات وأهل البيوتات قالوا‏:‏ فما قال أبو الفاتك قال‏:‏ قال أبو فاتك‏:‏ الفتى لا يكون نشافاً ولا نشالاً ولا مرسالاً ولا لكاماً ولا مصاصاً ولا نفاضاً ولا دلاكاً ولا مقوراً ولا مغربلاً ولا محلقما ولا مسوغاً ولا مبلعماً ولا مخضراً‏.‏والله إني لأفضل الدهاقين حين عابوا الحسو وتقززوا من التعرق وبهرجوا صاحب التمشيش وحين أكلوا بالبارجين وقطعوا بالسكين ولزموا عند الطعام السكتة وتركوا الخوض واختاروا الزمزمة‏.‏أنا والله أحتمل الضيف والضيفن ولا أحتمل اللعموظ ولا الجردبيل‏.‏والواغل أهون على من الراشن‏.‏ومن يشك أن الوحدة خير من جليس السوء وأن جليس السوء خير من أكيل السوء لأن كل أكيل جليس وليس كل جليس أكيلاً‏.‏فإن كان لابد من المؤاكلة ولابد من المشاركة فمع من لا يستأثر علي بالمخ ولا ينتهز بيضة البقيلة ولا يلتهم كبد الدجاجة ولا يبادر إلى دماغ رأس السلاءة ولا يختطف كلية الجدي ولا يزدرد قانصة الكركي ولا ينتزع شاكلة الحمل ولا يقتطع سرة الشصر ولا بعرض لعيون الرءوس ولا يستولي على صدور الدجاج ولا يسابق إلى أسقاط الفراخ ولا يتناول إلا ما بين يديه ولا يلاحظ ما بين يدي غيره ولا يتشهى الغرائب ولا يمتحن الإخوان بالأمور الثمينة ولا يهتك أستار الناس‏:‏ بأن يتشهى ما عسى ألا يكون موجوداً‏.‏وكيف تصلح الدنيا وكيف يطيب العيش مع من إذا رأى جزورية التقط الأكباد والأسنمة وإذا عاين بقرية استولى على العرق والقطنة وإن أتوا بجنب شواء اكتسح كل شيء عليه لا يرحم ذا سن لضعفه ولا يرق على حدث لحدة شهوته ولا ينظر للعيال ولا يبالي كيف دارت بهم الحال - وإن كان لابد من ذلك فمع من لا يجعل نصيبه في مالي أكثر من نصيبي‏.‏وأشد من كل ما وصفنا وأخبث من كل ما عددنا أن الطباخ ربما أتى باللون الطريف وربما قدم الشيء الغريب والعادة في مثل ذلك اللون أن يكون لطيف الشخص صغير الحجم وليس كالطفيشلية ولا كالهريسة ولا كالفجلية ولا كالكرنبية‏.‏وربما عجل عليه فقدمه حاراً ممتنعاً‏.‏وربما كان من جوهر بطيء الفطور وأصحابي في سهولة ازدراد الحار عليهم في طباع النعام وأنا في شدة الحار على في طباع السباع‏.‏فإن انتظرت إلى أن يمكن أتوا على آخره‏.‏وإن بدرت مخافة الفوت وأردت أن أشاركهم في بعضه لم آمن ضرره‏.‏والحار ربما قتل وربما أعقم وربما أبال الدم‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ هذا علي الأسواري أكل مع عيسى بن سلمان بن علي‏.‏فوضعت قدامكم سمكة عجيبة فائقة السمن‏.‏فحاط بطنها لحظة فإذا هو يكتنز شحماً وقد كان غص بلقمة وهو لمستسق ففرغ من الشراب وقد غرف من بطنها كل إنسان منهم بلقمته غرفة‏.‏وكان عيسى ينتخب الأكلة ويختار منهم كل منهوم فيه ومفتون به‏.‏فلما خاف على الأسواري الإخفاق وأشفق من الفوت وكان أقربهم إليه عيسى استلب من يده اللقمة بأسرع من خطفة البازي وانحدار العقاب من غير أن يكون أكل عنده قبل مرته‏.‏فقيل له‏:‏ ويحك‏!‏ استلبت لقمة الأمير من يده وقد رفعها غليه وشحا لها فاه من غير مؤانسة ولا ممازحة سالفة‏!‏‏.‏قال‏:‏ لم يكن الأمر كذلك‏.‏وكذب من قال ذلك‏!‏ ولكنا أهوينا أيدينا معاً فوقعت يدي في مقدم الشحمة ووقعت يده في مؤخر الشحمة معاً والشحم ملتبس بالأمعاء‏.‏فلما رفعنا أيدينا معاً كنت أنا أسرع حركة وكانت الأمعاء متصلة غير متباينة‏.‏فتحول كل شيء كلن في لقمته بتلك الجذبة إلى لقمتي لاتصال الجنس والجوهر بالجوهر‏.‏وأنا كيف أؤاكل أقواماً يصنعون هذا الصنيع ثم يحتجون له بمثل هذه الحجج ثم قال‏:‏ إنكم تشيرون علي بملابسة شرار الخلق وأنذال الناس وبكل عياب متعتب ووثاب على أعراض الناس متسرع‏.‏وهؤلاء لم يرضوا إلا أن يدعوهم الناس ولا يدعوا الناس وأن يأكلوا ولا يطعموا وأن يتحدثوا عن غيرهم ولا يبالون أن يتحدث عنهم وهم شرار الناس‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ أجلس معاوية وهو في مرتبة الحلافة وفي السطح من قريش وفي نبل الهمة وإصابة الرأي وجودة البيان وكمال الجسم وفي تمام النفس عند الجولة وعند تقصف الرماح وتقطع السيوف - رجلاً على مائدته مجهول الدار غير معروف النسب ولا مذكور بيوم صالح‏.‏فأبصر في لقمته شعرة فقال‏:‏ خذ الشعرة من لقمتك‏.‏ولا وجه لهذا القول إلا محض النصيحة والشفقة‏.‏فقال الرجل‏:‏ وإنك لتراعيني مراعاة من يبصر معها الشعرة‏!‏ لا جلست لك على مائدة ما حييت ولا حكيتها عنك ما بقيت‏!‏ فلم يدر الناس أي أمري معاوية كان أحسن وأجمل‏:‏ تغافله عنه أم شفقته عليه فكان هذا جزاءه منه وشكره له‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ وكيف أطعم من إن رأيته يقصر في الأكل فقلت له‏:‏ كل ولا تقصر في الأكل قال‏:‏ يفطن لفضل ما بين التقصير وغيره‏!‏ وإن قصر فلم أنشطه ولم أحثه قال‏:‏ لولا أنه وافق هواه‏!‏ ثم قال‏:‏ ومد رجل من بني تميم يده إلى صاحب الشراب يستسقيه وهو على خوان المهلب فلم يره الساقي فلم يفطن له‏.‏ففعل ذلك مراراً والمهلب يراه وقد أمسك عن الأكل إلى أن يسيغ لقمته بالشراب‏.‏فلما طال ذلك على المهلب قال‏:‏ اسقه يا غلام ما أحب من الشراب‏.‏فلما سقاه استقله وطلب الزيادة منه‏.‏وكان المهلب أوصاهم بالإقلال من الماء والإكثار من الخبز‏.‏قال التميمي‏:‏ إنك لسريع إلى السقي سريع إلى الزيادة‏!‏ وحبس يده عن الطعام‏.‏فقال المهلب‏:‏ أله عن هذا إليها الرجل فإن هذا لا ينفعك ولا يضرنا‏!‏ أردنا أمراً وأردت خلافه‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ وفي الجارود بن أبي سبرة لكم واعظ وفي أبي الحارث جمين زاجر فقد كانا يدعيان إلى الطعام وإلى الإكرام لظرفهما وحلاوتهما وحسن حديثهما وقصر يومهما‏.‏وكانا يتشهيان الغرائب ويقترحان الطرائف ويكلفان الناس المؤن الثقال ويمتحنان ما عندهم بالكلف الشداد‏.‏فكان جزاؤهم من إحسانهم ما قد علمتم‏.‏قال‏:‏ ومن ذلك أن بلال بن أبي بردة كان رجلاً عياباً وكان إلى أعراض الأشراف متسرعاً‏.‏فقال للجارود‏:‏ كيف طعام عبد الله بن أبي عثمان قال‏:‏ يعرف وينكر‏.‏قال‏:‏ فكيف هو عليه قال يلاحظ اللقم وينتهر السائل‏.‏قال‏:‏ فكيف طعام سلم بن قتيبة قال‏:‏ طعام ثلاثة وإن كانوا أربعة جاعوا‏.‏قال‏:‏ فكيف طعام تسنيم بن الحواري قال‏:‏ نقط العروس‏.‏قال‏:‏ فكيف طعام المنجاب بن أبي عيينة قال‏:‏ يقول‏:‏ لا خير في ثلاث أصابع في صفحة - حتى أتى على عامة أهل البصرة وعلى من كان يؤثره بالدعوة وبالأنسة والخاصة ويحكمه في ماله‏.‏فلم ينج منه إلا من كان يبعده كما لم يبتل به إلا من كان يقربه‏!‏ وهذا أبو شعيب القلال في تقريب موبس له وأنسه به وفي إحسانه إليه مع سخائه على المأكول وغض طرفه عن الأكيل وقلة مبالاته بالحفظ وقلة احتفاله بجمع الكثير - سئل عنه أبو شعيب فزعم أنه لم ير قط أشح منه على الطعام‏.‏قيل‏:‏ وكيف قال‏:‏ يدلك على ذلك أنه يصنعه صنعة ويهيئه تهيئة من لا يريد أن يمس فضلاً على غير ذلك‏!‏ وكيف يجترئ الضرس على إفساد ذلك الحسن ونقض ذلك النظم وعلى تفريق ذلك التأليف‏!‏ وقد علم أن حسنه يحشم وأن جماله يهيب منه‏.‏فلو كان سخياً لم يمنع منه بهذا السلاح ولم يجعل دونه الجنن‏.‏فحول إحسانه إساءة وبذله منعاً واستدعاءه إليه نهياً‏.‏قال‏:‏ ثم قيل لأبي الحارث جمين‏:‏ كيف وجه محمد بن يحيى على غدائه قال‏:‏ أما عيناه فعينا مجنون‏!‏ وقال فيه أيضاً‏:‏ لو كان في كفه كر خردل ثم لعب الأبلى بالأكرة لما سقطت من بين أصابعه حبة واحدة‏!‏ وقيل له أيضاً‏:‏ فكيف سخاؤه على الخبز خاصة قال‏:‏ والله لو ألقي إليه من الطعام بقدر ما إذا حبس نزف السحاب ما تجافي عن الرغيف‏!‏ وكان أبو نواس يرتعي على خوان إسماعيل بن نيبخت كما ترتعي الإبل في الحمض بعد طول الخلة‏!‏ ثم كان جزاؤه منه أنه قال‏:‏ خبز إسماعيل كالوش ي إذا ما شق يرفي وقال‏:‏ وكان أبو الشمقمق يعيب في طعام جعفر بن أبي زهير وكان له ضيفاً‏.‏وهو مع ذلك يقول‏:‏ رأيت الخبز عز لديك حتى حسبت الخبز في جو السحاب‏.‏وما روحتنا لتذب عنا ولكن خفت مرزئة الذباب‏.‏وقيل للجماز‏:‏ رأيناك في دهليز فلان وبين يديك قصعة وأنت تأكل‏.‏فمن أي شيء كانت القصعة وأي شيء كان فيها قال‏:‏ قيء كلب في قحف خنزير‏!‏ وقيل لرجل من العرب قد نزلت بجميع الفبائل فكيف رأيت خذاعة قال‏:‏ جوع وأحاديث‏.‏ونزل عمرو بن معد يكرب برجل من بني المغيرة وهم أكثر قريش طعاماً‏.‏فأتاه بما حضر‏.‏وقد كان فيما أتاه به فضل‏.‏فقال لعمر بن الخطاب وهم أخواله‏:‏ لئام بني المغيرة يا أمير المؤمنين‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وكيف قال نزلت بهم فما قروني غير قرنين وكعب ثور‏.‏قال عمر‏:‏ إن ذلك لشبعة‏.‏وكم رأينا من الأعراب من نزل برب صرمة فأتاه بلبن وتمر وحيس وخبز وسمن سلاء‏.‏فبات ليلته ثم أصبح يهجوه‏:‏ كيف لم ينحر له - وهو لا يعرف - بعيراً من ذوده أو من صرمته‏!‏ ولو نحر هذا البأس لكل كلب مر به بعيراً من مخافة لسانه لما دار الأسبوع إلا وهو يتعرض للسابلة يتكفف الناس ويسألهم العلق‏!‏ وسأل زياد عن رجل من أصحابه فقيل‏:‏ إنه لملازم وما يغب غداء الأمير‏.‏فقال زياد‏:‏ فليغبه فإن ذلك مما يضر بالعيال‏.‏فألزموه الغب‏.‏فعابوا زياداً بذلك‏.‏وزعموا أنه استثقل حضوره في كل يوم وأراد أن يزجر به غيره فيسقط عن نفسه وعن ماله مؤنة عظيمة‏.‏وإنما كان ذلك من زياد على جهة النظر للعيالات وكما ينظر الراعي للرعية وعلى مذهب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه‏.‏‏"‏ وقد قال الحسن‏:‏ تشبه زياد بعمر فأفرط وتشبه الحجاج بزياد فأهلك الناس ‏"‏ - فجعلتم ذلك عنتاً منه‏.‏وقال يوسف بن عمر لقوام موائده‏:‏ أعظموا الثريدة فإنها لقمة الدرداء‏:‏ فقد يحضر طعامكم الشيخ الذي قد ذهب فمه والصبي الذي لم ينبت فمه‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*وأطعموه ما تعرقون فإنه أنجع وأشفى للقوم‏.‏فقلتم‏:‏ إنما أراد العجلة والراحة بسرعة الفراغ وأن يكيدهم بالثريد ويملأ صدورهم بالعراق‏.‏وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ سيد الطعام الثريد ومثل عائشة في النساء مثل الثريد في الطعام وليعظم صنعة الثريد في أعين قريش سموا عمرو بن عبد مناف حتى غلب عليه الاسم المشتق له من ذلك‏.‏وقال عوف بن القعقاع لمولاه‏:‏ اتخذ لنا طعاماً يشبع فضله أهل الموسم‏.‏قلتم‏:‏ فلما رأى الخبز الرقاق والغلاظ والشواء والألوان واستطراف الناس للون بعد اللون ودوام أكلهم لدوام الطرف وأن ذلك لو كان لوناً واحداً لكان اقل لأكلهم قال‏:‏ فهلا فعلته طعام يد ولم تجعله طعام يدين‏!‏ فقلتم‏:‏ اتسع ثم ضاق حين أراد إطعامهم الثريد والحيس وكل ما يؤكل بيد دون يدين‏.‏والقعقاع عربي كره لمولاه أن يرغب عن طعام العرب إلى طعام العجم‏.‏وأراد دوام قومه على مثل ما كانوا عليه وعلى أن الثروة تفنخهم وتفسدهم وأن الذي فتح عليهم من باب الترفه أشد عليهم مما غلق عليهم من باب فضول اللذة‏.‏وقد فعل عمر من جهة التأدب أكثر من ذلك حين دعى إلى عرس فرأى قدراً صفراء وأخرى حمراء وواحدة مرة وأخرى حلوة وواحدة محمضة‏.‏فكازها كلها في قدر عظيمة وقال إن العرب إذا أكلت هذا قتل بعضها بعضاً‏.‏تفسير كلام أبي فاتك‏:‏ أما قوله‏:‏ الفتى لا يكون نشالاً فالنشال عنده الذي يتناول من القدر ويأكل قبل النضج وقبل أن تنزل القدر ويتتام القوم‏.‏والنشاف‏:‏ الذي يأخذ حرف الجردقة فيفتحه ثم يغمسه في رأس القدر ويشربه الدسم يستأثر بذلك دون أصحابه‏.‏والمرسال‏:‏ رجلان‏:‏ أحدهما إذا وضع في لقمة هريسة أو ثريدة أو حيسة أو أرزة أرسلها في جوف حلقه إرسالاً‏.‏والرجل الآخر‏:‏ هو الذي إذا مشى في أشب من فسيل أو شجر قبض على رأسه السعفة أو على راس الغصن لينحيها عن وجهه‏.‏وإذا قضى وطره أرسلها من يده‏.‏فهي لا محالة تصك وجه صاحبه الذي يتلوه لا يحفل بذلك ولا يعرف ما فيه‏.‏وأما اللكام‏:‏ فالذي في فيه اللقمة ثم يلكمها بأخرى قبل إجادة مضغها أو ابتلاعها‏.‏والمصاص الذي بمص جوف قصبة العظم بعد أن استخرج مخه واستأثر به دون أصحابه‏.‏وأما النفاض‏:‏ فالذي إذا فرغ من غسل يده في الطست نفض يديه من الماء فنضح على أصحابه‏.‏وأما الدلاك‏:‏ فالذي لا يجيد تنقية يديه بالأشنان ويجيد دلكهما بالمنديل‏.‏وله أيضاً تفسير آخر - وليس هو الذي نظنه - وهو مليح‏.‏وسيقع في موضعه إن شاء الله‏.‏والمقور‏:‏ الذي يقور الجرادق‏.‏والمغربل‏:‏ الذي يأخذ وعاء الملح فيديره غدارة الغربال ليجمع أبازيره يستأثر به دون والمحلقم‏:‏ الذي يتكلم واللقمة قد بلغت حلقومه‏.‏نقول لهذا‏:‏ قبيح‏!‏ دع الكلام إلى وقت إمكانه‏.‏والمسوغ‏:‏ الذي يعظم اللقم فلا يزال قد غص ولا يزال يسيغه بالماء‏.‏والمبلعم‏:‏ الذي يأخذ حروف الرغيف أو يغمز ظهر التمرة بإبهامه ليحملا له من الزبد والسمن ومن اللبإ واللبن ومن البيض النيم برشت أكثر‏.‏والمخضر‏:‏ الذي يدلك يده بالأشنان من الغمر والودك حتى إذا اخضر وأسود من الدرن دلك به شفته‏.‏هذا تفسير ما ذكر الحارثي من كلام أبي فاتك‏.‏فأما ما ذكره هو فإن اللطاع‏:‏ معروف وهو الذي يلطع إصبعه ثم يعيدها في مرق القوم أو لبنهم أو سويقهم وما أشبه ذلك‏.‏والقطاع‏:‏ الذي يعض على اللقمة فيقطع نصفها ثم يغمس النصف الآخر في الصباغ‏.‏والنهاش‏:‏ وهو معروف‏.‏وهو الذي ينهش اللحم كما ينهش السبع‏.‏والمداد‏:‏ الذي ربما عض على العصب التي لم تنضج وهو يمدها بفيه ويده توترها له‏.‏فربما قطعها بنترة فيكون لها انتضاح على ثوب المؤاكل‏.‏وهو الذي إذا أكل مع أصحابه الرطب أو والدفاع‏:‏ الذي إذا وقع في القصعة عظم فصار مما يليه نحاه بلقمته من الخبز حتى تصير مكانه قطعة من لحم وهو في ذلك كأنه يطلب بلقمته تشريب المرق دون إراغة اللحم‏.‏والمحول‏:‏ هو الذي إذا رأى كثرة النوى بين يديه احتال له حتى يخلطه بنوى صاحه‏.‏وأما ما ذكره من الضيف والضيفن فإن الضيفن ضيف الضيف‏.‏وأنشد أبو زيد‏:‏ إذا جاء ضيف جاء للضيف ضيفن فأودى بما يقرى الضيوف الضيافن وأما قوله‏:‏ الواغل أهون علي من الراشن فإنه يزعم أن طفيلي الشراب أهون علي من طفيلي الطعام‏.‏وقول الناس‏:‏ فلا طفيلي ليس من أصول كلام العرب‏:‏ ليس كالرأشن واللعموظ‏.‏وأهل مكة يسمونه البرقي‏.‏وكان بالكوفة رجل من بني عبد الله بن غطفان يسمى طفيلاً‏.‏كان أبعد الناس نجعة في طلب الولائم والأعراس‏.‏فقيل له لذلك‏:‏ طفيل العرائس وصار ذلك نبزاً له ولقباً لا يعرف بغيره‏.‏فصار كل من كانت تلك طعمته يقال له‏:‏ طفيلي‏.‏هذا من قول أبي اليقظان‏.‏ثم قال الحارثي‏:‏ وأعجب من كل عجب وأطرف من كل طريف أنكم تشيرون علي بإطعام الأكلة ودفعي إلى الناس مالي وأنتم أترك لهذا مني‏.‏فإن زعمتم أني أكثر مالاً وأعد عدة فليس من حالي وحالكم في التقارب أن أطعم أبداً وأنتم تأكلون أبداً‏.‏فإذا أتيتم في أموالكم من البدل والإطعام على قدر احتمالكم عرفت بذلك أن الخير أردتم وإلى تربيي ذهبتم‏.‏وإلا فإنكم إنما تحلبون حلباً لكم شطره‏.‏بل أنتم كما قال الشاعر‏:‏ يحب الخور من مال الندامى ويكره أن يفارقه الفلوس ثم قال‏:‏ والله إني لو لم أترك مؤاكلة الناس وإطعامهم إلا لسوء رعة على الأسواري لتركته‏.‏وما ظنكم برجل نهش بضعة لحم تعرقاً فبلغ ضرسه وهو لا يعلم‏!‏ فعل ذلك عند إبراهيم بن الخطاب مولى سليمان‏.‏وكان إذا أكل ذهب عقله وجحظت عينه وسكر وسدر وانبهر وتربد وجهه وعصب ولم يسمع ولم يبصر‏!‏ فلما رأيت ما يعتريه وما يعتري الطعام منه صرت لا آذن له إلا ونحن نأكل التمر والجوز والباقلى‏.‏ولم يفجأني قط وأنا آكل تمراً إلا استفه سفاً وحساه حسواً وذرابه ذرواً ولا وجده كثيراً إلا تناول القصعة كجمجمة الثور ثم يأخذ بحضنيها ويقلها من الأرض‏!‏ ثم لا يزال ينهشها طولاً وعرضاً ورفعاً وخفضاً حتى يأتي عليها جميعاً‏!‏ ثم لا يقع غضبه إلا على الأنصاف والأتلاف‏!‏ ولم يفصل تمرة قط من تمرة‏.‏وكان صاحب جمل ولم يكن يرضى بالتفاريق ولا رمى بنواة قط ولا نزع قمعاً ولا نفى عنه قشراً ولا نتشه مخافة السوس والدود‏!‏ ثم ما رأيته قط إلا وكأنه طالب ثأر وشحشحان صاحب طائلة‏!‏ وكأنه عاشق مغتلم أو جائع مقرور‏!‏ والله يا إخوتي لو رأيت رجلاً يفسد طين الردغة ويضيع ماء البحر لصرفت عنه وجهي‏!‏ فإذا كان أصحاب النظر وأهل الديانة والفلسفة هذه سيرتهم وهكذا أدبهم فما ظنكم بمن لا يعد ما يعدون ولا يبلغ من الأدب حيث يبلغون‏!‏ قصة الكندي‏:‏ حدثني عمرو بن نهيوي قال‏:‏ كان الكندي لا يزال يقول للساكن وربما قال للجار‏:‏ إن في الدار امرأة حمل‏.‏والوحمى ربما أسقطت من ريح القدر الطيبة‏!‏ فإذا طبختم فردوا شهوتها ولو بغرفة أو لعقة فإن النفس يردها اليسير‏!‏ فإن لم تفعل ذلك بعد إعلامي إياك فكفارتك - إن قال‏:‏ فكان ربما يوافى إلى منزله من قصاع السكان والجيران ما يكفيه الأيام وإن كان أكثرهم يفطن ويتغافل‏.‏وكان الكندي يقول لعياله‏:‏ أنتم أحسن حالاً من أرباب هذه الضياع‏:‏ إنما لكل بيت منهم لون واحد‏.‏وعندكم ألوان‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وكنت أتغدى عنده يوماً إذ دخل عليه جار له‏.‏وكان الجار لي صديقاً‏.‏فلم يعرض عليه الغداء‏.‏فاستحييت أنا منه‏.‏فقلت‏:‏ لو أصبت معنا مما نأكل‏!‏ قال‏:‏ قد والله فعلت‏.‏قال الكندي‏:‏ ما بعد الله شيء‏!‏ قال‏:‏ فكتفه والله - يا أبا عثمان - كتفاً لا يستطيع معه قبضاً ولا بسطاً وتركه‏!‏ ولو أكل لشهد عليه بالكفر ولكان عنده قد جعل مع الله شيئاً‏!‏ قال عمرو‏:‏ بينا أنا ذات يوم عنده إذ سمع صوت انقلاب جرة من الدار الأخرى‏.‏فصاح‏:‏ أي قصاف‏!‏ فقالت مجيبة له‏:‏ بئر وحياتك‏!‏ فكانت الجارية في الذكاء أكثر منه في الاستقصاء‏.‏قال معبد‏:‏ نزلنا دار الكندي أكثر من سنة نروج له الكراء ونقضي له الحوائج ونفى له بالشرط‏.‏قلت‏:‏ قد فهمت ترويج الكراء وقضاء الحوائج فما معنى الوفاء بالشرط قال‏:‏ في شرطه على السكان أن يكون له روث الدابة وبعر الشاة ونشوار العلوفة وألا يخرجوا عظماً ولا يخرجوا كساحة وأن يكون له نوى التمر وقشور الرمان والغرفة من كل قدر تطبخ للحبلى وكان في ذلك يتنزل عليهم‏.‏فكانوا لطيبه وإفراط بخله وحسن حديثه يحتملون ذلك‏.‏قال معبد‏:‏ فبينا أنا كذلك إذ قدم ابن عم لي ومعه ابن له إذا رقعة منه قد جاءتني‏:‏ ‏"‏ إن كان مقام هذين القادمين ليلة أو ليلتين احتملنا ذلك وإن كان إطماع السكان في الليلة الواحدة يجر علينا الطمع في الليالي الكثيرة ‏"‏‏.‏فكتبت إليه‏:‏ ‏"‏ ليس مقامهما عندنا إلا شهراً أو نحوه ‏"‏‏.‏فكتب إلى‏:‏ ‏"‏ إن دارك بثلاثين درهماً‏.‏وأنتم ستة لكل رأس خمسة‏.‏فإذ قد زدت رجلين فلابد من زيادة خمستين‏.‏فالدار عليك من يومك هذا بأربعين‏!‏ ‏"‏‏.‏فكتبت إليه‏:‏ ‏"‏ وما يضرك من مقامهما وثقل أبدانهما على الأرض التي تحمل الجبال وثقل مؤنتهما على دونك فاكتب إلي بعذرك لأعرفه ‏"‏‏.‏ولم أدر أني أهجم على ما هجمت وأني أقع منه فيما وقعت‏!‏ فكتب إلي‏:‏ ‏"‏ الخصال التي تدعوا إلى ذلك كثيرة‏.‏وهي قائمة معروفة‏:‏ من ذلك سرعة امتلاء البالوعة وما تنقيتها من شدة المؤنة‏.‏ومن ذلك أن الأقدام إذا كثرت كثر المشي على ظهور السطوح الطينة وعلى أرض البيوت المجصصة والصعود على الدرج الكثيرة‏:‏ فينقشر لذلك الطين وينقلع الجص وينكسر العتب مع انثناء الأجذاع لكثرة الوطء وتكسرها لفرط ‏"‏ وإذا كثر الدخول والخروج والفتح والإغلاق والإقفال وجذب الأقفال تهشمت الأبواب وتقلعت الرزات ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإذا كثر الصبيان وتضاعف البوش نزعت مسامير الأبواب وقلعت كل ضبة ونزعت كل رزة وكسرت كل جوزة وحفر فيها آبار الددن وهشموا بلاطها بالمداحي‏.‏هذا مع تخريب الحيطان بالأوتاد وخشب الرفوف ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإذا كثر العيال والزوار والضيفان والندماء احتيج من صب الماء واتخاذ الحببة القاطرة والجرار الراشحة إلى أضعاف ما كانوا عليه‏.‏فكم من حائط قد تأكل أسفله وتناثر أعلاه واسترخى أساسه وتداعى بنيانه من قطر حب ورشح جر ومن فضل ماء البئر ومن سوء التدبير ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وعلى قدر كثرتهم يحتاجون من الخبيز والطبيخ ومن الوقود والتسخين‏.‏والنار لا تبقي ولا تذر‏.‏وإنما الدور حطب لها‏.‏وكل شيء فيها من متاع فهو أكل لها‏.‏فكم من حريق قد أتى على أصل الغلة فكلفتم أهلها أغلظ النفقة‏.‏وربما كان ذلك عند غاية العسرة وشدة الحال‏.‏وربما تعدت تلك الجناية إلى دور الجيران وإلى مجاورة الأبدان والأموال ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فلو ترك الناس حينئذ رب الدار وقدر بليته ومقدار مصيبته لكان عسى ذلك أن يكون ‏"‏ نعم ثم يتخذون المطابخ في العلالي على ظهور السطوح وإن كان في أرض الدار فضل وفي صحنها متسع مع ما في ذلك من الخطار بالأنفس والتغرير بالأموال وتعرض الحرم ليلة الحريق لأهل الفساد وهجومهم مع ذلك على سر مكتوم وخبئ مستور من ضيف مستخف ورب دار متوار ومن شراب مكروه ومن كتاب متهم ومن مال جم أريد دفنه فأعجل الحريق أهله عن ذلك فيه ومن حالات كثيرة وأمور لا يحب الناس أن يعرفوا بها ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ثم لا ينصبون التنانير ولا يمكنون للقدور إلا على متن السطح حيث ليس بينها وبين القصب والخشب إلا الطين الرقيق والشيء لا يقي‏.‏هذا مع خفة المؤنة في أحكامها وأمن القلوب من المتالف بسببها ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فإن كنتم تقدمون على ذلك منا ومنكم وأنتم ذاكرون فهذا عجب‏!‏ وإن كنتم لم تحفلوا بما عليكم في أموالنا ونسيتم ما عليكم في أموالكم فهذا أعجب‏!‏ ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ثم إن كثيراً منكم يدافع بالكراء ويماطل بالأداء‏.‏حتى إذا جمعت أشهر عليه فر وخلى أربابها جياعاً يتندمون على ما كان من حسن تقاضيهم وإحسانهم‏.‏فكان جزاؤهم وشكرهم اقتطاع حقوقهم والذهاب بأقواتهم ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ويسكنها الساكن حين يسكنها وقد كسحناها ونظفناها لتحسن في عين المستأجر وليرغب ‏"‏ ثم لا يدع مترساً إلا سرقه ولا سلماً إلا حمله ولا نقصاً إلا أخذه ولا برادة إلا مضى بها معه‏.‏ولا يدع دق الثوب والدق في الهاون والميجان في أرض الدار ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ويدق على الأجذاع والحواضن والرواشن ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإن كانت الدار مقرمدة أبو بالأجر مفروشة وقد كان صاحبها جعل في ناحية منها صخرة ليكون الدق عليها ولتكون واقية دونها دعاهم التهاون والقسوة والغش والفسولة إلى أن يدقوا حيث جلسوا وإلى ألا يحفلوا بما أفسدوا‏!‏ لم يعط قط لذلك أرشاً ولا استحل صاحب الدار ولا استغفر الله منه في السر‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ ثم يستكثر من نفسه في السنة إخراج عشرة دراهم ولا يستكثر من رب الدار ألف دينار في الشراء‏.‏يذكر ما يصير إلينا مع قلته ولا يذكر ما يصير إليه مع كثرته‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ هذا والأيام التي تنقض المبرم وتبلى الجدة وتفرق الجميع المجتمع عاملة في الدور كما تعمل في الصخور وتأخذ من المنازل كما تأخذ من كل رطب ويابس وكما تجعل الرطب يابساً هشيماً والهشيم مضمحلاً ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ولا نهدام المنازل غاية قريبة ومدة قصيرة‏.‏والساكن فيها هو كان المتمتع بها والمنتفع بمرافقها‏.‏وهو الذي أبلى جدتها وتحلاها‏.‏وبه هرمت وذهب عمرها لسوء تدبيره ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فإذا قسمنا الغرم عند انهدامها بإعادتها وبعد ابتنائها وغرم ما بين ذلك من مرمتها وإصلاحها ثم قابلنا بذلك ما أخذنا من غلاتها وارتفقنا به من إكرائها خرج على المسكن من الخسران بقدر ما حصل للساكن من الربح‏.‏إلا أن الدراهم التي أخرجناها من النفقة كانت جملة والتي أخذناها على جهة الغلة جاءت مقطعة ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وهذا مع سوء القضاء والإحواج إلى طول الاقتضاء ومع بغض الساكن للمسكن وحب المسكن للساكن لأن المسكن يحب صحة بدن الساكن ونفاق سوقه إن كان تاجراً وتحرك صناعته إن كان صانعاً ومحبة الساكن أن يشغل الله عنه المسكن كيف شاء‏:‏ إن شاء شغله بعينه وإن شاء بزمانه وإن شاء بحبس وإن شاء بموت‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ ومدار مناه أن يشغل عنه‏.‏ثم لا يبالي كيف كان ذلك الشغل‏!‏ إلا أنه كلما كان أشد كان أحب إليه وكان أجدر أن يأمن وأخلق لأن يسكن‏.‏وعلى أنه إن فترت سوقه أو كسدت صناعته ألح في طلب التخفيف من أصل الغلة والحطيطة مما حصل عليه من الأجرة‏.‏وعلى أنه إن أتاه الله بالأرباح في تجارته والنفاق في صناعته لم ير أن يزيد قيراطاً في ضريبته ولا أن يعجل فلساً قبل وقته ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ثم إن كانت الغلة صحاحاً دفع أكثرها مقطعة‏.‏وإن كانت أنصافاً وأرباعاً دفعها قراضة مفتتة‏.‏ثم لا يدع مزأبقاً ولا مكحلاً ولا زائفاً ولا ديناراً بهرجاً إلا دسه فيه ودلسه عليه واحتال بكل حيلة وتأتي له بكل سبب‏.‏فإن ردوا عليه بعد ذلك شيئاً حلف بالغموس إنه ليس من دراهمه ولا من ماله ولا رآه قط ولا كان في ملكه ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فإن كان الرسول جارية رب الدار أفسدها‏.‏وإن كان غلاماً خدعه‏.‏هذا مع الإشراف على الجيران والتعرض للجارات ومع اصطياد طيورهم وتعريضنا لشكايتهم‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وربما استضعف عقولهم وطمع في فسادهم وغبنهم‏.‏فلا يزال يضرب لهم بالأسلاف ويغريهم بالشهوات ويفتح لهم أبواباً من النفقات ليغبنهم ويربح عليهم‏.‏حتى إذا استوثق منهم أعجلهم وحزق بهم حتى يتقوه ببيع بعض الدار أو باسترهان الجميع ليربح مع الذهاب بالأصل السلامة - مع طول مقامه - من الكراء‏.‏وربما جعله بيعاً في الظاهر ورهناً في الباطن‏.‏فحينئذ يفظ بهم دون المهلة ويدعيها قبل الوقت‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وربما بلغ من استضعافه واستثقاله لأداء الكراء أن يدعي أن له شقيصاً وأن له يداً ليصير خصماً من الخصوم ومنازعاً غير غاصب ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وربما اكترى المنزل وفيه مرمة فاشترى بعض ما يصلحها‏.‏ثم يتوخى عاملاً جيد الكسوة وجيراناً آنية وآلة‏.‏فإذا شغل العامل وغفل اشتمل على كل ما قدر عليه وتركهم يتسكعون‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وربما استأجر إلى جنبسجن لينقب أهله إليه وإلى جنب صراف لينقب عليه طلباً لطول المهلة والستر ولطول المدة والأمن ‏"‏‏.‏وربما جنى الساكن ما يدعو إلى هدم دار المسكن‏:‏ بأن يقتل قتيلاً أو يجرح شريفاً‏.‏فيأتي السلطان الدار وأربابها إما غيب وإما أيتام وإما ضعفاء فلا يصنع شيئاً دون أن يسويها بالأرض‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وبعد فالدور ملقاة وأربابها منكوبون وملقون‏.‏وهم أشد الناس اغتراراً بالناس وأبعدهم غاية من سلامة الصدور‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*وذلك أن من دفع داره ونقضها وساجها وأبوابها مع حديدها وذهب سقوفها إلى مجهول لا يعرف فقد وضعها في مواضع الغرر وعلى أعظم الخطر‏.‏وقد صار في معنى المودع وصار المكتري في موضع المودع‏.‏ثم ليست الخيانة وسوء الولاية إلى شيء من الودائع أسرع منها إلى الدور ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وأيضاً إن أصلح السكان حالاً من إذا وجد في الدار مرمة ففوضوا إليه النفقة وأن يكون ذلك محسوباً له عند الأهلة يشفف في البناء ويزيد في الحساب ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فما ظنك بقزم هؤلاء أصلحهم وهم خيارهم‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وأنتم أيضاً إنما اكتريتم مستغلات غيرنا بأكثر مما اكتريتموها مناً‏.‏فسيروا فينا كسيرتكم فيهم ‏"‏ وربما بنيتم في الأرض‏.‏فإذا صار البناء بنيانكم وإن كانت الأرض لغيركم ادعيتم الشركة وجعلتموه كالإجارة وحتى تصيروه كتلاد مال أو موروث سلف ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وجرم آخر‏:‏ وهو أنكم أهلكتم أصول أموالنا وأخربتم غلاتنا وحططتم بسوء معاملتكم أثمان دورنا ومستغلاتنا حتى سقطت غلات الدور من أعين المياسير وأهل الثروة ومن أعين العوام والحشوة وحتى يدافعوكم بكل حيلة وصرفوا أموالهم في كل وجه وحتى قال عبيد الله بن الحسن قولاً أرسله مثلاً وعاد علينا حجة وضرراً‏.‏وذلك أنه قال‏:‏ غلة الدار مسكة وغلة النخل كفاف‏.‏وإنما الغلة غلة الزرع والنسولتين ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإنما جر ذلك علينا حسن اقتضائنا وصبرنا على سوء قضائكم وأنتم تقطعونها علينا وهي عليكم مجملة وتلووننا بها وهي عليكم حالة‏.‏فصارت لذلك غلات الدور - وإن كانت أكثر ثمناً ودخلاً - أقل ثمناً وأخبث أصلاً من سائر الغلات ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وأنتم شر علينا من الهند والروم ومن الترك والديلم إذ كنتم أحضر أذى وأدوم شراً ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ثم كانت هذه صفتكم وحليتكم ومعاملتكم في شيء لابد لكم منه فكيف كنتم لو امتحنكم بما لكم عنه مندوحة والوجوه لكم فيه معرضة وأنتم فيها بالخيار وليس عليكم طريق الاضطرار ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وهذا مع قولكم‏:‏ إن نزول دور الكراء أصوب من نزول دور الشراء‏.‏وقلتم‏:‏ لأن صاحب الشراء قد أغلق رهنه وأشرط نفسه وصار بها ممتحناً وبثمنها مرتهناً ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ومن اتخذ داراً فقد أقام كفيلاً لا يخفر وزعيماً لا يغرم‏.‏وإن غاب عنها حن إليها‏.‏وإن أقام فيها ألزمته المؤن وعرضته للفتن إن أساءوا جواره وأنكر مكانه وبعد مصلاه ومات عنه سوقه وتفاوتت حوائجه ورأى أنه قد أخطأ في اختيارها على سواها وأنه لم يوفق لرشده حين آثرها على غيرها‏.‏وإن من كان كذلك فهو عبد داره وخول جاره ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإن صاحب الكراء الخيار في يده والأمر إليه‏:‏ فكل دار هي له متنزه إن شاء ومتجر إن شاء ومسكن إن شاء‏.‏لم يحتمل فيها اليسير من الذل ولا القليل من الضيم ولا يعرف الهوان ولا يسام الخسف ولا يحترس من الحساد ولا يداري المتعللين ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وصاحب الشراء يجرع المرار ويسقى بكأس الغيظ ويكد لطلب الحوائج ويحتمل الذلة وإن كان ذا أنفة‏.‏إن عفا عفا على كظم‏.‏ولا يوجه ذلك منه إلا إلى العجز‏.‏وإن رام المكافأة تعرض لأكثر مما أنكره‏.‏قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏الجار قبل الدار والرفيق قبل الطريق ‏)‏‏.‏‏"‏ وزعمتم أن تسقط الكراء أهون إذ كان شيئاً بعد شيء وأن الشدائد إذا وقعت جملة ‏"‏ ومال الشراء يخرج جملة وثلمته في المال واسعة وطعنته نافذة‏.‏ليس كل خرق يرقع ولا كل خارج يرجع ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وأنه قد أمن من الحرق والغرق وميل أسطون وانقصاف سهم واسترخاء أساس وسقوط سترة وسوء جوار وحسد مشاكل ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وإنه إما لا يزال في بلاء وإما أن يكون متوقعاً لبلاء ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وقلتم‏:‏ إن كان تاجراً فتصريف ثمن الدار في وجوه التجارات أربح وتحويله في أصناف البياعات أكيس‏.‏وإن لم يكن تاجراً ففيما وصفناه له ناه وفيما عددنا له زاجر ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ فلم يمنعكم حرمة المساكنة وحق المجاورة والحاجة إلى السكنى وموافقة المنزل أن أشرتم على الناس بترك الشراء‏!‏ وفي كساد الدور فساد لأثمان الدور وجراءة للمستأجر واستحطاط من الغلة وخسران في أصل المال ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وزعمتم أنكم قد أحسنتم إلينا حين حثثتم الناس على الكراء لما في ذلك من الرخاء والنماء‏!‏ فأنتم لم تريدوا نفعنا بترغيبهم في الكراء بل إنما أردتم أن تضرونا بتزهيدكم في الشراء‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وليس ينبغي أن يحكم على كل قوم إلا بسبيلهم وبالذي يغلب عليهم من أعمالهم‏.‏فهذه الخصال المذمومة كلها فيكم وكلها حجة عليكم وكلها داعية تهمتكم وأخذ الحذر منكم‏.‏وليست لكم خصلة محمودة ولا خلة فيما بيننا وبينكم مرضية‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وقد أريناكم أن كم النازلين كحكم المقيمين وأن كل زيادة فلها نصيب من الغلة ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ ولو تغافلت لك - يا أخا أهل البصرة - عن زيادة رجلين لم أبعدك - على قدر ما رأيت منك - أن تلزمني ذلك - فيما يتبين - حتى يصير كراء الواحد ككراء الألف وتصير الإقامة كالظعن والتفريغ كالشغل‏!‏ ‏"‏ ‏"‏ وعلى أني لو كنت أمسكت عن تقاضيك وتغافلت عن تعريفك ما عليك لذهب الإحسان إليك باطلاً إذ كنت لا ترى للزيادة قدراً ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ وقد قال الأول‏:‏ والكفر مخبثة لنفس المنعم‏.‏وقال الآخر‏:‏ تبدلت بالمعروف نكراً وربما تنكر للمعروف من كان يكفر ‏"‏‏.‏‏"‏ أنت تطالبني ببغض المعتزلة للشيعة وبما بين أهل الكوفة والبصرة وبالعداوة التي بين أسد وكندة وبما في قلب الساكن من استثقال المسكن‏!‏ وسيعين الله عليك‏.‏والسلام ‏"‏‏.‏قال إسماعيل بن غزوان‏:‏ لله در الكندي‏!‏ ما كان أحكمه وأحضر حجته وأنصح جيبه وأدوم طريقته‏!‏ رأيته وقد أقبل على جماعة ما فيها إلا مفسد أو من يزين الفساد لأهله‏:‏ من شاعر بوده أن الناس كلهم قد جازوا حد المسرفين إلى حدود المجانين‏!‏ ومن صاحب تنقيع واستئكال ومن ملاق متقرب‏.‏فقال‏:‏ تسمون من منع المال من وجوده الخطأ وحصنه خوفاً من الغيلة وحفظه إشفاقاً من الذلة بخيلاً‏!‏ تريدون بذلك ذمه وشينه‏!‏ وتسمون من جهل فضل الغني ولم يعرف ذلة الفقر وأعطى في السرف وتهاون بالخطأ وابتذل النعمة وأهان نفسه بإكرام غيره جواداً‏!‏ تريدون بذلك حمده ومدحه‏!‏ فاتهموا على أنفسكم من قدمكم على نفسه فإن من أخطأ على نفسه فهو أجدر أن يخطئ على غيره ومن أخطأ في ظاهر دنياه وفيما يوجد في العين كان أجدر أن يخطئ في باطن دينه وفيما يوجد بالعقل‏.‏فمدحتم من جمع صنوف الخطإ وذممتم من جمع صنوف الصواب‏!‏ فاحذروهم كل الحذر ولا تأمنوهم على حال‏!‏ قال إسماعيل‏:‏ وسمعت الكندي يقول‏:‏ إنما المال لمن حفظه وإنما الغني لمن تمسك به‏.‏ولحفظ المال بنيت الحيطان وغلقت الأبواب واتخذت الصناديق وعملت الأقفال ونقشت الرسوم فلم تتخذون هذه الوقايات دون المال وأنتم آفته وأنتم سوسه وقادحه وقد قال الأول‏:‏ احرس أخاك إلا من نفسه‏.‏ولكن احسب أنك قد أخذته في الجواسق وأودعته الصخور ولم يشعر به صديق ولا رسول ولا معين من لك بألا تكون أشد عليه من السارق وأعدى عليه من الغاصب واجعلك قد حصنته من كل يد لا تملكه كيف لك من أن تحصنه من اليد التي تملكه وهي عليه أقدر ودواعيها أكثر وقد علمنا أن حفظ المال أشد من جمعه‏.‏وهل أتى الناس إلا من أنفسهم ثم ثقاتهم والمال لمن حفظه والحسرة لمن أتلفه‏.‏وإنفاقه هو إتلافه وإن حسنتموه بهذا الاسم وزينتموه بهذا اللقب‏!‏ وزعمتم أنما سمينا البخل صلاحاً والشح اقتصاداً كما سمى قوم الهزيمة انحيازاً والبذاء عارضة والعزل عن الولاية صرفاً والجائر على أهل الخراج مستقصياً‏!‏ بل أنتم الذين سميتم السرف جوداً والنفج أريحية وسوء نظر المرء لنفسه ولعقبه كرماً‏!‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏)‏ ابدأ بمن تعول ‏(‏وأنت تريد أن تغني عيال غيرك بإفقار عيالك وتسعد الغريب بشقوة القريب وتنفصل على من لا يعدل عنك ومن لو أعطيته أبداً قد علمتم ما قال صاحبنا لأخي تغلب فإنه قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ يا أخا تغلب إني والله كنت أجري ما جرى هذا الغيل وأجري وقد انقطع النيل‏.‏إني والله لو أعطيتك لما وصلت إليك حتى أتجاوز من هو أحق بذلك منك‏.‏إني لو أمكنت الناس من مالي لنزعوا داري طوبة طوبة‏!‏ إنه والله ما بقي معي منه إلا ما منعته الناس ‏"‏‏.‏ولكني أقول‏:‏ والله إن لو أمكنت الناس من نفسي لادعوا رقي بعد سلب نعمتي‏.‏قال إسماعيل‏:‏ وسمعته يقول‏:‏ عجبت لمن قلت دراهمه كيف ينام‏!‏ ولكن لا يستوي من لم ينم سروراً ومن لم ينم غماً‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وصية المرء يوم فقره وحاجته وقبل أن يغرغر‏:‏ ‏)‏ الثلث والثلث كثير ‏(‏‏.‏- فاستحسنت الفقهاء وتمنى الصالحون أن ننقص من الثلث شيئاً لاستكثار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثلث ولقوله‏:‏ ‏)‏ إنك إن تدع عيالك أغنياء خير من أن تدعهم عالة يتكففون الناس‏(‏‏.‏ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرحم عيالنا إلا بفضل رحمته لنا‏.‏فكيف تأمروني أن أوثر أنفسكم على نفسي وأقدم عيالكم على عيالي وأن أعتقد الثناء بدلاً من الغنى وأن أكنز الريح وأصطنع السراب بدلاً من الذهب والفضة‏!‏ قال إسماعيل‏:‏ وسمعته يقول لعياله وأصحابه‏:‏ اصبروا عن الرطب عند ابتدائه وأوائله وعن باكورات الفاكهة فإن للنفس عند كل طارف نزوة وعند كل هاجم نزوة‏.‏وللقادم حلاوة وفرحة وللجديد بشاشة وغرة فإنك متى رددتها ارتدت ومتى ردعتها ارتدعت‏.‏والنفس عزوف ونفور ألوف‏.‏وما حملتها احتملت وإن أهملتها فسدت‏.‏فإن تكف جميع دواعيها وتحسم جميع خواطرها في أول ردة صارت أقل عدداً وأضعف قوة‏.‏فإذا أثر ذلك فيها فعظها في تلك الباكورة بالغلاء والقلة فإن ذكر الغلاء والقلة حجة صحيحة وعلة عاملة في الطبيعة‏.‏فإذا أجابتك في الباكورة فسمها مثل ذلك في أوائل كثرتها واضرب نقصان الشهوة ونقصان قوة الغلبة بمقدار ما حدث لها من الرخص والكثرة‏.‏فلست تلقى على هذا الحساب من معالجة الشهوة عندك إلا مثل ما لقيت منها في نومك حتى تنقضي أيام الفاكهة وأنت على مثل ابتداء حالك وعلى أول مجاهدتك لشهوتك‏!‏ ومتى لم تعد أيضاً الشهوة فتنة والهوى عدواً اغتررت بهما وضعفت عنهما وأتمنتهما على نفسك‏.‏وهما أحضر عدو وشر دخيل‏.‏فاضمنوا لي النزوة الأولى أضمن لكم تمام الصبر وعاقبة اليسر وثبات العز في قلوبكم والغنى في أعقابكم ودوام تعظيم الناس لكم فإنه لو لم يكن من منفعة الغني إلا أنك لا تزال معظماً عند من لم ينل منك قط درهماً لكان الفضل في ذلك بيتاً والربح ظاهراً‏.‏ولو لم يكن من بركة الثروة ومن منفعة اليسر إلا أن رب المال الكثير لو اتصل بملك كبير في جلسائه من هو أوجب حرمة وأقدم صحبة وأصدق محبة وأمتع إمتاعاً وأكثر فائدة وصواباً إلا أنه خفيف الحال قليل ذات اليد ثم أراد ذلك الملك أن يقسم مالاً أو يوزع بينهم طرفاً لجعل حظ الموسر أكثر وإن كان في كل شيء دون أصحابه وحظ المخفف أقل وإن كان في كل شيء فوق أصحابه‏.‏قد ذكرنا رسالة سهل بن هارون ومذهب الحزامى وقصص الكندي وأحاديث الحارثي واحتجاجهم وطرائف نحلهم وبدائع حيلهم‏.‏قصة محمد بن أبي المؤمل‏:‏ قلت لمحمد بن أبي المؤمل‏:‏ أراك تطعم الطعام وتتخذه وتنفق المال وتجود به‏.‏وليس بين قلة الخبز وكثرته كثير ربح‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*والناس يبخلون من قل عدد خبزه ورأوا أرض خوانه‏.‏وعلى أني أرى وأنت لو لم تتكلف ولم تحمل على مالك بإجادته والتكثير منه ثم أكلت وحدك لم يلمك الناس ولم يكثروا لذلك منك ولم يقضوا عليك بالبخل ولا بالسخاء وعشت سليماً موفوراً وكنت كواحد من عرض الناس‏.‏وأنت لم تنفق الحرائب وتبذل المصون إلا وأنت راغب في الذكر والشكر وإلا لتخزن الأجر‏.‏فقد صرنا لقلة عدد خبزك من بين الأشياء نرضى لك من الغنيمة بالإياب ومن غنم الحمد والشكر بالسلامة من الذم واللوم‏!‏ فزد في عدد خبزك شيئاً فإن بتلك الزيادة القليلة ينقلب ذلك اللوم شكراً وذلك الذم حمداً‏.‏أعلمت أنك لست تخرج من هذا الأمر بعد الكلفة العظيمة سالماً لا لك ولا عليك فانظر في هذا الأمر رحمك الله‏!‏ قال‏:‏ يا أبا عثمان أنت تخطئ وخطأ العاقل أبداً يكون عظيماً وإن كان في العذر قليلاً لأنه إذا أخطأ أخطأ بتفقه وإحكام‏.‏فعلى قدر التفكر والتكلف يبعد من الرشاد ويذهب عن سبيل الصواب‏.‏وما أشك أنك قد نصحت بمبلغ الرأي منك‏.‏ولكن خف ما خوفتك وإنه مخوف‏!‏ بل الذي أصنع أدل على سخاء النفس بالمأكول وأدل على الاحتيال ليبالغوا لأن الخبر إذا كثر على الموائد ورث ذلك النفس صدوداً ولأن كل شيء من المأكول وغير المأكول إذا ملأ العين ملا الصدر‏.‏وفي ذلك موت الشهوة وتسكين الحركة‏!‏ ولو أن رجلاً جلس على بيدر تمر فائق وعلى كدس كمثرى منعوت وعلى مائة قنو موز موصوف لم يكن أكله إلا قدر استطرافه ولم يكن أكله إلا على قدر أكله إذا أتي بذلك في طبق نظيف مع خادم نظيف عليه منديل نظيف‏.‏وبعد فأصحابنا آنسون واثقون مسترسلون يعلمون أن الطعام لهم اتخذ وأن أكلهم له أوفق من تمزيق الخدم والأتباع له‏.‏ولو احتاجوا لدعوا به ولم يحتشموا منه ولكان الأقل منهم أن يجربوا ذلك المرة والمرتين وألا يقضوا علينا بالبخل دون أن يروه‏.‏فإن كانوا محتشمين وقد بسطناهم وساء ظنهم بنا مع ما يرون من الكلفة لهم فهؤلاء أصحاب تجن وتسرع‏.‏وليس في طاقتي إعتاب المتجني ولا رد المتسرع‏.‏قلت له‏:‏ إني قد رأيت أكلهم في منازلهم وعند إخوانهم وفي حالات كثيرة ومواضع مختلفة‏.‏ورأيت أكلهم عندك فرأيت شيئاً متفاوتاً وأمراً متفاقماً‏.‏فاحسب أن البخل عليهم غالب وان الضعف لهم شامل وأن سوء الظن يسرع إليهم خاصة‏.‏ثم لا تداوي هذا الأمر بما لا مؤنة فيه وبالشيء الذي لا قدر له أو تدع دعاءهم والإرسال إليهم والحرص على إجابتهم‏.‏والقوم ليس يلقون أنفسهم عليك‏.‏وإنما يجيئونك بالاستحباب منك‏.‏فإن أحببت أن تمتحن ما قال‏:‏ فإن الخبز إذا كثر على الخوان فالفاضل مما يأكلون لا يسلم من التلطخ والتغمير‏.‏والجردقة الغمرة والرقاقة المتلطخة لا أقدر أن أنظر إليها‏.‏وأستحيي أيضاً من إعادتها‏.‏فيذهب ذلك الفضل باطلاً‏.‏والله لا يحب الباطل‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ فإن ناساً يأمرون بمسحه ويجعلون الثريدة منه‏.‏فلو أخذت بزيهم وسلكت سبيلهم أتى ذلك لك على ما تريد ونريد‏.‏قال‏:‏ أفلست أعلم كيف الثريد ومن أي شيء هي - وكيف أمنع نفسي التوهم وأحول بينها وبين التذكير ولعل القوم الحواري المتلطخ مقام الخشكار النظيف‏.‏وعلى أن المسح والدلك يأتي على ما تعلق به الدسم‏.‏قال‏:‏ عيالي - يرحمك الله‏!‏ - عيالان‏:‏ واحد أعظمه عن هذا وأرفعه عنه وىخر لم يبلغ عندي أن يترف بالحواري‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ فاجعل إذاً جميع خبزك الخشكار فإن فضل ما بينه وبين الحواري في الحسن والطيب لا يقوم بفضل ما بين الحمد والذم‏.‏قال‏:‏ فهاهنا رأي هو أعدل الأمور وأقصدها‏:‏ وهو أنا نحضر هذه الزيادة من الخبز على طبق ويكون قريباً حيث تناله اليد فلا يحتاج أحد مع قربه منه إلى أن يدعو به ويكون قربه من يده قلت‏:‏ فالمانع من طلبه هو المانع من تحويله‏.‏فأطعني وأخرج هذه الزيادة من مالك كيف شئت‏.‏واعلم أن هذه المقايسة وطول هذه المذاكرة أضر علينا مما نهيتك عنه وأردتك على خلافه‏.‏فلما حضر وقت الغداء صوت بغلامه - وكان ضخماً جهير الصوت صاحب تقعير وتفخيم وتشديق وهمز وجزم‏:‏ يا مبشر‏!‏ هات من الخبز تمام عدد الرءوس‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ ومن فرض لهم هذه الفريضة ومن جزم عليهم هذا الجزم أرأيت إن لم يشبع أحدهم رغيفه أليس لا بد له من أن يعول على رغيف صاحبه أو يتنحى وعليه بقية أو يعلق يده منتظراً للعادة فقد عاد الأمر وبطل ما تناظرنا فيه‏.‏قال‏:‏ لا أعلم إلا ترك الطعام البتة أهون علينا من هذه الخصومة‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ هذا ما لا شك فيه‏.‏وقد علمت عندي بالصواب وأخذت لنفسك بالثقة إن وفيت بهذا القول‏.‏وكان أكثر ما يقول‏:‏ يا غلام هات شيئاً من قليلة وأقل منها وأعد لنا ماء بارداً وأكثر منه‏!‏ وكان يقول‏:‏ قد تغير كل شيء من أمر الدنيا وحال عن أمره وتبدل حتى المؤاكلة‏.‏قاتل الله رجالاً كنا نؤاكلهم‏:‏ ما رأيت قصعة قط رفعت من بين أيديهم إلا وفيها فضل‏!‏ وكانوا يعلمون أن إحضار الجدي إنما هو شيء من آيين الموائد الرفعية وإنما جعل كالعاقبة والخاتمة وكالعلامة للبسر والفراغ وأنه لم يحضر للتمزيق والتخريب وأن أهله لو أرادوا به السوء لقدموه قبل كل شيء لتقع الحدة به‏.‏بل ما أكل منه إذا جيء به إلا العابث وإلا الذي لو لم يره لقد كان يرفع يده ولم ينتظر غيره‏!‏ ولذلك قال أبو الحارث جمين حين رآه لا يمس‏:‏ هذا المدفوع عنه‏!‏ ولولا أنه على ذلك شاهد الناس لما قال ما قال‏.‏ولقد كانوا يتحامون بيضة البقيلة ويدعها كل واحد منهم لصاحبه حتى إن القصعة لقد كنت وإن البيض خاصة لعلي حاله‏.‏وأنت اليوم إذا أردت أن تمتع عينك بنظرة واحدة منها ومن بيض السلاءة لم تقدر على ذلك‏!‏ لا جرم لقد كان تركه ناس كثير ما بهم إلا أن يكونوا شركاء من ساءت رعته‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ الآدام أعداء للخبز وأعداها له المالح‏.‏فلولا أن الله انتقم منه وأعان عليه بطلب صاحبه الماء وإكثاره منه لظننت أنه سيأتي على الحرث والنسل‏!‏ وكان مع هذا يقول‏:‏ لو شرب الناس الماء على الطعام ما اتخموا‏.‏وأقلهم عليه شرباً أكثرهم عنه تخماً‏.‏وذلك أن الرجل لا يعرف مقدار ما أكل حتى ينال من الماء‏.‏وربما كان شبعان وهو لا يدري‏.‏فإذا ازداد على مقدار الحاجة بشم‏.‏وإذا نال من الماء شيئاً بعد شيء عرفه ذلك مقدار الحاجات فلم يزد إلا بقدر المصلحة‏.‏والأطباء يعلمون ما أقول حقاً‏.‏ولكنهم يعلمون أنهم لو أخذوا بهذا الرأي لتعطلوا ولذهب المكسب‏!‏ وما حاجة الناس إلى المعالجين إذا صحت أبدانهم وفي قول جميع الناس‏:‏ إن ماء دجلة أمرأ من الفرات وإن ماء مهران أمرأ من ماء نهر بلخ وفي قول العرب‏:‏ هذا ماء نمير يصلح عليه المال دليل على أن الماء يمرئ حتى قالوا‏:‏ إن الماء الذي يكون عليه النفاطات أمرأ من الماء الذي يكون عليه القيارات‏.‏فعليكم بشرب الماء على الغداء فإن ذلك أمرأ‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ ما بال الرجل إذا قال‏:‏ يا غلام أسقني ماء أو أسق فلاناً ماء أتاه بقلة على قدر الري فإذا قال‏:‏ أطعمني شيئاً أو قال‏:‏ هات لفلان طعاماً أتاه من الخبز بما يفضل عن الجماعة والطعام والشراب أخوان متحالفان ومتآزران وكان يقول‏:‏ لولا رخص الماء وغلاء الخبز لما كلبوا على الخبز وزهدوا في الماء‏.‏والناس أشد شيء تعظيماً للمأكول إذا كثر ثمنه أو كان قليلاً في أصل منبته وموضع عنصره‏.‏هذا الجزر الصافي وهذا الباقلى الأخضر العباسي أطيب من كمثرى خراسان ومن الموز البستاني‏!‏ ولكنهم لقصر همتهم لا يتشهون إلا على قدر الثمن ولا يحنون إلى الشيء إلا على قدر القلة‏.‏وهذه العوام في شهوات الأطعمة إنما تذهب مع التقليد أو مع العادة أو على قدر ما يعظم وأنا لست أطعم الجزر المسلوق بالخل والزيت والمري دون الكمأة بالزبد والفلفل لمكان الرخص أو لموضع الاستفضال ولكن لمكان طيبه في الحقيقة ولأنه مالح الطبيعة علم ذلك من علم وجهل ذلك من جهل‏!‏ وكان في منزله فربما دخل عليه الصديق له وقد كان تقدمه الزائر أو الزائران - وكان يستعمل على خوانه من الخدع والمكايد والتدبير ما لم يبلغ بعضه قيس بن زهير والمهلب ابن أبي صفرة وخازم بن أبي خزيمة وهرثمة بن أعين‏.‏وكان عنده فيه من الاحتيال ما لا يعرفه عمرو بن العاص ولا المغيرة بن شعبة‏.‏وكان كثيراً ما يمسك الخلال بيده ليؤيس الداخل عليه من غدائه‏!‏ - فإذا دخل عليه الصديق له وقد عزم على إطعام الزائر والزائرين قبله وضاق صدره بالثالث وإن كان قد دعاه وطلب إليه - أراد أن يحتال له أو الرابع إن ابتلي كل واحد منهما بصاحبه‏.‏فيقول عند أول دخوله وخلع نعله وهو رافع صوته بالتنويه وبالتشنيع‏:‏ هات يا مبشر لفلان شيئاًيطعم منه‏!‏ هات له شيئاً ينال منه‏!‏ هات له شيئاً‏!‏ اتكالاً‏!‏ على خجله أو غضبه أو أنفته وطمعاً في أن يقول‏:‏ قد فعلت‏!‏ فإن أخطأ ذلك الشقي وضعف قلبه وحصر وقال‏:‏ قد فعلت وعلم أنه قد أحرزه وحصله وألقاه وراء ظهره لم يرض أيضاً بذلك حتى يقول‏:‏ بأي شيء تغذيت فلا بد له من أن يكذب أو ينتحل المعاريض‏.‏فإذا استوثق منه رباطاً وتركه لا يستطيع أن يترمرم لم يرض بذلك حتى قول في حديث له‏:‏ كنا عند فلان فدخل عليه فلان فدعاه إلى غدائه فامتنع‏.‏ثم بدا له فقال‏:‏ في طعامكم بقيلة أنتم تجيدونها ثم تناول فلا يزال في وثاقه وفي سد الأبواب عليه وفي منعه البدوات‏.‏حتى إذاً بلغ الغاية قال‏:‏ يا مبشر أما إذ تغدى فلان واكتفى فهات لنا شيئاً نبعث به فإذا وضعوا الطعام أقبل على أشهدهم حياء أو على أكلاً فسأله عن حديث حسن أو عن خبر طويل‏!‏ ولا يسأله إلا عن حديث يحتاج فيه إلى الإشارة باليد أو الرأس‏!‏ كل ذلك ليشغله‏!‏ فإذا هم أكلوا صدراً أظهر الفتور والتشاغل والتنقر كالشعبان الممتلئ وهو في ذلك غير رافع يده ولا قاطع أكله‏!‏ إنما هو النتف بعد النتف وتعليق اليد في خلل ذلك فلا بد من أن ينقبض بعضهم ويرفع يده‏.‏وربما شمل ذلك جماعتهم‏.‏فإذا علم أنه قد أحرزهم واحتال لهم حتى يقلعهم من مواضعهم من حوال الخوان ويعيدهم إلى مواضع من مجالسهم وقال‏:‏ إنما الأكل تارات والشرب تارات‏.‏وكان كثيراً ما يقول لأصحابه إذا بكروا عليه‏:‏ لم لا نشرب أقداحاً على الريق فإنها تقتل الديدان وتحفش لأنفسنا قليلاً فإنها تأتي على جمبع الفضول وتشتهي الطعام بعد ساعة وسكره أطيب من سكر الكظة‏.‏والشراب على المليلة بلاء‏.‏وهو بعد ذلك دليل على أن نبيذي خالص‏.‏ومن لم يشرب على الريق فهو نكس في الفتوة ودعى في أصحاب النبيذ‏!‏ وإنما يخاف على كبده من سورة الشراب على الريق من بعد عهده باللحم‏.‏وهذه الصبحة تغسل عنكم الأوضار وتنفي التخم‏.‏وليس دواء الخمار إلا الشرب بالكبار‏.‏والأعشى كان أعلم به حيث يقول‏:‏ وكأس شريت على لذة وأخرى تداويت منها بها وهذا - حفظك الله - هو اليوم الذي كانوا لا يعاينون فيه لقمة واحدة ولا يدخل أجوافهم من النقل ما يزن خردلة‏!‏ وهو يوم سروره التام لأنه قد ربح المرزئة وتمتع بالمنادمة‏!‏ واشترى مرة شبوطة وهو ببغداد وأخذها فائقة عظيمة‏.‏وغالى بها وارتفع في ثمنها‏.‏وكان قد بعد عهده بأكل السمك وهو بصري لا يصبر عنه‏.‏فكان قد أكبر أمر هذه السمكة لكثرة ثمنها ولسمنها وعظمها ولشدة شهوته لها‏!‏ فحين ظن عند نفسه أنه قد خلا بها وتفرد بأطايبها وحسر عن ذراعيه وصمد صمدها هجمت عليه ومعي السدري‏!‏ فلما رآه رأى الموت الأحمر والطاعون الجارف ورأى الحتم المقضي ورأى قاصمة الظهر وأيقن بالشر وعلم أنه قد ابتلي بالتنين‏!‏ فلم يلبثه السدري حتى قور السرة بالمبال‏!‏ فاقبل علي فقال لي‏:‏ يا أبا عثمان السدري يعجبه السرر‏!‏ فما فصلت الكلمة من فيه حتى قبض على القفا فانتزع الجانبين جميعاً‏!‏ فأقبل علي فقال‏:‏ والسدري يعجبه الأقفاء‏!‏ فما فرغ من كلامه إلا والسدري قد اجترف المتن كله‏!‏ فقال‏:‏ يا أبا عثمان والسدري يعجبه المتون‏!‏ ولم يظن أن السدري يعرف فضيلة ذنب الشبوط وعذوبة لحمه‏.‏وظن أنه سيسلم له‏.‏وظن معرفة ذلك من الغامض‏.‏فلم يدر إلا والسدري قد اكتسح ما على الوجهين جميعاً‏!‏ ولولا أن السدري أبطره وأثقله وأكمده وملأ صدره وملاه غيظاً لقد كان أدرك معه طرفاً لأنه كان من الأكلة‏.‏ولكن الغيظ كان من أعوان السدري عليه‏.‏فلما أكل السدري جميع أطايبها وبقي هو في النظارة ولم يبق في يده مما كان يأمله في تلك السمكة إلا الغيظ الشديد والغرم الثقيل ظن أن في سائر السمكة ما يشبعه ويشفي من كرمه‏.‏فبذلك كان عزاؤه‏.‏وذلك هو الذي كان يمسك بأرماقه وحشاشات نفسه‏!‏ فتولد الغيظ في جوفه وأقلقته الرعدة فخبثت نفسه‏.‏فما زال يقئ ويسلح‏!‏ ثم ركبته الحمى‏!‏ وصحت توبته وثم عزمه في ألا يؤاكل رغيباً أبداً ولا زهيداً ولا يشتري سمكة أبداً رخيصة ولا غالية وإن أهدوها إليه ألا يقبلها وإن وجدها مطروحة لا يمسها‏.‏فهذا ما كان حضرني من حديث ابن أبي المؤمل‏.‏وقد مات‏.‏عفا الله عنا وعنه‏!‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*قصة أسد بن جانيفأما أسد بن جاني فكان يجعل سريره في الشتاء من قصب مقشر لأن البراغيث تزلق عن ليط القصب لفرط لينه وملاسته‏.‏وكان إذا دخل الصيف وحر عليه بيته أثاره حتى يغرق المسحاة‏.‏ثم يصب عليه جراراً كثيرة من ماء البئر‏.‏ويتوطؤه حتى يستوي‏.‏فلا يزال ذلك البيت بارداً ما دام ندياً‏.‏فإذا امتد به الندى ودام برده بدوامه اكتفى بذلك التبريد صيفته‏.‏وإن جف قبل انقضاء الصيف وعاد عليه الحر عاد عليه بالإثارة والصب‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ خيشتي أرض وماء خيشتي من بئري وبيتي أبرد ومؤنتي أخف‏.‏وأنا أفضلهم أيضاً بفضل الحكمة وجودة الآلة‏.‏وكان طبيباً فأكسد مرة فقال له قائل‏:‏ السنة وبئة والأمراض فاشية وأنت عالم ولك صبر وخدمة ولك بيان ومعرفة‏.‏فمن أين تؤتى في هذا الكساد قال‏:‏ أما واحدة فإني عندهم مسلم وقد اعتقد القوم قبل أن أتطيب لا بل قبل أن أخلق أن المسلمين لا يفلحون في الطب‏!‏ واسمي أسد وكان ينبغي أن يكون اسمي صليباً ومرايل ويوحنا وبيرا وكنيتي أبو الحارث وكان ينبغي أن تكون أبو عيسى وأبو زكريا وأبو إبراهيم‏.‏وعلى رداء قطن أبيض وكان ينبغي أنت يكون رداء حرير أسود‏.‏ولفظي لفظ عربي وكان ينبغي أن تكون لغتي لغة أهل جنديسابور‏.‏قال الخليل السلولي‏:‏ أقبل علي يوماً الثوري وكان يملك خمسمائة جريب ما بين كرسي الصدقة إلى نهر مرة‏.‏ولا يشتري إلا كل غرة وكل أرض مشهورة بكريم التربة وشرف الموضع والغلة الكثيرة‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأقبل علي يوماً فقال لي‏:‏ هل اصطبغت بماء الزيتون قط قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ لا والله لو فعلته ما نسيته‏!‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ أجل إني والله لو فعلته لما نسيته‏!‏ وكان يقول لعياله‏:‏ لا تلقوا نوى التمر والرطب وتعودوا ابتلاعه وخذوا حلوقكم بتسويغه فإن النوى يعقد الشحم في البطن ويدفئ الكليتين بذلك الشحم‏!‏ واعتبروا ذلك ببطون الصفايا وجميع ما يعتلف النوى‏!‏ والله لو حملتم أنفسكم على البزر والنوى وعى قضم الشعير واعتلاف القت لوجدتموها سريعة القبول‏!‏ وقد يأكل الناس القت قداحاً والشعير فريكا ونوى البسر الأخضر ونوى العجوة‏.‏فإنما بقيت الآن عليكم عقبة واحدة‏:‏ لو رغبتم في الدفإلا لتمستم الشحم‏.‏وكيف لا تطلبون شيئاً يغنيكم عن دخان الوقود وعن شناعة العكر وعن ثقل الغرم والشحم يفرح القلب ويبيض الوجه‏.‏والنار تسود الوجه‏.‏أنا أقدر أن أبتلع النوى وأعلفه النساء‏.‏ولكني أقول ذلك بالنظر مني لكم‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ كلوا الباقلي بقشوره فإن الباقلي يقول‏:‏ من أكلني بقشوري فقد أكلني ومن أكلني بغير قشوري فأنا الذي أكله‏!‏ فما حاجتكم إلى أن تصيروا طعاماً لطعامكم وأكلاً لما جعل أكلاً لكم وكان يعين مالاً عظيماً‏.‏ولم يكن له وارث‏.‏فكان يسخر ببعضهم فيقول عند الإشهاد‏:‏ قد علمتم أن لا وارث لي‏.‏فإذا مت فهذا المال لفلان‏!‏ فكان قوم كثير يحرصون على مبايعته لهذا‏.‏وقد رأيته أنا زماناً من الدهر ما رأيته قط إلا ونعله في يده أو يمشي طول نهاره في نعل مقطوعة العقب شديدة على صاحبها‏!‏ قال‏:‏ فهو ذا المجوس يرتعون البصرة وبغداد وفارس والأهواز والدنيا كلها بنعال سندية‏.‏فقيل له‏:‏ إن المجوسي لا يستحل في دينه المشركة فأنت لا تجده أبداً إلا حافياً أو لابساً نعلاً سندية‏.‏وأنت مسلم ومالك كثير‏.‏قال‏:‏ فمن كان ماله كثيراً فلابد له من أن يفتح كيسه للنفقات وللسراق قالوا‏:‏ فليس هاتين منزلة قال الخليل‏:‏ جلس الثوري إلى حلقة المصلحين في المسجد‏.‏فسمع رجلاً من مياسيرهم يقول‏:‏ بطنوا كل شيء لكم فإنه أبقى‏.‏ولأمر جعل الله دار الآخرة باقية ودار الدنيا فانية‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ ربما رأيت المبطنة الواحدة تقطع أربعة أقمصة والعمامة الواحدة تقطع أربعة أزر ليس ذلك إلا لتعاون الطي وترافد الأثناء‏.‏فبطنوا البواري وبطنوا الحصر وبطنوا البسط وبطنوا الغداء بشربة باردة‏!‏ ل فقال الثوري‏:‏ لم افهم مما قلت إلا هذا الحرف وحده‏!‏ قال الخليل‏:‏ حم الثوري وحم عياله وخادمه فلم يقدروا مع شدة الحمى على أكل الخبز‏.‏فربح كيلة تلك الأيام من الدقيق ففرح بذلك وقال‏:‏ لو كان منزلي سوق الأهواز أو نطاة خيبر أو وادي الجحفة لرجوت أن أستفضل كل سنة مائة دينار‏!‏ وكان يقول‏:‏ أول الإصلاح - وهو من الواجب - خصف النعل واستجادة الطراق وتشحيمها في كل الأيام وعقد ذؤابة الشراك من زي النساك لكيلا يطأ عليه إنسان فيقطعه‏.‏ومن الإصلاح الواجب قلب خرقة القلنسوة إذا اتسخت وغسلها من اتساخها بعد القلب‏.‏واجعلها حبرة فإنها مما له مرجوع‏!‏ ومن ذلك اتخاذ قميص الصيف جبة في الشتاء واتخاذ الشاة اللبون إذا كان عندك حمار‏.‏واتخاذ الحمار الجامع خير من غلة ألف دينار‏:‏ لأنه لرحلك وبه يدرك البعيد من حوائجك وعليه يطحن فتستفضل عليه ما يربحه عليك الطحان‏.‏وينقل عليه حوائجه وحوائجك حتى الحطب‏.‏ويستقي عليه الماء‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*وهذه كلها مؤن إذا اجتمعت كانت في السنة مالاً كثيراً ثم قال‏:‏ أشهد إن الرفق يمن وإن الخرق شؤم‏.‏واشتريت ملاءة مذارية فلبستها ما شاء الله رداء وملحفة‏.‏ثم احتجت إلى طيلسان فقطعتها - يعلم الله‏!‏ - فلبسته ما شاء الله‏.‏ثم احتجت إلى جبة فجعلته - يعلم الله‏!‏ - ظهار جبة محشوة فلبستها ما شاء الله‏.‏ثم أخرجت ما كان فيها من الصحيح فجعلته مخاد وجعلت قطنها للقناديل‏.‏ثم جعلت ما دون خرق المخاد للقلائس‏.‏ثم عمدت إلى أصح ما بقي فبعته من أصحاب الصينيات والصلاحيات‏.‏وجعلت السقاطات وما قد صار وقد رأيته وسمعت منه في البخل كلاماً كثيراً‏.‏وكان من البصريين ينزل في بغداد مسجد ابن رغبان‏.‏ولم أر شيخاً ذا ثروة اجتمع عنده وإليه من البخلاء ما اجتمع له‏:‏ منهم إسماعيل بن غزوان وجعفر بن سعيد وخاقان بن صبيح وأبو يعقوب الأعور وعبد الله العروضي والحزامي عبد الله بن كاسب‏.‏وأبو عبد الرحمن هذا شديد البخل شديد العارضة عضب اللسان‏.‏وكان يحتج للبخل ويوصي به ويدعو إليه‏.‏وما علمت أن أحداً جرد في ذلك كتاباً إلا سهل بن هارون‏.‏وأبو عبد الرحمن هذا هو الذي قال لابنه‏:‏ أبي بني إن إنفاق القراريط يفتح عليك أبواب الدوانيق وإنفاق الدوانيق يفتح عليك أبواب الدراهم وإنفاق الدراهم يفتح عليك أبواب الدنانير‏.‏والعشرات تفتح عليك أبواب المئين والمئون تفتح عليك أبواب الألوف حتى يأتي ذلك على الفرع والأصل ويطمس على العين والأثر ويحتمل القليل والكثير‏!‏ أي بني إنما صار تأويل الدرهم‏:‏ دار لهم وتأويل الدينار‏:‏ يدني إلى النار الدرهم إذا خرج إلى غير خلف وإلى غير بدل دار لهم على دوانق مخرجة‏.‏وقيل‏:‏ إن الدينار يدني إلى النار لأنه إذا أنفقته في غير خلف وأخرج إلى غير دل بقيت مخفقاً معدماً وققيراً مبلطاً‏.‏فيخرج الخارج وتدعو الضرورة إلى المكاسب الردية والطعم الخبيثة‏.‏والخبيث من الكسب يسقط وهذا تأويل الذي تأوله للدرهم والدينار ليس له إنما هذا شيء كان يتكلم به عبد الأعلى إذا قيل له‏:‏ لم سمي الكلب قليطاً قال‏:‏ لأنه قل ولطى‏!‏ وإذا قيل له‏:‏ لم سمي الكلب سلوقياً قال‏:‏ لأنه يستل ويلقي‏!‏ وإذا قيل له‏:‏ لم سمي العصفور عصفوراً قال‏:‏ لأنه عصى وفر‏!‏ وعبد الأعلى هذا هو الذي كان يقول في قصصه‏:‏ الفقير‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏مرفقته سلبة وجردقته فلقة وسمكته سلته في طيب له كثير‏.‏وبعض المفسرين يزعم أن نوحاً النبي عليه السلام إنما سمي نوحاً لأنه كان ينوح على نفسه وأن آدم سمي آدم لأنه حذي من أديم الأرض - وقالوا‏:‏ كان لونه في أدمته لون الأرض - وأن المسيح سمي المسيح لأنه مسح بدهن البركة‏.‏وقال بعضهم‏:‏ لأنه كان لا يقيم في البلد الواحد‏.‏وكان كأنه ماسح يمسح الأرض‏.‏ثم رجع الحديث إلى أعاجيب أبي عبد الرحمن‏:‏ وكان أبو عبد الرحمن‏:‏ وكان أبو الرحمن يعجب بالرءوس ويحمدها ويصفها‏.‏وكان لا يأكل اللحم إلا يوم أضحي أو من بقية أضحيته أو يكون في عرس أو دعوة أو سفرة‏.‏وكان سمى الرأس عرساً لما يجتمع فيه من الألوان الطيبة‏.‏وكان يسميه مرة الجامع ومرة الكامل‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ الرأس شيء واحد‏.‏وهو ذو ألوان عجيبة وطعوم مختلفة‏.‏وكل قدر وكل شواه فإنما هو شيء واحد‏.‏والرأس فيه الدماغ فطعم الدماغ على حدة‏.‏وفيه العينان وطعمهما شيء على حدة‏.‏وفيه الشحمة التي بين أصل الأذن ومؤخر العين وطعمها على حدة‏.‏على أن هذه الشحمة خاصة أطيب من المخ ونعم من الزبد وأدسم من السلاء‏.‏وفي الرأس اللسان وطعمه شيء على حدة‏.‏وفيه الخيشوم والغضروف الذي في الخيشوم وطعمهما شيء على حدة‏.‏وفيه لحم الخدين وطعمه شيء على حدة - حتى يقسم أسقاطه الباقية‏.‏ويقول‏:‏ الرأس سيد البدن‏:‏ وفيه الدماغ وهو معدن العقل ومنه يتفرق العصب الذي فيه الحس وبه قوام البدن‏.‏وإنما القلب باب العقل - كما أن النفس هي المدركة والعين هي باب الألوان والنفس هي السامعة الذائقة وإنما الأنف والأذن بابان‏.‏ولولا أن العقل في الرأس لما ذهب العقل من الضربة تصيبه‏.‏وفي الرأس الحواس الخمس‏.‏وكان ينشد قول الشاعر‏:‏ وكان يقول‏:‏ الناس لم يقولوا‏:‏ هذا رأس الأمر وفلان رأس الكتيبة وهو رأس القوم وهم رؤوس الناس وخراطيمهم وأنفهم ويستقوا من الرأس الرياسة والرئيس - وقد رأس القوم فلان - إلا والرأس هو المثل وهو المقدم‏.‏وكان إذا فرغ من أكل الرأس عمد إلى القحف وإلى الجبين فوضعه بقرب بيوت النمل والذر‏.‏فإذا اجتمعت فيه أخذه فنفضه في طست فيها ماء‏.‏فلا يزال يعيد ذلك في تلك المواضع حتى يقلع أصل النمل والذر من داره‏.‏فإذا فرغ من ذلك ألقاه في الحطب ليوقد به سائر الحطب‏.‏وكان إذا كان يوم الرءوس أقعد ابنه معه على الخوان‏.‏إلا أن ذلك بعد تشرط طويل وبعد أن يقف به على ما يريد‏!‏ وكان فيما يقول له‏:‏ إياك ونهم الصبيان وشره الزراع وأخلاق النوائح‏.‏ودع عنك خبط الملاحين والفعلة ونهش الأعراب والمهنة‏.‏وكل ما بين يديك فإنما حقك الذي وقع لك وصار أقرب إليك‏.‏وأعلم أنه إذا كان في الطعام شيء طريف ولقمة كريمة ومضغة شهية فإنما ذلك للشيخ المعظم والصبي المدلل‏.‏ولست واحداً منهما‏.‏فأنت قد تأتي الدعوات والولائم وتدخل منازل الإخوان وعهدك باللحم قريب وإخوانك أشد قرماً إليه منك‏.‏وإنما هو رأس واحد‏.‏فلا عليك أن تتجافى عن بعض وتصيب بعضاً‏.‏وأنا بعد أكره لك الموالاة بين اللحم فإن الله يبغض أهل البيت اللحمين‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ إياكم وهذه المجازر فإن لها ضراوة كضراوة الخمر‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ مدمن اللحم كمدمن الخمر‏.‏وقال الشيخ ورأى رجلاً يأكل اللحم فقال‏:‏ لحم يأكل لحماً‏!‏ أف لهذا عملاً‏!‏ وذكر هرم بن قطبة اللحم فقال‏:‏ وإنه ليقتل السباع‏.‏وقال المهلب‏:‏ لحم وارد على غير قاوم هذا الموت الأحمر‏.‏وقال الأول‏:‏ أهلك الرجال الأحمران‏:‏ اللحم والخمر وأهلك النساء الأحمران‏:‏ الذهب والزعفران‏.‏أي بني عود نفسك الأثرة ومجاهدة الهوى والشهوة‏.‏ولا تنهش نهش الأفاعي ولا تخضم خضم البراذين ولا تدم الأكل إدامة النعاج ولا تلقم لقم الجمال قال أبو ذر لمن بذل من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ يخضمون ونقضم والموعد الله‏.‏إن الله قد فضلك‏.‏فجعلك إنساناً فلا تجعل نفسك بهيمة ولا سبعاً‏.‏واحذر سرعة الكظة وسرف البطنة‏.‏وقد قال بعض الحكماء‏:‏ إذا كنت بطيناً فعد نفسك في الزمني‏.‏واعلم أن الشبع داعية البشم وأن البشم داعية السقم وأن السقم داعية الموت‏.‏ومن مات هذه الميتة فقد مات ميتة لئيمة‏.‏وهو قاتل نفسه وقاتل نفسه ألوم من قاتل غيره‏.‏وأعجب إن أردت العجب‏!‏ وقد قال الله جل ذكره‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ‏}‏‏.‏- وسواء قتلنا أنفسنا أو قتل بعضنا بعضاً كان ذلك للآية تأويلاً‏.‏أي بني إن القاتل والمقتول في النار‏.‏ولو سألت حذاق الأطباء لأخبروك أن عامة أهل القبور إنما ماتوا بالتخم‏.‏واعرف خطأ من قال‏:‏ أكلة وموتة‏!‏ وخذ بقول من قال‏:‏ رب أكلة تمنع أكلات‏.‏وقد قال الحسن‏:‏ يا بن آدم كل في ثلث بطنك واشرب في ثلث بطنك ودع الثلث للتفكر والتنفس‏.‏وقال بكر بن عبد الله المزني‏:‏ ما وجدت طعم العيش حتى استبدلت الخمص بالكظة وحتى لم ألبس من ثيابي ما يستخدمني وحتى لم آكل إلا ما لا أغسل يدي منه‏.‏يا بني والله ما أدى حق الركوع ولا وظيفة السجود ذو كظة ولا خشع الله ذو بطنة‏.‏والصوم مصحة والوجبات عيش الصالحين‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ لأمر ما طالت أعمار الهند وصحت أبدان الأعراب‏.‏لله در الحارث ابن كلدة حين زعم أن الدواء هو الأزم وأن الداء هو إدخال الطعام في أثر الطعام‏!‏ أي بني لم صفت أذهان العرب ولم صدقت أحساس العرب ولم صححت أبدان الرهبان مع طول الإقامة في الصوامع وحتى لم تعرف النقرس ولا وجع المفاصل ولا الأورام إلا لقلة الرزق من الطعام وخفة الزاد والتبلغ باليسير‏.‏أي بني إن نسيم الدنيا وروح الحياة أفضل من أن تبيت كظيظاً وأن تكون لقصر العمر حليفاً‏.‏وكيف لا ترغب في تدبير يجمع لك صحة البدن وذكاء الذهن وصلاح المعى وكثرة المال والقرب من عيش الملائكة أي بني لم صار الضب أطول شيء عمراً إلا لأنه إنما يعيش بالنسيم ولم زعم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الصوم وجاء إلا ليجعل الجوع حجازاً دون الشهوات‏.‏افهم تأدب الله فإنه لم يقصد به إلا مثلك‏.‏أي بني قد بلغت تسعين عاماً ما نقص لي سن ولا تحرك لي عظم ولا انتشر لي عصب ولا عرف دنين أذن ولا سيلان عين ولا سلس بول‏!‏ ما لذلك علة إلا التخفيف من الزاد‏.‏فإن كنت تحب الحياة فهذه سبيل الحياة وإن كنت تحب الموت فلا يبعد الله إلا من ظلم‏.‏هذه كانت وصيته في يوم الرءوس وحده‏!‏ فلم يكن لعياله إلا التقمم ومص العظم‏!‏ وكان لا يشتري الرأس إلا في زيادة الشهر لمكان زيادة الدماغ‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*وكان لا يشتري إلا راس فتي لوفارة الدماغ لأن دماغ الفتي أوفر ويكون مخه أنقص ومخ المسن أوفر ودماغه أنقص‏.‏وتزعم الأعراب والعرب أن النطفة إذا وقعت في الرحم في أول الهلال خرج الولد قوياً ضخماً وإذا كان في المحاق خرج ضئيلاً شختاً‏.‏وأنشد قول الشاعر‏:‏ لقحت في الهلال عن قبل الطه ر وقد لاح للصباح بشير ثم نمى ولم ترضع فلوا ورضاع المحج عيب كبير وكان أبو عبد الرحمن يشتري ذلك الرأس من جميع رءاسي بغداد إلا من رءاسي مسجد ابن رغبان‏.‏وكان لا يشتريه إلا يوم سبت‏.‏واختلط عليه الأمر قيما بين الشتاء والصيف‏.‏فكان مرة يشتريه في هذا الزمان ومرة يشتريه في هذا الزمان‏.‏وأما زهده في رءوس مسجد ابن رغبان فإن البصريين يختارون لحم الماعز الخصي على الضأن كله‏.‏ورءوس الضأن أشحم وألحم وأرخص رخصاً وأطيب‏.‏ورأس التيس أكثر لحماً من رأس الخصي لأن الخصي من الماعز يعرق جلده ويقل لحم رأسه‏.‏ولا يبلغ جلده وإن كان ماعزاً في الثمن عشر ما يبلغ جلد التيس‏.‏ولا يكون رأسه إلا دوناً‏.‏ولذلك تخطاه إلى غيره‏.‏وأما اختياره شراء الرءوس يوم السبت فإن القصابين يذبحون يوم الجمعة أكثر فتكثر الرءوس يوم السبت على قدر الفضل فيما يذبحون ولأن العوام والتجار والصناع لا يقومون إلى أكل الرءوس يوم السبت مع قرب عهدهم بأكل اللحم يوم الجمعة ولأن عامتهم قد بقيت عنده فضلة فهي تمنعه من الشهوة ولأن الناس لا يكادون يجمعون على خوان واحد بين الرءوس واللحم‏.‏وأما اختلاط التدبير عليه في فرق ما بين الشتاء والصيف فوجه ذلك أن العلل كانت تتصور له وتعرض له الدواعي على قدر قرمه وحركة شهوته صيفاً وافق ذلك أم شتاء‏.‏فإن اشتراه في الصيف فلأن اللحم في الصيف ارخص‏.‏والرءوس تابعة للحم ولأن الناس في الشتاء لها آكل وهم لها في القيظ أترك‏.‏فكان يختار الرخص على حسن الموقع‏.‏فإذا قويت دواعيها في الشتاء قال‏:‏ راس واحد شتوي كرأسين صيفيين‏!‏ لأن المعلوفة غير الراعية‏.‏وما أكل الكسب في الحبس موثقاً غير ما أكل الحشيش في الصحراء مطلقاً‏.‏وكان على ثقة أنه سيأتي عليه في الشتاء مع صحته وبدنه وفي شك من استبقائه في الصيف‏.‏ولنقصان شهوات الناس للرءوس في الصيف كان يخاف جريرة تلك البقية وجناية تلك الفضلة وكان يقول‏:‏ إن أكلتها بعد الشبع لم آمن العطب وإن تركتها لهم في الصيف ولم يعرفوا العلة طلبوا ذلك مني في الشتاء‏.‏حثني المكي قال‏:‏ كنت يوماً عند العنبري إذ جاءت جارية أمه ومعها كوز فارغ‏.‏فقالت‏:‏ قالت أمك‏:‏ بلغني أن عندك مزملة ويومنا يوم حار‏.‏فابعث إلي بشربة منها في هذا الكوز‏.‏قال‏:‏ كذبت‏!‏ أمي اعقل من أن تبعث بكوز فارغ ونرده ملآن‏!‏ اذهبي فاملئيه من ماء حبكم وفرغيه في حبنا‏.‏ثم املئيه من ماء مزملتنا حتى يعود شيء بشيء‏!‏ قال المكي‏:‏ فإذا هو يريد أن تدفع جوهراً بجوهر وعرضاً بعرض حتى لا تربح أمه إلا صرف ما بين العرضين الذي هو البرد والحر‏.‏فأما عدد الجواهر والأعراض فمثلاً بمثل‏.‏وقال المكي‏:‏ دخلت عليه يوماً وإذا عنده جلة تمر وإذا ظئره جالسة قبالته‏.‏فلما أكل تمرة رمى بنواتها إليها فأخذتها فمصتها ساعة ثم عزلتها‏.‏فقلت للمكي‏:‏ أكان يدع على النواة من جسم التمر شيئاً قال‏:‏ والله لقد رأيتها لاكت نواة مرة بعد أن مصتها فصاح بها صيحة لو كانت قتلت قتيلاً ما كان عنده أكثر من ذلك‏!‏ وما كانت إلا في أن تناول الأعراض وتسلم إليه الجوهر‏.‏وكانت تأخذ حلاوة النواة وتودعها ندوة الريق‏.‏قال الخليل‏:‏ كان أبو قطبة يستغل ثلاثة آلاف دينار‏.‏وكان من البخل يؤخر تنقية بالوعته إلى يوم المطر الشديد وسيل المثاعب ليكتري رجلاً واحداً فقط يخرج ما فيها ويصبه في الطريق فيجترفه السيل ويؤديه إلى القناة‏!‏ وكان بين موضع بئره والصب قدر مائتي ذراع‏.‏فكان لمكان زيادة درهمين يحتمل الانتظار شهراً أو شهرين وإن هو جرى في الطريق وأوذي به الناس‏!‏ وقال‏:‏ ونظر يوماً إلى الكساحين وهو معنا جالس في رجال من قريش وهم يخرجون ما في بالوعته ويرمون به في الطريق وسيل المثاعب يحتمله فقال‏:‏ أليس البط والجداء والدجاج والفراخ والدراج وخبز الشعير والصحناء والكراث والجواف جميعاً يصير إلى ما ترون فلم يغالي بشيء بصير هو والرخيص في معنى واحد قال‏:‏ وهم ثلاثة إخوة‏:‏ أبو قطبة والطيل وبابي من ولد عتاب بن أسيد - واحد منهم كان يحتج عن حمزة ويقول‏:‏ استشهد قبل أن يحج‏.‏والآخر كان يضحي عن أبي بكر وعمر ويقول‏:‏ أخطأ السنة في ترك الضحية‏.‏وكان الآخر يفطر عن عائشة أيام التشريق ويقول‏:‏ غلطت - رحمها الله - في صومها أيام العيد‏.‏فمن صام عن أبيه وأمه فأنا أفطر عن عائشة‏.‏حدثتني امرأة تعرف الأمور قالت‏:‏ كان في الحي مأتم اجتمع فيه عجائز من عجائز الحي‏.‏فلما رأين أن أهل المأتم قد أقمن المناحة اعتزلن وتحدثن‏.‏فبينا هن في حديثهن إذ ذكرن بر الأبناء بالأمهات وإنفاقهم عليهن‏.‏وذكرت كل واحدة منهن ما يوليها ابنها‏.‏فقالت واحدة منهن وأم فيلويه ساكتة - وكانت امرأة صالحة وابنها يظهر النسك ويدين بالبخل وله حانوت في مقبرة بني حصين يبيع فيها الأسقاط‏.‏- قالت‏:‏ فأقبلت على أم فيلويه قلت لها‏:‏ ما لك لا تحدثين معنا عن ابنك كما يتحدثن وكيف صنع فيلويه فيما بينك وبينه قالت‏:‏ كان يجري علي في كل أضحى درهماً‏!‏ فقالت‏:‏ وقد قطعه أيضاً‏!‏ قالت‏:‏ ما كان يجري علي إلا ذاك‏.‏ولقد ربما أدخل أضحى‏!‏ فقالت‏:‏ فقلت‏:‏ يا أم فيلويه وكيف يدخل أضحى في أضحى قد يقول الناس‏:‏ إن فلاناً أدخل شهراً في شهر ويوماً في يوم‏.‏فأما أضحى في أضحى فهذا لا يشركه فيه أحد‏!‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*قصة تمام بن جعفركان تمام بن جعفر بخيلاً على الطعام مفرط البخل‏.‏وكان يقبل على كل من أكل خبزه بكل علة ويطالبه بكل طائلة وحتى ربما استخرج عليه أنه لابن جلاد الدم‏.‏وكان إن قال له نديم له‏:‏ ما في الأرض أحد أمشي مني ولا على ظهرها أحد أقوى على الحضر مني‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وما يمنعك من ذلك وأنت تأكل أكل عشرة وهل يحمل الرجل إلا البطن لا حمد الله من يحمدك‏!‏ فإن قال‏:‏ لا والله إن أقدر أن أمشي لأني أضعف الخلق عنه وإني لأنبهر من مشى ثلاثين خطوة‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وكيف تمشي وقد جعلت في بطنك ما يحمله عشرون حمالاً‏!‏ وهل ينطلق الناس إلا مع خفة الأكل وأي بطين بقدر على الحركة وإن الكظيظ ليعجز عن الركوع والسجود فإن شكا ضرسه وقال‏:‏ ما نمت البارحة مع وجعه وضربانه قال‏:‏ عجبت كيف اشتكيت واحداً وكيف لم تشتك الجميع‏!‏ وكيف بقيت إلى اليوم في فيك حاكة‏!‏ وأي ضرس يقوى على الدرس والطحن‏!‏ والله إن الأرحاء السورية لتكل وإن الميجان الغليظ ليتعبه الدق‏!‏ ولقد استبطأت لك هذه العلة‏!‏ ارفق فإن الرفق يمن ولا تخرق بنفسك فإن الخرق شؤم‏!‏ وإن قال‏:‏ لا والله إن اشتكيت ضرساً لي قط ولا تجلجل لي سن عن موضعه منذ عرفت نفسي قال‏:‏ يا مجنون‏!‏ لأن كثرة المضغ تشد العمور وتقوي الأسنان وتدبغ اللثة وتغدو أصولها‏.‏وإعفاء الأضراس من المضغ يريحها‏.‏وإنما الفم جزء من الإنسان‏.‏وكما الإنسان نفسه إذا تحرك وعمل قوى وإذا طال سكونه تفتخ واسترخى فكذلك الأضراس‏.‏ولكن رفقاً‏!‏ فإن الإتعاب ينقص القوة‏.‏ولكل شيء مقدار ونهاية‏.‏فهذا ضرسك لا تشتكيه بطنك أيضاً لا تشتكيه فإن قال‏:‏ والله إن أروى من الماء‏.‏وما أظن أن في الدنيا أحداً أشرب مني للماء قال‏:‏ لابد للتراب من ماء ولابد للطين من ماء يبله ويرو‏.‏أوليست الحاجة على قدر كثرته وقلته والله لو شربت ماء الفرات ما استكثرته لك مع ما أرى من شدة أكلك وعظم لقمتك‏!‏ تدري ما قد تصنع أنت والله تلعب‏!‏ أنت لست ترى نفسك‏!‏ فسل عنك من يصدقك حتى تعلم أن ماء فإن قال‏:‏ ما شربت اليوم ماء البتة وما شربت أمس بمقدار نصف رطل وما في الأرض إنسان أقل شرباً مني للماء قال‏:‏ لأنك لا تدع لشرب الماء موضعاً‏!‏ ولأنك تكنز في جوفك كنزاً لا يجد الماء معه مدخلاً‏!‏ والعجب لا تتخم لأن من لا يشرب الماء على الخوان لا يدري مقدار ما أكل ومن جاوز مقدار الكفاية كان حرياً بالتخمة‏.‏فإن قال‏:‏ ما أنام الليل كله وقد أهلكني الأرق قال‏:‏ وتدعك الكظة والنفخة والقرقرة أن تنام والله لو لم يكن إلا العطش الذي ينبه الناس لما نمت‏.‏ومن شرب كثيراً بال كثيراً‏.‏ومن كان الليل كله بين شرب وبول كيف يأخذه النوم فإن قال‏:‏ ما هو إلا أن أضع رأسي فإنما أنا حجر ملقى إلى الصبح قال‏:‏ ذلك لأن الطعام يسكن ويخدر ويحير ويبل الدماغ ويبل العروق ويسترخي عليه جميع البدن‏.‏ولو كان في الحق لكان ينبغي أن تنام الليل والنهار‏!‏ فإن قال‏:‏ أصبحت وأنا لا أشتهي شيئاً قال‏:‏ إياك أن تأكل قليلاً ولا كثيراً فإن أكل القليل على غير شهوة أضر من الكثير مع الشهوة‏.‏قال الخوان‏:‏ ويل لي ممن قال‏:‏ لا أريد‏!‏ وبعد وكيف تشتهي الطعام اليوم وأنت قد أكلت بالأمس طعام عشرة‏!‏ وكان كثيراً ما يقول لندمائه‏:‏ إياكم والأكل على الخمار فإن دواء الخمار الشراب‏.‏الخمار تخمة‏.‏والمتخم إذا أكل مات لا محالة‏.‏وإياكم والإكثار في عقب الحجامة والفصد والحمام‏.‏وعليكم بالتخفيف في الصيف كله‏.‏واجتنبوا اللحم خاصة‏.‏وكان يقول‏:‏ ليس يفسد الناس إلا الناس‏:‏ هذا الذي يتكلم بالكلام البارد وبالطرف المستنكرة لو لم يصب من يضحك له وبعض من يشكره ويتضاحك له - أوليس هو عنده إلا أن يظهر العجب له - لما تكلف النوادر‏.‏ألا أهلك قول الناس للأكول النهم وللرغيب الشره‏:‏ فلان حسن الأكل‏!‏ هو الذي أهلكه وزاد في رغبته حتى جعل ذلك صناعة وحتى ربما أكل - لمكان قولهم وتقريبهم وتعجبهم - ما لا يطيقه فيقتل‏.‏فلا يزال قد هجم على قوم فأكل زادهم وتركهم بلا زاد‏!‏ فلو قالوا بدل قولهم‏:‏ فلان حسن الأكل‏:‏ فلان أقبح الناس أكلاً كان ذلك صلاحاً لفريقين‏.‏ولا يزال البخيل على الطعام قد دعا الرغيب البطن واتخذ له الطعام الطيب لفي عن نفسه المقالة وليكذب عن نفسه تلك الظنون‏.‏ولو كان شدة الضرس يعد في المناقب ويمدح صاحبه في المجالس لكان الأنبياء آكل الخلق ولخصهم الله - جل ذكره - من الرغب بما لم يعطه أحداً من العالمين‏.‏وكيف وفي مأثور الحديث‏:‏ ‏(‏ إن المؤمن يأكل في معي واحد وإن المنافق يأكل في سبعة أمعاء ‏)‏‏.‏أولسنا قد نراهم يشتمون بالنهم وبالرغب وبكثرة الأكل ويمدحون بالزهادة وبقلة الطعام أوليس قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ من أدله على الحسناء القتين وقد ساب رجل أيوب ابن سليمان بن عبد الملك فقال في بعض ما يسبه‏:‏ ماتت أمك بغراً وأبوك بشماً‏!‏ وبعد فهل سمعتم بأحد قط فخر بشدة أكل أبيه فقال‏:‏ أنا ابن آكل العرب بل قد رأينا أصحاب النبيذ والفتيان يتمدحون بكثرة الشرب كما يتمدحون بقلة الرزق‏.‏ولذلك قالت العرب‏:‏ قال الشاعر‏:‏ تكفيه فلذة كبد إن ألم بها من الشواء ويروي شربه الغمر وقال‏:‏ لا يتأرى لما في القدر يطلبه ولا تراه أمام القوم يقتفر وقال‏:‏ لا يغمز الساق من أين ولا وصم ولا يعض على شرسوفه الصفر والصفر هي حيات البطون إنما تكون من الفضول والتخم ومن الفساد والبشم‏.‏وشرب مرة نبيذ وغناه المغنى فشق قميصه من الطرب‏.‏فقال لمولى له له يقال له المحلول وهو إلى جنبه‏:‏ شق أيضاً أنت - ويلك - قميصك‏!‏ - والمحلول هذا من الآيات - قال‏:‏ لا والله لا أشقه وليس لي غيره‏.‏قال‏:‏ فشقه وأنا أكسوك غداً‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأنا أشقه غداً‏.‏قال‏:‏ أنا ما أصنع فلم أسمع بإنسان يقايس ويناظر في الوقت الذي إنما يشق فيه القميص من غلبة الطرب غيره وغير مولاه محلول‏.‏دخل على الأعمى على يوسف بن كل خير وقد تغدى‏.‏فقال‏:‏ يا جارية هاتي لأبي الحسن غداء‏.‏قالت‏:‏ لم يبق عندنا شيء‏.‏قال‏:‏ هاتي - ويلك‏!‏ - ما كان فليس من أبي الحسن حشمة‏!‏ ولم يشك على أنه سيؤتي برغيف ملطخ وبرقاقة ملطخة وبسكر وبقية مرق وبعرق وبفضلة شواء وببقايا ما يفضل في الجامات والسكرجات‏.‏فجاءت بطبق ليس عليه إلا رغيف أرز قاحل لا شيء غيره‏.‏فلما وضعوا الخوان بين يديه فأجال يده فيه وهو أعمى فلم يقع إلا على ذلك الرغيف وقد عل أن قوله‏:‏ ليس منه حشمة لا يكون إلا مع القليل‏.‏فلم يظن أن الأمربلغ ذلك‏.‏فلما لم يجد غيره قال‏:‏ ويلكم‏!‏ ولأكل هذا بمره رفعتم الحشمة كلها والكلام لم يقع إلا على هذا حدثني محمد بن حسان الأسود قال‏:‏ أخبرني زكريا القطان قال‏:‏ كان للغزال قطعة أرض قدام حانوتي فأكرى نصفها من سماك يسقط عنه ما استطاع من مؤنة الكراء‏.‏قال‏:‏ وكان الغزال أعجوبة في البخل‏.‏وكان يجيء من منزله ومعه رغيف في كمه‏.‏فكان أكثر دهره يأكله بلا أدم‏.‏فإذا أعيا عليه الأمر أخذ من ساكنه جوافة بحبة وأثبت عليها فلساً في حسابه‏!‏ فإذا أراد أن يتغدى أخذ الجوافة فمسحها على وجه الرغيف ثم عض عليه‏!‏ وربما فتح بطن الجوافة فيطر جنبيها وبطنها باللقمة بعد اللقمة‏!‏ فإذا خاف أن ينهكها ذلك وينضم بطنها طلب من ذلك السماك شيئاً من ملح السمك فحشا جوفها لينفخها وليوهم أن هذا هو ملحها الذي ملحت به‏!‏ ولربما غلبته شهوته فكدم طرف أنفها وأخذ من طرف الأرنبة ما يسيغ به لقمته‏!‏ وكان ذلك منه لا يكون إلا في آخر لقمة ليطيب فمه بها‏!‏ ثم يضعها في ناحية‏.‏فإذا اشترى من امرأة غزلاً أدخل تلك الجوافة في ثمن الغزل من طريق إدخال العروض وحسبها عليها بفلس فيسترجع رأس المال ويفضل الأدم‏.‏وروى أصحابنا عن عبد الله بن المقفع قال‏:‏ كان ابن جذام الشيء يجلس إلي‏.‏وكان ربما انصرف معي إلى المنزل فيتغذى معنا ويقيم إلى أن يبرد‏.‏وكنت أعرفه بشدة البخل وكثرة المال‏.‏فألح علي في الاستزارة وصممت عليه في الامتناع‏.‏فقال‏:‏ جعلت فداك‏!‏ أنت تظن أني ممن يتكلف وأنت تشفق علي‏!‏ لا والله‏!‏ إن هي إلا كسيرات يابسة وملح وماء الحب‏!‏ فظننت أنه يريد اختلابي بتهوين الأمر عليه‏.‏وقلت‏:‏ إن هذا كقول الرجل‏:‏ يا غلام أطعمنا كسرة وأطعم السائل خمس تمرات‏.‏ومعناه أضعاف ما وقع اللفظ عليه‏.‏وما أظن أن أحداً يدعو مثلي إلى الحربية من الباطنة ثم يأتيه بكسرات وملح‏.‏فلما صرت عنده وقربه إلي إذ وقف سائل بالباب فقال‏:‏ أطعمونا مما تأكلون أطعمكم الله من طعام الجنة‏!‏ قال‏:‏ بورك فيك‏!‏ فأعاد الكلام فأعاد عليه مثل ذلك القول‏.‏فأعاد عليه السائل فقال‏:‏ اذهب - ويلك‏!‏ - فقد ردوا عليك‏.‏فقال السائل‏:‏ سبحان الله‏!‏ ما رأيت كاليوم أحداً يرد من لقمة والطعام بين يديه‏!‏ قال‏:‏ اذهب - ويلك‏!‏ - وإلا خرجت إليك والله فدققت ساقيه‏!‏ فقلت للسائل‏:‏ اذهب وأرح نفسك فإنك لو تعرف من صدق وعبده مثل الذي أعرف لما وقفت طرفة عين بعد رده إياك‏!‏ وكان أبو يعقوب الذقنان يقول‏:‏ ما فاتني اللحم منذ ملكت المال‏.‏وكان إذا كان يوم الجمعة اشترى لحم بقر بدرهم واشترى بصلاً بدانق وباذنجاناً بدانق وقرعة بدانق‏.‏فإذا كان أيام الجزر فجزر بدانق‏!‏ وطبخه كله سكباجاً‏.‏فأكل وعياله يومئذ خبزهم بشيء من رأس القدر وما ينقطع في القدر من البصل والباذنجان والجزر والقرع والشحم واللحم‏.‏فإذا كان يوم السبت ثردوا خبزهم في المرق‏.‏فإذا كان يوم الأحد أكلوا البصل‏.‏فإذا كان يوم الاثنين أكلوا الجزر‏.‏فإذا كان يوم الثلاثاء أكلوا القرع‏.‏فإذا كان يوم الأربعاء أكلوا الباذنجان‏.‏فإذا كان يوم الخميس أكلوا اللحم‏.‏فلهذا كان يقول‏:‏ ما فاتني اللحم منذ ملكت المال‏!‏ قال أصحابنا‏:‏ نزلنا بناس من أهل الجزيرة وإذا هم في بلاد باردة وإذا حطبهم شر حطب وإذا الأرض كلها غابة واحدة طرفاء‏.‏فقلنا‏:‏ ما في الأرض أكرم من الطرفاء‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ هو كريم ومن كرمه نفر‏.‏فقلنا‏:‏ وما الذي تفرون منه قالوا‏:‏ دخان الطرفاء يهضم الطعام وعيالنا كثير‏!‏ وقد عاب ناس أهل المازح والمديبر بأمور‏:‏ منها أن خشكانهم من دقيق شعير وحشوه الذي فيه من الجوز والسكر من دقيق خشكار‏.‏وأهل المازج لا يعرفون بالبخل‏.‏ولكنهم أسوأ الناس حالاً‏.‏فتقديرهم على قدر عيشهم‏.‏وإنما نحكي عن البخلاء الذين جمعوا بين البخل واليسر وبين خصب البلاد وعيش أهل الجدب‏.‏فأما من يضيق على نفسه لأنه لا يعرف إلا الضيق فليس سبيله سبيل القوم‏.‏قال المكي‏:‏ كان لأبي عم يقال له سليمان الكثري‏.‏سمى بذلك لكثرة ماله‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*وكان يقربني وأنا صبي إلى أن بلغت‏.‏ولم يهب لي مع ذلك التقريب شيئاً قط‏.‏وكان قد جاوز في ذلك حد البخلاء‏.‏فدخلت عليه يوماً وإذا قدامه قطع دار صيني لا تسوى قيراطاً‏.‏فلما نال حاجته منها مددت يدي لآخذ منها قطعة‏.‏فلما نظر إلي قبضت يدي‏!‏ فقال‏:‏ لا تنقبض وانبسط واسترسل‏.‏وليحسن ظنك فإن حالك عندي على ما تحب‏!‏ فخذه كله فهو لك بزوبره وبحذافيره‏!‏ وهو لك جميعاً‏!‏ نفسي بذلك سخية‏!‏ والله أعلم أني مسرور بما وصل إليك من الخير‏!‏ فتركته بين يديه وقمت من عنده وجعلت وجهي كما أنا إلى العراق‏!‏ فما رأيته وما رآني حتى مات‏.‏وقال المكي‏:‏ سمعني سليمان وأنا أنشد شعر امرئ القيس‏:‏ لنا غنم نسوقها غزار كأن قرون جلتها العصي فتملأ بيتنا أقطاً وسمناً وحسبك من غنىً شبع وروي قال‏:‏ لو كان الذي قال ليحيى بن خالد حين نقب في أبي قبيس وزاد في داره‏:‏ عمدت إلى شيخ الجبال فزعزعته وثلمت فيه‏.‏وقال حين عوتب في قلة الضحك وشدة القطوب‏:‏ إن الذي يمنعني من الضحك أن الإنسان أقرب ما يكون من البذل إذا ضحك وطابت نفسه‏!‏ صحبني محفوظ النقاش من مسجد الجامع ليلاً‏.‏فلما صرت قرب منزله - وكان منزله أقرب إلى مسجد الجامع من منزلي - سألني أن أبيت عنده‏.‏وقال‏:‏ أين تذهب في هذا المطر والبرد ومنزلي منزلك وأنت في ظلمة وليس معك نار وعندي لباً لم ير الناس مثله وتمر ناهيك به جودة لا تصلح إلا له‏!‏ فملت معه فأبطأ ساعة‏.‏ثم جاءني بجام لبإ وطبق تمر‏.‏فلما مددت قال‏:‏ يا أبا عثمان إنه لبإ وغلظه‏!‏ وهو الليل وركوده‏!‏ ثم ليلة مطر ورطوبة وأنت رجل قد طعنت في السن‏.‏ولم تزل تشكو من الفالج طرفاً‏.‏وما زال الغليل يسرع إليك‏.‏وأنت في الأصل لست بصاحب عشاء‏!‏ فإن أكلت اللبأ ولم تبالغ كنت لا آكلاً ولا تاركاً وحرشت طباعك‏.‏ثم قطعت الأكل أشهى ما كان إليك‏.‏وإن بالغت بتنا في ليلة سوء من الاهتمام بأمرك ولم نعد لك نبيذاً ولا عسلاً‏.‏وإنما قلت هذا الكلام لئلا تقول غداً‏:‏ كان وكان‏!‏ والله وقد وقعت بين نابي أسد‏!‏ لأني لو لم أجئك به وقد ذكرته لك قلت‏:‏ بخل به وبدا له فيه‏.‏وإن جئت به ولم أحذرك منه ولم أذكرك كل ما عليك فيه قلت‏:‏ لم يشفق علي ولم ينصح‏.‏فقد برئت إليك من الأمرين جميعاً‏.‏وإن شئت فأكلة وموتة‏!‏ وإن شئت فبعض الاحتمال ونوم على سلامة‏!‏ فما ضحكت قط كضحكي تلك الليلة‏.‏ولقد أكلته جميعاً فما هضمه إلا الضحك والنشاط والسرور فيما أظن‏.‏ولو كان معي من يفهم طيب ما تكلم به لأتى على الضحك أو لقضى علي‏.‏ولكن ضحك من كان وحده لا يكون على شطر مشاركة الأصحاب‏.‏وقال أبو القماقم‏:‏ أول الإصلاح ألا يرد ما صار في يدي لك فإن كان ما صار في يدي لي فهو لي وإن لم يكن لي فأنا أحق به ممن صيره في يدي‏!‏ ومن أخرج من يده شيئاً إلى يد غيره من غير ضرورة فقد أباحه لمن صيره إليه‏!‏ وتعريفك إياه مثل إباحته‏.‏وقالت له امرأة‏:‏ ويحك يا أبا القماقم‏!‏ إني قد تزوجت زوجاً نهارياً والساعة وقته‏.‏وليست على هيئته‏.‏فاشتر لي بهذا الرغيف أساً وبهذا الفلس دهناً فإنك تؤجر‏!‏ فعسى الله أن يلقي محبتي في قلبه فيرزقني على يدك شيئاً أعيش به فقد والله ساءت حالي وبلغ المجهود مني - فأخذهما وجعله وجهه‏!‏ فرأته بعد أيام فقالت‏:‏ سبحان الله‏!‏ أما رحمتني مما صنعت بي‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ويحك‏!‏ سقط والله مني الفلس فمن الغم أكلت الرغيف‏!‏ وتعشق واحدة فلم يزل يتبعها ويبكي بين يديها حتى رحمته‏.‏وكانت مكثرة وكان مقلاً‏.‏فاستهداها هريسة وقال‏:‏ أنتم أحذق بها‏!‏ فلما كان بعد أيام تشهى عليها رءوساً‏.‏فلما كان بعد قليل طلب منها حيسة‏.‏فلما كان بعد ذلك تشهى عليها طفيشلية‏.‏قالت المرأة‏:‏ رأيت عشق الناس يكون في القلب وفي الكبد وفي الأحشاء‏.‏وعشقك أنت ليس يجاوز معدتك‏!‏ وقال أبو الأصبغ‏:‏ ألح أبو القماقم على قوم عند الخطبة إليهم يسأل عن مال امرأة ويحصيه ويسأل عنه‏.‏فقالوا‏:‏ قد أخبرناك بما لها فأنت أي شيء مالك قال‏:‏ وما سؤالكم عن مالي الذي لها يكفيني ويكفيها‏!‏ سمعت شيخاً من مشايخ الأبلة يزعم أن فقراء أهل البصرة أفضل من فقراء أهل الأبلة‏.‏قلت‏:‏ بأي شيء فضلتم قال‏:‏ هم أشد تعظيماً للأغنياء وأعرف بالواجب‏.‏ووقع بين رجلين أبليين كلام فأسمع أحدهما صاحبه كلاماً غليظاً فرد عليه مثل كلامه‏.‏فرأيتهم قد أنكروا ذلك إنكاراً شديداً ولم أر لذلك سبباً‏.‏فقلت‏:‏ لم أنكرتم أن يقول له مثل ما قال قالوا‏:‏ لأنه أكثر منه مالاً‏.‏وإذا جوزنا هذا له جوزنا لفقرائنا أن يكافئوا أغنياءنا ففي هذا الفساد كله‏!‏ وقال حمدان بن صباح‏:‏ كيف صار رياح يسمعني ولا أسمعه أفهو أكثر مالاً مني ثم قال‏:‏ ويكون الزائر من أهل البصرة عند الأبلى مقيماً مطمئناً‏.‏فإذا جاء المد قالوا‏:‏ ما رأينا مداً قط ارتفع ارتفاعه‏.‏وما أطيب السير في المد‏!‏ والسير في المد إلى البصرة أطيب من السير في الجزر إلى الأبلة‏!‏ فلا يزالون به حتى أن من الرأي أن يغتنم ذلك المد بعينه‏!‏ كان أحمد الخاركي بخيلاً وكان نفاجاً‏.‏وهذا أغيظ ما يكون‏.‏وكان يتخذ لكل جبة أربعة أزرار ليرى الناس أن عليه جبتين ويشتري الأعذاق والعراجين والسعف من الكلاء فإذا جاء الحمال إلى بابه تركه ساعة يوهم الناس أن له من الأرضين ما يحتمل أن يكون ذلك كله منها‏.‏وكان يكتري قدور الخمارين التي تكون للنبيذ ثم يتحرى أعظمها ويهرب من الحمالين بالكراء كي يصيحوا بالباب‏:‏ يشترون الداذي والسكر ويحبسون الحمالين بالكراء‏!‏ وليس في منزله رطل دبس‏!‏ وسمع قول الشاعر‏:‏ رأيت الخبز عز لديك حتى حسبت الخبز في جو السحاب وما روحتنا عنا ولكن خفت مرزئة الذباب فقال‏:‏ ولم ذب عنهم لعنه الله‏!‏ ما أعلم إلا أنه شهى إليهم الطعام ونظف لهم القصاع وفرغهم له وسخرهم عليه‏!‏ ثم ألا تركها تقع في قصاعهم وتسقط على آنافهم وعيونهم‏!‏ هو والله أهل لما هو أعظم من هذا‏!‏ كم ترون من مرة قد أمرت الجارية أن تلقي في القصعة الذبابة والذبابتين والثلاثة حتى يتقزز بعضهم ويكفي الله شره‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وأما قوله‏:‏ رأيت الخبز عز لديك حتى قال‏:‏ فإن لم أعز هذا الشيء الذي هو قوام أهل الأرض وأصل الأقوات وأمير الأغذية فأي شيء أعز إي والله إني أعزه وأعزه وأعزه وأعزه مدى النفس ما حملت عيني الماء‏.‏وبلغ من نفجه مع ذلك ما أخبرني به إبراهيم بن هانئ قال‏:‏ كنت عنده يوماً إذ مر به بعض الباعة فصاح الخوخ الخوخ‏!‏ فقلت‏:‏ وقد جاء الخوخ بعد قال‏:‏ نعم قد جاء وقد أكثرنا منه‏.‏فدعاني الغيظ عليه إلى أن دعوت البياع وأقبلت على ابن الخاركي فقلت‏:‏ ويحك‏!‏ نحن لم نسمع به بعد وأنت قد أكثرت منه‏!‏ وقد تعلم أن أصحابنا أترف منك‏!‏ ثم أقبلت على البياع فقلت‏:‏ كيف تبيع الخوخ فقال‏:‏ ستة بدرهم قلت‏:‏ أنت ممن يشتري ست خوخات بدرهم وأنت تعلم أنه بياع بعد أيام مائتين بدرهم ثم تقول‏:‏ وقد أكثرنا منه وهذا يقول‏:‏ ستة بدرهم قال‏:‏ وأي شيء أرخص من ستة أشياء بشيء كان غلام صالح بن عفان يطلب منه لبيت الحمار بالليل‏.‏فكان يعطيه كل ليلة ثلاثة أفلس - والفلوس أربعة طسوج - ويقول‏:‏ طسوج يفضل وحبة تنقص وبينهما يرمي الرامي‏!‏ وكان يقول لابنه‏:‏ تعطي صاحب الحمام وصاحب المعبر لكل واحد منهما طسوجاً وهو إذا لم ير معك إلا ثلاثة أفلس لم يردك قال أبو كعب‏:‏ دعا موسى بن جناح جماعة من جيرانه ليفطروا عنده في شهر رمضان‏.‏وكنت فيهم‏.‏فلما صلينا المغرب ونجز ابن جناح أقبل علينا ثم قال‏:‏ لا تعجلوا فإن العجلة من الشيطان‏.‏وكيف لا تعجلون وقد قال الله جل ذكره‏:‏ وكان الإنسان عجولاً وقال‏:‏ خلق الإنسان من عجل - اسمعوا ما أقول فإن فيما أقول حسن المؤاكلة والبعد من الأثرة والعاقبة الرشيدة والسيرة المحمودة‏.‏وإذا مد أحدكم يده إلى الماء فاستسقى - وقد أتيتم ببهطة أو بجوذابة أو بعصيدة أو ببعض ما يجري في الحلق ولا يساغ بالماء ولا يحتاج فيه إلى مضغ وهو طعام يد لا طعام يدين وليست على أهل اليد منه مؤنة وهو مما يذهب سريعاً - فأمسكوا حتى يفرغ صاحبكم فإنكم تجمعون عليه خصالاً‏:‏ منها أنكم تنغصون عليه بتلك السرعة إذا علم أنه لا يفرغ إلا مع فراغكم‏.‏ومنها أنكم تخنقونه ولا يجد بداً من مكافأتكم فلعله أن يتسرع إلى لقمة حارة فيموت وأنتم ترونه‏.‏وأدنى ذلك أن تبعثوه على الحرص وعلى عظم اللقم‏.‏ولهذا ما قال الأعرابي حين قيل له‏:‏ لم تبدأ بأكل اللحم الذي فوق الثريد قال‏:‏ لأن اللحم ظاعن والثريد مقيم‏!‏ قال أبو كعب‏:‏ فربما نسي بعضنا فمد يده إلى القصعة وقد مد يده صاحبه إلى الماء فيقول له موسى‏:‏ يدك يا ناسي‏!‏ ولولا شيء لقلت لك‏:‏ يا متغافل‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وأتانا بارزة‏.‏ولو شاء إنسان أن يعد حبها لعده لتفرقه ولقلته‏.‏قال‏:‏ فنثروا عليها ليلة من ذلك مقدار نصف سكرة‏.‏فوقعت ليلتئذ في قطعة وكنت إلى جنبه فسمع صوتها حين مضغتها فضرب يده على جنبي ثم قال‏:‏ اجرش يا أبا كعب اجرش‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ ويلك‏!‏ أما تتقي الله‏!‏ كيف أجرش جزءاً لا يتجزأ‏.‏



*

----------


## أحمد طه

*قصة ابن العقدىكان ابن العقدى ربما استزار أصحابه إلى البستان‏.‏وكنت لا أظنه ممن يحتمل قلبه ذلك على حال‏.‏فسألت ذات يوم بعض زواره فقلت‏:‏ احك لي أمرك‏.‏قال‏:‏ وتستر علي قلت‏:‏ نعم ما دمت بالبصرة‏.‏قال‏:‏ يشتري لنا أرزاً بقشره ويحمله معه ليس معه شيء مما خلق الله إلا ذلك الأرز‏!‏ فإذا صرنا إلى أرضه كلف أكاره أن يجشه في مجشة له ثم ذراه ثم غربله ثم جش الواش منه‏.‏فإذا فرغ من الشراء والحمل ثم من الجش ثم من التذرية ثم من الإدارة والغربلة ثم من جش الواش ثم من تذريته ثم من إدارته وغربلته كلف الأكار أن يطحنه على ثوره وفي رحاه‏.‏فإذا طحنه كلفه أن يغلي له الماء وأن يحتطب له‏.‏ثم يكلفه العجن لأنه بالماء الحار أكثر نزلاً‏.‏ثم كلف الأكار أن يخبزه‏.‏وقبل ذلك ما قد كلفهم أن ينصبوا له الشصوص للسمك ويسكروا الدرياجة على صغار السمك لا يدخلوا في السواقي فيدخلوا أيديهم في حجرة الشلابي والرمان‏.‏فإن أصبنا من السمك شيئاً جعله كباباً على نار الخبز تحت الطابق حتى لا يحتاج من الحطب إلى كثير‏.‏فلا نزال منذ غدوة إلى الليل في كد وجوع وانتظار‏.‏ثم لا يكون عشاؤنا إلا خبز أرز أسود غير منخول - بالشلابي‏.‏ولو قدر على غير ذلك فعل‏.‏قلت له‏:‏ فلم لا يتخذ موضع مذار من بعض دقاق أرضه فيذري لكم الأرز ثم يكون الخيار في يده إن أراد أن يعجل عليكم الطعام أطعمكم الفرد أو إن أحب أن يتأنى ليطعمكم الجوهري‏.‏قال‏:‏ والله لئن سمع هذا وعرفه ليتكلفه‏.‏الله الله فينا فإنا قوم مساكين‏!‏ ولو قدرنا على شيء لم نحتمل هذا البلاء‏!‏ حدثني المكي قال‏:‏ بت عند إسماعيل بن غزوان‏.‏وإنما بيتني عنده حين علم أني تعشيت عند مويس وحملت معي قربة نبيذ‏.‏فلما مضى من الليل أكثره وركبني النوم جعلت فراشي البساط ومرفقتي يدي وليس في البيت إلا مصلى له ومرفقة ومخدة‏.‏فأخذ المخدة فرمى بها إلي فأبيتها ورددتها عليه‏.‏وأبى وأبيت‏.‏فقال‏:‏ سبحان الله‏!‏ يكون أن تتوسد مرفقك وعندي فضل مخدة فأخذتها فوضعتها تحت خدي فمنعني من النوم إنكاري للموضع ويبس فراشي‏.‏وظن أني قد نمت‏.‏فجاء قليلاً قليلاً حتى سل المخدة من تحت رأسي‏.‏فلما رأيته قد مضى بها ضحكت وقلت‏:‏ قد كنت عن هذا غنياً‏!‏ قال‏:‏ إنما جئت لأسوي رأسك‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ إني لم أكلمك حتى وليت بها‏.‏قال‏:‏ كنت لهذا جئت فلما صارت المخدة في يدي نسيت ما جئت له‏!‏ والنبيذ - ما علمت - والله يذهب بالحفظ أجمع‏!‏ وحدثني الحزامي والمكي والعروضي قالوا‏:‏ سمعنا إسماعيل يقول‏:‏ أوليس قد أجمعوا على أن البخلاء في الجملة أعقل من الأسخياء في الجملة ها نحن أولاء عندك جماعة فينا من يزعم أنه سخي وفينا من يزعم أنه بخيل‏.‏فانظر أي الفريقين أعقل هأنذا وسهل بن هارون وخاقان بن صبيح وجعفر بن سعيد والحزامي والعروضي وأبو يعقوب الخريمي فهل معك إلا أبو إسحاق وحدثني المكي قال‏:‏ قلت لإسماعيل مرة‏:‏ لم أر أحداً قط أنفق على الناس من ماله فلما احتاج إليهم آسوه‏.‏قال‏:‏ لو كان ما يصنعون لله رضاً وللحق موافقاً لما جمع الله لهم الغدر واللؤم من أقطار الأرض‏.‏ولو كان هذا الإنفاق في حقه لما ابتلاهم الله - جل ذكره - من جميع خلقه‏.‏حدثني تمام بن أبي نعيم قال‏:‏ كان لنا جار وكان له عرس‏.‏فجعل طعامه كله فالوذقا‏.‏فقيل له‏:‏ إن المؤنة تعظم قال‏:‏ أحتمل ثقل الغرم بتعجيل الراحة لعن الله النساء‏!‏ ما أشك أن من أطاعهن شر منهن‏.‏وحديث سمعناه على وجه الدهر‏:‏ زعموا أن رجلاً قد بلغ في البخل غايته وصار إماماً وأنه كان إذا صار في يده الدرهم خاطبه وناجاه وفداه واستنبطه‏.‏وكان مما يقول له‏:‏ كم من أرض قد قطعت‏!‏ وكم من كيس قد فارقت‏!‏ وكم من خامل رفعت‏!‏ ومن رفيع قد أخملت‏!‏ لك عندي ألا تعرى ولا تضحي‏!‏ - ثم يلقيه في كيسه ويقول له‏:‏ اسكن على اسم الله في مكان لا تهان ولا تذل ولا تزعج منه‏!‏ - وأنه لم يدخل فيه درهماً قط فأخرجه وأن أهله ألحوا عليه في شهوة وأكثروا عليه في إنفاق درهم فدافعهم ما أمكن ذلك‏.‏ثم حمل درهماً فقط‏.‏فبينا هو ذاهب إذ رأى حواء قد أرسل على نفسه أفعى لدرهم يأخذه‏.‏فقال في نفسه‏:‏ أتلف شيئاً تبذل فيه النفس بأكلة أو شربة والله ما هذا إلا موعظة لي من الله‏!‏ فرجع إلى أهله ورد الدرهم إلى كيسه - فكان أهله منه في بلاء‏.‏وكانوا يتمون موته والخلاص بالموت أو الحياة‏.‏فلما مات وظنوا أنهم قد استراحوا منه قدم ابنه فاستولى على ماله وداره‏.‏ثم قال‏:‏ ما كان أدم أبى فإن أكثر الفساد إنما يكون في الإدام‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ كان يأتدم بجبنة عنده‏.‏قال‏:‏ أرونيها‏.‏فإذا فيها حز كالجدول من أثر مسح اللقمة‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ما هذه الحفرة قالوا‏:‏ كان لا يقطع الجبن وإنما كان يمسح على ظهره فيحفر كما ترى‏!‏ قال‏:‏ فبهذا أهلكني وبهذا أقعدني هذا المقعد‏!‏ لو علمت ذلك ما صليت عليه‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ فأنت كيف تريد أن تصنع قال‏:‏ أضعها من بعيد فأشير إليها باللقمة‏!‏ ولا يعجبني هذا الحرف الأخير لأن الإفراط لا غاية له‏.‏وإنما نحكي ما كان في الناس وما يجوز أن يكون فيهم أو حجة أو طريقة‏.‏فأما مثل هذا الحرف فليس مما نذكره‏.‏وأما سائر حديث هذا الرجل فإنه من البابة‏.‏قال ابن جهانة الثقفية‏:‏ عجبت ممن يمنع النبيذ طالبه لأن النبيذ إنما يطلب ليوم فصد أو يوم حجامة أو يوم زيارة زائر أو يوم أكل سمك طري أو يوم شربة دواء‏.‏ولم نر أحداً طلبه وعنده نبيذ ولا ليدخره ويحتكره ولا لبيعه ويعتقد منه‏.‏وهو شيء يحسن طلبه وتحسن هبته ويحسن موقعه‏.‏وهو في الأصل كثير رخيص فما وجه منعه ما يمنعه عندي إلا من لاحظ له في أخلاق الكرام‏!‏ وعلى أني لست أوجل - بما أهب منه - على نبيذي النقصان لأني إذا احتجت عن ندمائي بقدر ما أخرجت من نبيذي رجع إلى نبيذي على حاله وكنت قد تحمدت بما لا يضرني فمن ترك التحمد بما لا يضره كان من التحمد بما يضره أبعد‏.‏فذكر ابن جهانة ماله من الكرم بهبة نبيذه ولم يذكر ما عليه من اللؤم بحجب ندمائه‏.‏قال الأصمعي أو غيره‏:‏ حمل بعض الناس مدينيا على برذون فأقامه على الارى‏.‏فانتبه من نومه فوجده يعتلف‏.‏ثم نام فانتبه فوجده يعتلف‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*فصاح بغلامه‏:‏ يا بن أم‏!‏ بعه وإلا فهبه وإلا فرده وإلا فاذبحه‏!‏ أنام ولا ينام‏!‏ يذهب بحر مالي‏!‏ ما أراد إلا استئصالي‏!‏ قال أبو الحسن المدائني‏:‏ كان بالمدائن تمار وكان بخيلاً‏.‏وكان غلامه إذا دخل الحانوت يحتال فربما احتبس‏.‏فاتهمه بأكل التمر فسأله يوماً فأنكر‏.‏فدعا بقطنة بيضاء ثم قال‏:‏ امضغها‏.‏فمضغها‏.‏فلما أخرجها وجد فيها حلاوة وصفرة قال‏:‏ هذا دأبك كل يوم وأنا لا أعلم‏!‏ أخرج من داري‏!‏ وكان عندنا رجل من بني أسد إذا صعد ابن الأكار إلى نخلة له ليلقط له رطباً ملأ فاه ماء‏.‏فسخروا به وقالوا له‏:‏ إنه يشربه ويأكل شيئاً على النخلة‏.‏فإذا أراد أن ينزل بآل في يده ثم أمسكه في فيه‏!‏ والرطب أهون على أولاد الأكرة وعلى أولاد غير الأكرة من أن يحتمل فيه أحد شطر هذا المكروه ولا بعضه‏.‏قال‏:‏ فكان بعدها يملأ فاه من ماء أصفر أو أحمر أو أخضر لكي لا يقدر على مثله في رءوس النخل‏!‏ وحدثني المصري وكان جار الداردريشي وماله لا يحصى‏.‏قال‏:‏ فانتهر سائلاً ذات يوم وأنا عنده‏.‏ثم وقف عليه آخر فانتهره إلا أن ذلك بغيظ وحنق‏.‏قال‏:‏ فأقبلت عليه فقلت له‏:‏ ما أبغض إليك السؤال‏!‏ قال‏:‏ أجل عامة من ترى منهم أيسر مني‏.‏قال‏:‏ فقلت‏:‏ ما أظنك أبغضتهم لهذا‏.‏قال‏:‏ كل هؤلاء لو قدروا على داري لهدموها وعلى حياتي لنزعوها‏!‏ أنا لو طاوعتهم فأعطيتهم كما سألوني كنت قد صرت مثلهم منذ زمان‏!‏ فكيف تظن بغضي يكون لمن أرادني على هذا وكان أخوه شريكه في كل شيء‏.‏وكان في البخل مثله‏.‏فوضع أخوه في يوم جمعة بين أيدينا ونحن على بابه طبق رطب يساوي بالبصرة دانقين‏.‏فينا نحن نأكل إذ جاء أخوه فلم يسلم ولم يتكلم حتى دخل الدار‏.‏فأنكرنا ذلك‏.‏وكان يفرط في إظهار البشر ويجعل البشر وقاية دون ماله‏.‏وكان يعلم أنه إن جمع بين المنع والكبر قتل‏.‏قال‏:‏ ولم نعرف علته ولم يعرفها أخوه‏.‏فلما كان الجمعة الأخرى دعا أيضاً أخوه بطبق رطب‏.‏فبينا نحن نأكل إذ خرج من الدار ولم يسلم ولم يقف‏.‏فأنكرنا ذلك ولم ندر أيضاً ما قصته‏.‏فلما أن كان في الجمعة الثالثة ورأى مثل ذلك كتب إلى أخيه‏:‏ يا أخي‏!‏ كانت الشركة بيني وبينك حين لم يكثر الولد ومع الكثرة يقع الاختلاف‏.‏ولست آمن أن يخرج ولدي وولدك إلى مكروه‏.‏وها هنا أموال باسمي ولك شطرها وأموال باسمك ولي شطرها وصامت في منزلي وصامت في منزلك لا نعرف فضل بعض ذلك على بعض‏.‏وإن طرقنا أمر الله ما ركدت الحرب بين هؤلاء الفتية وطال الصخب بين هؤلاء النسوة‏.‏فالرأي أن تتقدم اليوم فيما يحسم منهم هذا السبب‏.‏فلما قرأ أخوه كتابه تعاظمه ذلك وهاله وقلب الرأي ظهراً لبطن فلم يزده التقليب إلا جهلاً‏.‏فجمع ولده وغلظ عليهم وقال‏:‏ عسى أن يكون أحد منكم قد أخطأ بكلمة واحدة أو يكون هذا البلاء من جرائر النساء‏.‏فلما عرف براءة ساحة القوم تمشى إليه حافياً راجلاً فقال‏:‏ ما يدعوك إلى القسمة والتمييز أدع صلحاء أهل المسجد الساعة حتى أشهدهم بأني وكيل لك في هذه الضياع وحول كل شيء في منزلي إلى منزلك وجرب ذلك مني الساعة‏.‏فإن وجدتني أروغ وأعتل فدونك - فحاجتي الآن أن تخبرني بذنبي‏.‏قال‏:‏ مالك من ذنب وما من القسمة من بد‏.‏فأقام عنده فلما طال عليه الأمر وبلغ منه الجهد قال له‏:‏ حدثني عن وضعك أطباق الرطب وبسطك الحصر في السكك وإحضارك الماء البارد وجمعك الناس على بابي في كل جمعة‏!‏ كأنك ظننت أنا كنا عن هذه المكرمة عمياً‏!‏ إنك إذا أطعمتهم اليم البرني أطعمتهم غداً السكر وبعد غد الهلبات‏.‏ثم يصير ذلك أيام الجمع في سائر أيام الأسبوع‏.‏ثم يتحول الرطب إلى الغداء ثم يؤدي الغداء إلى العشاء‏.‏ثم تصير إلى الكساء ثم الأجداء ثم الحملان ثم اصطناع الصنائع‏!‏ والله إني لأرثي لبيوت الأموال لخراج المملكة من هذا فكيف بمال تاجر جمعه من الحبات والقراريط والدوانيق والأرباع والأنصاف قال‏:‏ جعلت فداك‏!‏ تريد ألا آكل رطبة أبداً فضلاً على غير ذلك فلا والله لا كلمتهم أبداً‏!‏ قال‏:‏ إياك أن تخطئ مرتين‏:‏ مرة في إطماعهم فيك ومرة في اكتساب عداوتهم‏.‏أخرج من هذا الأمر على حساب ما دخلت فيه وتسلم تسلم‏.‏كان أبو الهذيل أهدى إلى مويس دجاجة‏.‏وكانت دجاجته التي أهداها دون ما كان يتخذ لمويس‏.‏ولكنه بكرمه وبحسن خلقه أظهر التعجب من سمنها وطيب لحمها‏.‏وكان يعرف بالإمساك الشديد‏.‏فقال‏:‏ وكيف رأيت يا أبا عمران تلك الدجاجة قال‏:‏ كانت عجباً من العجب‏!‏ فيقول‏:‏ وتدري ما جنسها وتدري ما سنها فإن الدجاجة إنما تطيب بالجنس والسن‏.‏وتدري بأي شيء كنا نسمنها‏.‏- فلا يزال في هذا والآخر يضحك ضحكاً نعرفه نحن ولا يعرفه أبو الهذيل‏.‏وكان أبو الهذيل أسلم الناس صدراً وأوسعهم خلقاً وأسهلهمسهولة‏.‏فإن ذكروا دجاجة قال‏:‏ أين كانت يا أبا عمران من تلك الدجاجة فإن ذكروا بطة أو عناقاً أو جزوراً أو بقرة قال‏:‏ فأين كانت هذه الجزور في الجزر من تلك الدجاجة في الدجاج وإن استسمن أبو الهذيل شيئاً من الطير والبهائم قال‏:‏ لا والله ولا تلك الدجاجة‏!‏ وإن ذكروا عذوبة الشحم قال‏:‏ عذوبة الشحم في البقر والبط وبطون السمك والدجاج ولا سيما ذلك الجنس من الدجاج‏.‏وإن ذكروا ميلاد شيء أو قدوم إنسان قال‏:‏ كان ذلك بعد أن أهديتها لك بسنة وما كان بين قدوم فلان وبين البعثة بتلك الدجاجة إلا يوم‏.‏وكانت مثلاً في كل شيء وتاريخاً في كل شيء‏!‏ وأقبل مرة على محمد بن الجهم وأنا وأصحابنا عنده فقال‏:‏ إني رجل منخرق الكفين لا أليق شيئاً‏.‏ويدي هذه صناع في الكسب ولكنها في الإنفاق خرقاء‏!‏ كم تظن من مائة ألف درهم قسمتها على الإخوان في مجلس أبو عثمان يعلم ذلك‏!‏ أسألك بالله يا أبا عثمان هل تعلم ذلك فقلت‏:‏ يا أبا الهذيل ما نشك فيما تقول - فلم يرض باحتضاري هذا الكلام حتى وكان أبو سعيد المدائني إماماً في البخل عندنا بالبصرة‏.‏وكان من كبار المغتنين ومياسيرهم‏.‏وكان شديد العقل شديد العارضة حاضر الحجة بعيد الروية‏.‏وكنت أتعجب من تفسير أصحابنا لقول العرب في لؤم اللئيم الراضع‏:‏ قال أصحابنا‏:‏ كل لئيم بخيل وليس كل بخيل لئيماً لأن اسم اللئيم يقع على البخل وعلى قلة الشكر وعلى مهانة النفس وعلى أن له في ذلك عرفاً متقدماً‏.‏قال أبو زيد‏:‏ هو لئيم وملائم‏.‏فاللئيم ما فسرت والملام الذي يقوم بعذر اللئيم‏.‏فأما اللئيم الراضع فالذي لا يحلب في الإناء ويرضع الخلف مخافة أن يضيع من اللبن شيء‏.‏قال ثوب بن شحمة العنبري في امرأته الهمدانية‏:‏ وحديث لا مجة التي حدثتني تدع الإناء تشرباً للقادم القادمان‏:‏ الخلفان المقدمان‏.‏فلما بلغه ذلك عنها طلقها‏.‏فلما طلقها قيل له‏:‏ إن البخل إنما يعيب الرجال ومتى سمعت بامرأة هجيت في البخل قال‏:‏ ليس ذلك بي‏.‏أخاف أن تلد لي مثلها‏.‏قال رافع بن هريم‏:‏ ‏.‏‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*تحلب قاعداً وتلمج أحياناً وقبعك حاضر يدعوا الله أن يجعله صاحب شاء ولا يجعله صاحب إبل وأن يرتضع من الخلف وإن كان معه إناء‏.‏والعربي يماري على صاحبه فيقول‏:‏ إن كنت كاذباً فاحتلبت قاعداً‏:‏ أي أبدلك الله بكرم الإبل لؤم الغنم‏.‏فكيف يتعجب من لؤم الراضع وصنع أبو سعيد المدائني أعظم من ذلك اصطبغ من دون خل وهو قائم حتى فني ولم يخرج منه قليلاً ولا كثيراً‏.‏وكانت له حلقة يقعد فيها أصحاب الغنية والبخلاء الذين يتذاكرون الإصلاح‏.‏فبلغهم أن أبا سعيد يأتي الحربية في كل يوم ليقتضي رجلاً هناك خمسة دراهم فضلت عليه وقالوا‏:‏ هذا خطأ عظيم وتضييع كثير‏.‏وإنما الحزم أن يتشدد في غير تضييع‏.‏وصاحبنا هذا قد رجع على نفسه بضروب من البلاء‏.‏فاجتمعوا عليه على طريق التفرغ له والاستفادة منه‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ نراك تصنع شيئاً لا نعرفه والخطأ منك أعظم منه من غيرك‏.‏قد أشكل علينا هذا الأمر فأخبرنا عنه فقد ضاقت صدورنا به‏:‏ خبرنا عن مضيك إلى الحربية لتقتضي خمسة دراهم فواحدة‏:‏ أنا لا نأمن عليك انتقاض بدنك وقد خلا ما خلا من سنك وأن تعتل فتدع التقاضي الكثير بسبب القليل‏.‏وثانية‏:‏ أنك إن تنصب هذا النصب فلا بد لك من أن تزداد في العشاء إن كنت ممن يتعشى أو تتعشى إن وبعد فإنك تحتاج أن تشق وسط السوق وعليك ثيابك والحمولة تستقبلك‏.‏فمن هاهنا نترة ومن هاهنا جذبة فإذا الثوب قد أودى‏.‏ومن ذلك أن نعلك تنقب وترق وساق سراويلك تتسخ وتبلى ولعلك أن تعثر في نعلك فتقدها قداً ولعلك أن تهرتها هرتاً‏.‏وبعد فاقتضاء القليل أدلى بك إلى هذا لو بلغت منه شيئاً‏.‏وإنك أفضل إلا أنا نحب أنك تجاى عن الأمر بشيء فليس كلنا يثق لك بالصواب في كل شيء‏.‏قال أبو سعيد‏:‏ أما ما ذكرتم من انتفاض البدن فإن الذي أخاف على بدني من الدعة ومن قلة الحركة أكثر‏.‏وما رأيت أصح أبداناً من الحمالين والطوافين‏.‏والقوم قبلى إن يموتوا لم يكن لهم تلك عادة‏.‏أو ليس يقول الناس‏:‏ والله لفلان أصح من الجلاوزة - يعني اختلاف الجلاوزة في العدو -‏.‏ولربما أقمت في المنزل لبعض الأمر فأكثر الصعود والنزول خوفاً من قلة الحركة‏.‏وأما التشاغل بالبعيد عن القريب فإني لا أعرض للبعيد حتى أفرغ من القريب‏.‏وأما ما ذكرتم من الزيادة في الطعام فقد أيقنت نفسي واطمأن قلبي على أنه ليس لنفسي عندي إلا ما لها وأنها إن حاسبتني أيام النصب حاسبتها أيام الراحة فستعلم حينئذ أين أيام الحربية من أيام ثقيف وأما ما ذكرتم من تلقى الحمولة ومن مزاحمة أهل السوق ومن النتر والجذب فأنا أقطع عرض وأما ما ذكرتم من شأن النعل والسراويل فإني من لدن خروجي من منزلي إلى أن أقرب من باب صاحبي فإنما نعلي في يدي وسروايلي في كمي‏!‏ فإذا صرت إليه لبستهما‏!‏ فإذا فصلت من عنده خلعتهما‏!‏ فهما في ذلك اليوم أودع أبداناً وأحسن حالاً‏!‏ بقي الآن لكم مما ذكرتم شيء قالوا‏:‏ لا‏.‏قال‏:‏ فها هنا واحدة تفي بجميع ما ذكرتم‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وما هي إذا علم القريب الدار ومن لي عليه ألوف الدنانير شدة مطالبتي للبعيد الدار ومن ليس لي عليه إلا الفلوس أتي بحقي ولم يطمع نفسه في مالي‏.‏وهذا تدبير يجمع لي إلى رجوع مالي طول راحة بدني‏.‏ثم أنا بالخيار في ترك الراحة لأني أقسمها على الأشغال حينئذ كيف شئت‏.‏وأخرى أن هذا القليل لو لم يكن فضلة من كثير وموصلاً بدين لي مشهور لجاز أن أتجافى عنه‏.‏فأما أن أدع شيئاً يطمع في فضول ما يبقي على الغرماء فهذا ما لا يجوز‏.‏فقاموا وقالوا بأجمعهم‏:‏ لا والله لا سألناك عن مشكلة‏!‏ حدثني أحمد المكي أخو محمد المكي - وكان متصلاً بأبي سعيد - نسيت القنية ونسيت صنعة المال لأعاجيب أبي سعيد وحديثه قال أحمد‏:‏ قلت له مرة‏:‏ والله إنك لكثير المال وإنك لتعرف ما نجهل وإن قميصك وسخ فلم لا تأمر بغسله قال‏:‏ فلو كنت قليل المال وأجهل ما تعرف كيف كان قولك لي إني قد فكرت في هذا منذ ستة أشهر فما وضح لي بعد الأمر فيه‏.‏أقول مرة‏:‏ الثوب إذا اتسخ أكل البدن كما يأكل الصدأ الحديد والثوب إذا ترادفه العرق وجف وتراكم عليه الوسخ ولبد أكل السلك وأحرق الغزل‏.‏هذا مع نتن ريحه وقبح منظره‏.‏وبعد فإني رجل آتي أبواب الغرماء وغلمان غرمائي جبابرة‏.‏فما ظنك بهم إذا رأوني في أطمار وسخة وأسمال درنة وحال حداد جبهوا مرة وحجبوا مرة فيرجع ذلك علينا بمضرة‏.‏من إصلاح المال أن ينفي عنه كل ما أعان على حبسه مع ما يدخل من الغيظ ويلقي من كان كذلك من المكروه‏.‏فإذا اجتمعت هذه الخواطر هممت نغسلها فإذا همت به عارضني معارض يوهمني أنه أتاني من جهة الحزم ومن قبل العقل فقال‏:‏ أول ذلك الغرم الذي يكون في الماء والصابون‏.‏والجارية إذا ازدادت عناء ازدادت أكلاً‏.‏والصابون نورة والنورة تأكل الثوب‏.‏وإن انحزق لا يزال الثوب على خطر حتى يسلم إلى العصر والدق‏.‏ثم إذا ألقي على الرسن فهو بعرض الجذبة والنترة والعلق‏.‏ولابد من الجلوس يومئذ في البيت‏.‏ومتى جلست في البيت فتحوا علينا أبواباً من النفقة وأبواباً من الشهوات‏.‏والثياب لابد لها من دق‏.‏فإن نحن دققناها في المنزل قطعناها‏.‏وإن نحن أسلمناها إلى القصار فغرم على غرم‏.‏وعلى أنه ربما أنزل بها من المكروه ما هو أشد‏.‏وما جلست في المنزل قط إلا أرجف بي الغرماء وادعوا على الأمراض والأحداث‏.‏وفي ذلك لهم فساد والتواء وطمع لم يكن عندهم‏.‏فإذا أنا لبستها وقد ابيضت وحسنت وخفت وطابت تبينت عند ذلك وسخ جسدي وكثرة شعري وقد كان بعض ذلك موصولاً ببعض فعرفته فاستبان لي ما لم يكن يستبين واكترثت لما لم أكن اكترثت له فيصير ذلك مدعاة إلى دخول الحمام‏.‏فإن دخلته فغرم ثقيل مع المخاطرة بالثياب‏.‏ولي امرأة جميلة شابة‏.‏فإذا رأتني قد أطليت وغسلت رأسي وبيضت ثوبي عارضتني بالتطيب وتلبس أحسن ثيابها‏!‏ مع أمور كثيرة نسي بعضها أحمد وبعضها أنا‏.‏وكان أبو سعيد هذا مع بخله أشد الناس نفساً وأحماهم أنفاً‏.‏بلغ من أمره في ذلك ومن بلوغه فيه أنه أتى رجلاً من ثقيف يقتضيه ألف دينار وقد حل عليه المال‏.‏فكان ربما أطال عنده الجلوس‏.‏ويحضر عنده الغداء فيتغدى معه‏.‏وهو في ذلك يقتضيه‏.‏فلما طال عليه المطل قال له يوماً وهو على خوانه‏:‏ إن لهذا المال زكاة مؤداة وقد علمنا أنا حين أخرجنا هذا المال من أيدينا أنه معرض للذهاب وللمنازعة الطويلة ولأن يقع في الميراث‏.‏ثم رضينا منك بالريح اليسير بالذي ظنناه بك من حسن القضاء‏.‏ولولا ذلك لم نرض بهذا المال‏.‏وهذا المال إذا كان شرطه أن يرجع بعد سنة فرفهت عنك بحسن المطالبة شهراً أو شهرين ثم مكث عندي إلى أن أصبت له مثلك شهراً أو شهرين سحق فضله وخرج علينا فضل‏.‏ومثلك يكتفي بالقليل‏.‏وقد طال اقتضائي وطال تغافلك‏.‏يقول هذا الكلام وهو في ذلك لا يقطع الأكل - فأقبل عليه رجل من ثقيف فعرض له بأنه لو أراد التقاضي محضاً لكان ذلك في المسجد ولم يكن في الموضع الذي يحضر فيه الغداء‏.‏فقطع الأكل ثم نزا في وجهه الدم ونظر إليه نظر الجمل الصول ثم كاد يطير‏!‏ ثم أقبل عليه فقال‏:‏ لا أم لك‏!‏ أنا إنما اصطبغت من دن خل حتى فني من حسن العقل‏.‏وأحببت الغنى بفضل بغضي للفقر وأبغضت الفقر بفضل أنفتي من احتمال الذل‏.‏تعرض لي - لا أم لك‏!‏ - بأني أرغب في غدائه‏.‏والله ما أكلت معه إلا ليستحي من حرمة المؤاكلة وليصير كرمه سبباً لتعجيل الحاجة‏.‏ثم نهض بالصك وعليه طينته فاعترض بها الحائط حتى كسرها‏.‏ثم تفل في الكتاب وحك بعضه ببعض‏.‏ثم مزقه ورمى به‏.‏ثم قال لكل من شهد المجلس‏:‏ هذه ألف دينار كانت لي على أبي فلان اشهدوا جميعاً أني قد قبضت منه وأنه برئ من كل شيء أطالبه‏.‏ثم نهض‏.‏فلما صنع ما صنع أقبل الغريم على صاحبه فقال‏:‏ ما دعاك إلى هذا الكلام ثم تقول لهذا الرجل على مائدتي‏!‏ وتقدم بهذا الكلام على من لا تعرف كيف موقع الأمور منه وبعد فقد والله أردت مطله إلى أن أبيع الثمر ورجونا حلاوته‏.‏فقد أحسنت إليه وأسأت إلينا وعجلت عليه ماله‏.‏اذهب يا غلام فاضرب بذلك الثمر السوق فيعه بما بلغ‏!‏ فأخذ ماله كملاً‏.‏ثم ركب إليه فأبى أن يأخذه‏.‏فلما كثر الأمر في ذلك قال‏:‏ أظن الذي دعا صاحبك إلى ما قال أنه عربي وأنا مولى‏.‏فإن جعلت شفعاءك من الموالي أخذت هذا المال وإن لم تفعل فإني لا آخذه‏.‏فجمع الثقفي كل شعوبي بالبصرة حتى طلبوا إليه حتى أخذ المال‏.‏وكان أبو سعيد ينهى خادمه أن تخرج الكساحة من الدار وأمرها أن تجمعها من دور السكان وتلقيها على كساحتهم‏.‏فإذا كان في الحين جلس وجاءت الخادم ومعها زبيل فعزلت بين يديه من الكساحة زبيلاً ثم فتشت واحداً واحداً‏.‏فإن أصاب قطع دراهم وصرة فيها نفقة والدينار أو قطعة حلي - فسبيل ذلك معروف‏.‏وأما ما وجد فيه من الصوف فكان وجهه أن يباع - إذا اجتمع - من أصحاب البراذع‏.‏وكذلك قطع الأكسية‏.‏وما كان من خرق الثياب فمن أصحاب الصينيات والصلاحيات‏.‏وما كان من قشور الرمان فمن الصباغين والدباغين‏.‏وما كان من القوارير فمن أصحاب الزجاج‏.‏وما كان من نوى التمر فمن أصحاب الحشوف‏.‏وما كان من نوى الخوخ فمن أصحاب الغرس‏.‏وما كان من المسامير وقطع الحديد فللحدادين‏.‏وما كان من القراطيس فللطراز‏.‏وما كان من الصحف فلرءوس الجرار‏.‏وما كان من قطع الخشب فللا كافين‏.‏وما كان من قطع العظام فللوقود‏.‏وما كان من قطع الخرق فللتنانير الجدد‏.‏وما كان من إشكنج فهو مجموع للبناء ثم يحرك ويثار ويخلل حتى يجتمع قماشه‏.‏ثم يعزل للتنور‏.‏وما كان من قطع القار بيع من القيار‏.‏وإذا بقي التراب خالصاً وأراد أن يضرب منه اللبن للبيع وللحاجة إليه لم يتكلف الماء ولكن يأمر جميع من في الدار ألا يتوضئوا ولا يغتسلوا إلا عليه‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*فإذا ابتل ضربه لبناً‏!‏ وكان يقول‏:‏ من لم يتعرف الاقتصاد تعرفي فلا يتعرض له‏.‏وذهب من ساكن له شيء كبعض ما يسرق من البيوت‏.‏فقال لهم‏:‏ اطرحوا الليلة تراباً فعسى أن يندم من أخذه فيلقيه في التراب‏.‏ولا ينكر مجيئه إلى ذلك المكان لكثرة من يجيء لذلك‏.‏فاتفق أن طرح ذلك الشيء المسروق في التراب - وكانوا يطرحونه على كناسته - فرآه قبل أن يراه المسروق منه‏.‏فأخذ منه كراء الكساحة‏!‏ فهذا حديث أبي سعيد‏!‏ تمشى قوم إلى الأصمعي مع تاجر كان اشترى ثمرته بخسران كان ناله وسأله حسن النظر والحطيطة‏.‏فقال الأصمعي‏:‏ أسمعتم بالقسمة الضيزى هي والله ما تريدون شيخكم عليه‏!‏ اشترى مني على أن يكون الخسران علي والربح له‏!‏ هذا وأبيكم تجارة أبي العنبس‏!‏ اذهبوا فاشتروا على طعام العراق على هذا الشرط‏!‏ على أني والله ما أدري أصادق هو أم كاذب‏.‏وها هنا واحدة وهي لكم دوني ولابد من أن أحتمل لكم إذ لم تحتملوا لي‏.‏والله ما مشيتم معه إلا وأنتم توجبون حقه وتوجبون رفده‏.‏لو كنت أوجب له مثل ما توجبون لقد كنت أغنيته عنكم‏.‏وأنا لا أعرفه ولا يصريني بحق‏.‏فهلموا نتوزع هذه الفضلة بيننا بالسوية‏.‏هذا أحسن ممن احتمل حقاً لا يجب عليه في رضا من يجب ذلك عليه‏.‏فقاموا ولم يعودوا‏.‏فخرج إليه التاجر من حقه وأيس مما قبله‏.‏حدثني جعفر ابن أخت واصل قال‏:‏ قلت لأبي عيينة‏:‏ قد أحسن الذي سأل امرأته عن اللحم فقالت‏:‏ أكله السنور‏.‏فوزن السنور ثم قال‏:‏ هذا اللحم فأين السنور قال‏:‏ كأنك تعرض بي‏!‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ إنك والله أهل ذلك‏:‏ شيخ قد قارب المائة وعليه فاضلة وعياله قليل ويعطي الأموال على مذاكرة العلم والعلم لذته وصناعته‏.‏ثم يرقي إلى جوف منزله‏!‏ وأنت رجل لك في البستان ورجل في أصحاب الفسيل ورجل في السوق ورجل في الكلاء‏:‏ تطلب من هذا وقر جص ومن هذا وقر آجر ومن هذا قطعة ساج‏.‏ومن هذا هكذا‏!‏ ما هذا الحرص وما هذا الكد وما هذا الشغل لو كنت شاباً بعيد الأمل كيف كنت تكون ولو كنت مديناً كثير العيال كيف كنت تكون وقد رأيتك فيما حدث تلبس الأطمار وتمشي حافياً نصف النهار - قال‏:‏ ثم أجمجم‏.‏بلغني أنك فقدت قطعة بطيخ فألححت في المسألة عنها فقيل لك‏:‏ أكلها السنور‏.‏فرميت بباقي القطعة قدام السنور لتمتحن صدقهم من كذبهم‏!‏ فلما لم يأكله غرمتهم ثمن البطيخة كما هي‏!‏ قالوا لك‏:‏ كان الليل‏.‏فإن لم تكن التي أكلته من سنانير الجيران وكان الذي أكله سنورنا هذا فإنك رميت إليه بالقطعة وهو شبعان منه‏.‏فأنظرنا ولا تغرمنا نمتحنه في حال غير هذه‏.‏فأبيت إلا إغرامهم‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ويلك‏!‏ إني والله ما أصل إلى منعهم من الفساد إلا ببعض‏.‏وقد قال زياد في خطبته‏:‏ إني والله ما أصل منكم إلى أخذ الحق حتى أخوض الباطل إليكم خوضاً‏.‏وأما ما لمتني عليه اتفاقاً فإنما ذهبت إلى قوله‏:‏ لو أن في يدي فسيلة ثم قيل لي‏:‏ إن القيامة تقوم الساع لبادرتها فغرستها‏.‏وقد قال أبو الدرداء في وجعه الذي مات فيه‏:‏ زوجوني فإني أكره أن ألقي الله قال مكرز‏:‏ العجز فراش وطئ لا يستوطئه إلا الفشل الدثور‏.‏وقال عبد الله بن وهب‏:‏ حب الهويني يكسب النصب‏.‏وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه‏:‏ إياكم والراحة فإنها غفلة‏.‏وقال‏:‏ لو أن الصبر والشكر بعيران ما باليت أيهما أركب‏.‏وقال‏:‏ تمعددوا واخشوشنوا واقطعوا الركب واركبوا الخيل نزوا‏.‏وقال لعمرو بن معد يكرب حين شكا إليه الحقاء‏:‏ كذبت عليك الظهائر‏.‏وقال‏:‏ احتفوا فإنكم لا تدرون متى تكو الحفلة‏.‏وقال‏:‏ إن يكن الشغل مجهدة فإن الفراغ مفسدة‏.‏وقال لسعيد بن حاتم‏:‏ احذر النعمة كحذرك من المعصية ولهي أخوفهما عليك عندي‏.‏وقال‏:‏ أحذركم عاقبة الفراغ فإنه أجمع لأبواب المكروه من الشغل‏.‏وقال أكثم بن صيفي‏:‏ ما أحب أني مكفي كل أمر الدنيا‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وإن أسمنت وألبنت قال‏:‏ نعم أكره عادة العجز‏.‏أفتراني أدع وصايا الأنبياء وقول الخلفاء وتأديب العرب وآخذ بقولك وتغدى محمد بن الأشعث عند يحيى بن خالد‏.‏فتذاكروا الزيت وفضل ما بينه وبين السمن وفضل ما بين الأنفاق وزيت الماء‏.‏فقال محمد‏:‏ عندي زيت لم ير الناس مثله‏.‏قال يحيى‏:‏ لا تؤتي منه بشيء فدعا يحيى غلامه‏.‏فقال‏:‏ إذا دخلت الخزانة فانظر الجرة الرابعة عن يمينك إذا دخلت فجئنا منه بشيء‏.‏قال يحيى‏:‏ ما يعجبني السيد يعرف موضع زيته وزيتونه‏.‏وقرب خباز أسد بن عبد الله إليه وهو على خراسان شواء قد أنضجه نضجاً وكان يعجبه ما رطب من الشواء‏.‏فقال لخبازه‏:‏ أتظن أن صنيعك يخفى علي إنك لست تبالغ في إنضاجه لتطييبه ولكن تستحلب جميع دسمه فتنتفع بذلك منه‏!‏ فبلغت أخاه فقال‏:‏ رب جهل خير من علم‏!‏ وكان رجل يغشى طعام الجوهري وكان يتحرى وقته ولا يخطئ‏.‏فإذا دخل والقوم يأكلون وحين وضع الخوان قال‏:‏ لعن الله القدرية‏!‏ من كان يستطيع أن يصرفني عن أكل الطعام وقد كان في اللوح المحفوظ أني سآكله فلما أكثر من ذلك قال له رياح‏:‏ تعال بالعشي أو بالغداة‏.‏فإن وجدت شيئاً فالعن القدرية والعن آباءهم وأمهاتهم‏!‏ وجاء غلام إلى خالد بن صفوان بطبق خوخ - إما أن يكون هدية وإما أن غلامه جاء به من البستان - فلما وضعه بين يديه قال‏:‏ لولا أني أعلم أنك قد أكلت منه لأطعمتك واحدة‏!‏ وقال رمضان‏:‏ كنت مع شيخ أهوازي في جعفرية‏.‏وكنت في الذنب وكان في الصدر‏.‏فلما جاء وقت الغداء أخرج من سلة له دجاجة وفرخاً واحداً مبرداً‏.‏وأقبل يأكل ويتحدث ولا يعرض علي‏.‏وليس في السفينة غيري وغيره‏!‏ فرآني أنظر إليه مرة وإلى ما بين يديه مرة‏.‏فتوهم أني أشتهيه واستبطئه‏.‏فقال لي‏:‏ لم تحدق النظر من كان عنده أكل مثلي ومن لك يكن عنده نظر مثلك‏!‏‏.‏قال‏:‏ ثم نظر إلي وأنا أنظر إليه فقال‏:‏ يا هناه أنا رجل حسن الأكل لا آكل إلا طيب الطعام‏.‏وأنا أخاف أن تكون عينك مالحة وعين مثلك سريعة‏.‏فاصرف عني وجهك‏.‏قال‏:‏ فوثبت عليه فقبضت على لحيته بيدي اليسرى ثم تناولت الدجاجة بيدي اليمنى‏.‏فما زلت أضرب بها رأسه حتى تقطعت في يدي‏!‏ ثم تحول إلى مكاني فمسح وجهه ولحيته‏.‏ثم أقبل علي فقال‏:‏ قد أخرتك أن عينك مالحة وأنك ستصيبني بعين‏!‏ قلت‏:‏ وما شبه هذا من العين قال إنما العين مكروه يحدث‏.‏فقد أنزلت بنا عينك أعظم المكروه‏!‏ فضحكت ضحكاً ما ضحكت مثله‏.‏وتكالمنا حتى كأنه لم يقل قبيحاً وحتى كأني لم أفرط عليه‏.‏هذه ملتقطات أحاديث أصحابنا وأحاديثنا وما رأينا بعيوننا‏.‏فأما أحاديث الأصمعي وأبي عبيدة وأبي الحسن فإني لم أجد منها ما يصلح لهذا الموضع إلا ما قد كتبته في هذا الكتاب وهي بضعة عشر حديثاً‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ كان للمغيرة بن عبد الله بن أبي عقيل الثقفي وهو على الكوفة جدي يوضع على مائدته بعد الطعام‏.‏ولم يكن أحد يمسه إذ كان هو لا يمسه‏!‏ فأقدم عليه أعرابي يوماً ولم يعرف سيرة أصحابنا فيه فلم يرض بأكل لحمه حتى تعرق عظمه‏.‏فقال له المغيرة‏:‏ يا هذا‏!‏ تطالب عظام هذا الجدي بذحل هل نطحتك أمه وكان الأصمعي يقول‏:‏ إنما قال‏:‏ يا هذا‏!‏ تطالب عظام هذا البائس بذحل هل نطحتك أمه‏.‏قال‏:‏ وكان على شرطته عبد الرحمن بن طارق فقال لرجل من الشرط‏:‏ إن أقدمت على جدي الأمير أسقطت عنك نوبة سنة‏.‏فبلغه ذلك فشكاه إلى الحجاج فعزله وولي مكانه زياد بن جديد‏.‏فكان أثقل عليه من عبد الرحمن‏.‏ولم يقدر على عزله إذ كان من قبل الحجاج‏.‏فكان المغيرة إذا خطب قال‏:‏ يا أهل الكوفة‏!‏ من بغاكم الغوائل وسعى بكم إلى أميركم فلعنه الله ولعن أمه العوراء‏!‏ وكانت أم زياد عوراء‏.‏فكان الناس يقولون‏:‏ ما رأينا تعريضاَ قط أطيب من تعريضه‏!‏‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ وكان لزياد الحارثي جدي لا يمسه ولا يمسه أحد‏!‏ فعشي في شهر رمضان قوماً فيهم أشعب‏.‏فعرض أشعب للجدي من بينهم‏.‏فقال زياد‏:‏ أما لأهل السجن إمام يصلي بهم قالوا‏:‏ لا‏.‏قال‏:‏ فليصل بهم أشعب‏.‏فقال أشعب‏:‏ أو غير هذا - أصلح الله الأمير - قال‏:‏ وما هو قال‏:‏ أحلف بالمحرجات ألا آكل لحم جدي أبداً‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ دعا عبد الملك بن قيس الذئبي رجلاً من أشراف أهل البصرة‏.‏وكان عبد الملك بخيلاً على الطعام جواداً بالدراهم‏.‏فاستصحب الرجل ساكناً‏.‏فلما رآه عبد الملك ضاق به ذرعاً‏.‏فأقبل عليه فقال له‏:‏ ألف درهم خير لك من احتباسك علينا‏!‏ واحتمل غرم ألف درهم ولم يحتمل أكل رغيف‏!‏ وتناول أعرابي من بين يدي سليمان بن عبد الملك دجاجة فقال له‏:‏ يكفيك ما بين يديك وما يليك‏.‏قال الأعرابي‏:‏ ومنها شيء حمى قال‏:‏ فخذها لا بورك لك فيها‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وكان معاوية تعجبه القبة‏.‏وتغدى معه ذات يوم صعصعة بن صوحان فتناولها صعصعة من بين يدي معاوية‏.‏قال معاوية‏:‏ إنك لبعيد النجعة‏!‏ قال صعصعة‏:‏ من أدب انتجع‏!‏ وقال‏:‏ دخل هشام بن عبد الملك حائطاً له فيه فاكهة وأشجار وثمار ومعه أصحابه‏.‏فجعلوا يأكلون ويدعون بالبركة‏!‏ فقال هشام‏:‏ يا غلام‏!‏ اقلع هذا واغرس مكانه الزيتون‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وكان المغيرة بن عبد الله بن أبي عقيل الثقفي يأكل تمراً هو وأصحابه‏.‏فانطفأ السراج‏.‏وكانوا يلقون النوى في طست‏.‏فسمع صوت نواتين فقال‏:‏ من هذا الذي يلعب بكعبين وقالوا‏:‏ باع حويطب بن عبد العزى داراً من معاوية بخمسة وأربعين ألف دينار‏.‏فقيل له‏:‏ أصبحت كثير المال‏.‏قال‏:‏ وما منفعة خمسة وأربعين ألفاً مع ستة من العيال وقالوا‏:‏ سأل خالد بن صفوان رجل فأعطاه درهماً فاستقله السائل فقال‏:‏ يا أحمق‏!‏ إن الدرهم عشر العشرة وإن العشرة عشر المائة وإن المائة عشر الألف وإن الألف عشر العشرة الآلاف‏.‏أما ترى كيف ارتفع الدرهم إلى دية مسلم‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ كان بلال بن أبي بردة قد خاف الجذام وهو والي البصرة‏.‏فوصفوا له الاستنقاع في السمن‏.‏وكان يفطر الناس في شهر رمضان‏.‏فكانوا يجلسون حلقاً وتوضع لهم الموائد‏.‏فإذا أقام المؤذن نهض بلال إلى الصلاة ويستحي الآخرون‏.‏فإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة جاء الخبازون فرفعوا الطعام‏!‏ قال‏:‏ واحتقن عمر بن يزيد الأسدي بحقنة فيها أدهان‏.‏فلما أدهان‏.‏فلما حركته بطنه كره أن يأتي الحلاء فتذهب تلك الأدهان‏.‏فكان يجلس في الطست ويقول‏:‏ صفوا هذا فإنه يصلح للسراج‏!‏ قال‏:‏ وخبرنا جار له قال‏:‏ رأيته يتخلل من الطعام بخلال واحد شهراً كلما تغدى حذف من وقالوا‏:‏ كان ذراع الذراع مع خالد بن صفوان‏.‏فوضعوا بين يديه دجاجة وبين يديه شيء من زيتون‏.‏فجعل يلحظ الدجاجة‏.‏
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*فقال‏:‏ كأنك تهم بها‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ومن يمنعني قال‏:‏ إذا أصير أنا وأنت في مالي سواء‏!‏ قال‏:‏ ومد يده أبو الأشهب إلى شيء بين يدي نميلة بن مرة السعدي فقال‏:‏ إذا أفردت بشيء فلا تعترض لغيره‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ ومات وعليه للدقاق وحده ثمانون ألف درهم لكثرة طعامه‏!‏ وقالوا‏:‏ كان الحكم بن أيوب الثقفي عاملاً للحجاج على البصرة‏.‏واستعمل على العرق جرير بن بيهس المازني ولقب جرير العطرق‏.‏فخرج الحكم يتنزه وهو باليمامة‏.‏فدعا العطرق إلى غدائه‏.‏فكل معه فتناول دراجة كانت بين يديه‏.‏فعزله وولي مكانه نويرة المازني‏.‏فقال نويرة وهو ابن عم العطرق‏:‏ قد كان في العرق صيد لو قنعت به فيه غنى لك عن دراجة الحكم وفي عوارض لا تنفك تأكلها لو كان يشفيك لحم الجزر من قرم‏!‏ وفي وطاب مملاة مثممة فيها الصريح الذي يشفي من القرم ولما ولي مكانه نويرة بلغه أنه ابن عم له فعزله‏.‏فقال نويرة‏:‏ ولا ساق سراق العراقة صالح بني ولا كلفت ذنب العطرق وتناول رجل من قدام أمير كان لنا ضخم بيضة فقال‏:‏ خذها فإنها بيضة العقر‏.‏فلم يزل محجوباً حتى مات‏.‏وأتي ضيعة له يتنزه إليها ومعه خمسة رجال من خاصته وقد حملوا معه طعام خمسمائة وثقل عليه أن يأكلوا معه واشتد جوعه فجلس على مشارة بقل‏.‏فأقبل ينتزع الفجلة فيطوي جزرتها بعرقها ثم يأكلها من غير أن تغسل من كلب الجوع ويقول لواحد منهم كان أقرب الخمسة إليه مجلساً‏:‏ لو ذهب هؤلاء الثقلاء لقد أكلنا‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ وأكل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة على خوان معاوية فرأى لقم عبد الرحمن‏.‏فلما كان بالعشي وراح إليه أبو بكرة قال‏:‏ ما فعل ابنك التلقامة قال‏:‏ اعتل‏.‏قال‏:‏ مثله لا يعدم العلة‏!‏ وأكل أعرابي مع أبي الأسود الدؤلي فرأى له لقماً منكراً وهاله ما يصنع‏.‏قال له‏:‏ ما اسمك قال لقمان‏.‏قال‏:‏ صدق أهلك أنت لقمان‏!‏ قالوا‏:‏ وكان له دكان لا يسع إلا مقعده وطبيقاً يوضع بين يديه وجعله مرتفعاً ولم يجعل له عتباً كي لا يرتقي إليه أحد‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ فكان أعرابي يتحين وقته ويأتيه على فرس فيصير كأنه معه على الدكان‏.‏فأخذ دبة وجعل فيها حصى واتكأ عليها‏.‏فإذا رأى الأعرابي قد أقبل أراه كأنه يحول متكأه‏.‏فإذا قعقعت الدبة بالحصى نفر الفرس‏.‏قالوا‏:‏ فلم يزل الأعرابي يدينه ويقعقع هو به حتى نفر منه فصرعه‏.‏فكان لا يعود بعد ذلك إليه‏.‏



*

----------

